# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 3. dio

## sw mama

puhovi, iskreno, ne znam otkud bih pocela.
Ne znam sto je zalosno u mome razmisljanju ako ti citiram izvadak iz clanka Kaznenog zakona i kazem ti kako se tumaci kad je rijec o neasistiranom porodu doma. Cinjenicno i u praksi, rijetko ce se goniti takva zena jer se uvijek moze navesti da ju je porod zatekao. Cinjenicno i u praksi, zene se najcesce kazneno ne gone u slucaju cedomorstva jer se smatra da su bile pod ujecajem hormonalnog ludila, pa se to povezuje i s porodom u kuci bez asistencije. Ali, cinjenica je i da mislim, i nitko me na svijetu ne moze razuvjeriti, da zena tijekom neasistiranog poroda u kuci dzi svoju i djetetovui glavu u torbi. pritom me za njenu zivo briga. Dijete nije nista skrivilo. 




> nitko na tom svijetu mene ne može i ne smije natjerati da prihvatim liječničke intervencije ako ja na to ne pristajem,


ovo ti nije istina. Lijecnik, svaki, duzan je napraviti sve sto moze ako ti treba spasiti zivot usprkos tvojoj zelji za nekom intervencijom. Tako kaze zakon u Hr.




> ja sam odgovorna za svoje dijete i odluka pripada meni, kojoj je i najviše stalo do tog djeteta


naravno da si odgovorna za dijete. ta ista odgovornost znaci da ces snositi i konsekvence ukoliko se tom istom djetetu nesto dogodi. Ukljucivo i mogucnost da ces ici u zatvor ili platiti novcanu kaznu ako ga ne cijepis. Sreca je da se Hr ne drzi provodjenja zakona onako azurno kako ih donosi, inace bi vec bila na sudu i platila jer nisi cijepila dijete (zajedno sa mnom, ali to je druga prica). 




> gdje su dokazi da je moje dijete više ugroženo ako ga rodim sama doma? gdje su dokazi da sam ga ugrozila? nikakva statistika to ne može potkrijepiti, jer je broj bolničkih poroda s nepovoljnim ishodom sigurno veći od broja neasistiranih kućnih s istim ako se uzmu u obzir zdrave trudnice. nisam pravnik, ali sigurna sam da ni pravno ovo što si ti napisala nikako ne drži vodu.


nisam se bavila dokazima. ali, ako netko zeli podici tuzbu protiv tebe zbog ugrozavanja djeteta zasigurno ce pronaci milijun stvari koje ti se u bolnici mogu prepoznati i pravodobno sprijeciti u odnosu na neasistirani porod doma. Nisi pravnik. Pricekajmo pravnicu. MC?




> kad smo već kod toga, samoubojstvo je protuzakonito, pa možda bi mene, recimo, isto tako trebalo procesurati pod optužbom da sam pokušala samoubojstvo, slijedom iste logike.),


slijedom iste logike, da pokusas samoubojstvo, zavrsila bi u nekoj od ludnica. Oduzela bi ti se prava jer bi se opravdano postavilo pitanje koliko si sposobna skrbiti o sebi.




> da baš i piše negdje u nekom zakonu "zabranjeno je ženama rađati samima", što naravno ne piše, ni to me ne bi nimalo omelo, jer ne dam svoju slobodu i svoju mogućnost izbora


U kaznenom zakonu nisu navedeni svi pojedini slucajevi, ali se moze dokazati koji u njih pripadaju, a koji ne. Tvoja mogucnost izbora varljiav je stvar. U bilo kojem uredjenom drustvu, hrvatskom ili nizozemskom, data ti je mogucnost odabira samo ukoliko je to unutar granica zakona zemlje. Da je samo do mogucnosti izbora i slobode, mogla bih sutra otici u banku i opljackati ju jer ne dam svoju slobodu i mogucnost izbora. Ne bih, zar ne? pa ako ti je razumljivo zasto ne bismo mogli pucat po cesti, zasto ti nije razumljivo da nije dopusteno radjati doma bez asistencije strucne pomoci. Btw, Hrvatska je to zabranila negdje tijekom sedamdesetih jer je imala preveliku smrtnost- govorimo o asistiranim porodima doma. Bas kao sto je i Svedka u jednom trenutku zabranila porode u vodi jer im je jedno dijete umrlo pri porodu u vodi. Zasto ej to u Svedskoj prihvatljivo, a u Hr nije?

da sad ne kvotam cijeli dio sama sebi skaces u usta kod opisivanja vodjenja trudnoce u Nizozemskoj. Babica, koja, btw, za razliku od nasih ima srednju medicinsku i tri godine edukacije za primalju, itekako te je pratila tijekom trudnoce. Ali ti to pracenje nisi dozivljavala agresivno, pa ti je bilo normalno. Osobno, moj me porodnicar tijekom cijele trudnoce jednom pregledao vaginalno, ostalo je pripadalo u normalne preglede- uzv-a tu i tamo, tlak, krvna slika i urin. Tezina ga moja uopce nije zanimala, rekao je da je to napustena praksa da zena u trudnoci mora dobiti toliko i toliko kila, a ako se udeblja, onda je panika. Njemu nije. Kad smo se vidjeli, otprilike svakih dva tjedna (imala sam rizicne trudnoce, obje), pricali smo puno i dugo. na svako moje pitanje odgovarao je strpljivo i mirno. Razgovarali smo o hrani, porodu, milijunu bespotrebnih sitnica. Slobodno mogu reci da je meni i mnogima upravo on bio i majka i otac i ispovjednik i psihijatar. Sve nas je znao po imenu i svima nam je znao tijek trudnoce napamet usred noci, a to sam primijetila jos kad sam prvi put slucajno nabasala na njega u bolnici kad sam odlezala dva mjeseca na odjelu. Da u Hr imam tako postavljene stvari kao u Nizozemskoj, mozda bih sve to radila s babicom. Ali nemam. U Hr je normalno ici ginekologu, ali to nije stvar ginekologa koji to tako silno vole, vec needuciranosti babica. 



> nisam željela ni amniocentozu, ni hrpu drugih stvari koje je dr. željela da napravim, što je ona dočekala s nerazumijevanjem. nisam željela ni vaginalne preglede i na tome bi i ostalo da mi nije trebala neka potvrda


sto si ocekivala? Da ce ti dati potvrdu bez pregleda? Mislim, razumij da je odgovornost njihovog potpisa takav da iza tog potpisa mora stajati sigurnost toga sto potpisuju. Ne znam ni da bi ti napamet nekome nesto potpisala. Bi li?
I dobro ti je suncokret napisala- ako ti se niej svidjala lijecnica, zasto nisi otisla drugome?
I da, to se uporno zaboravlja, pa i ti zaboravljas- skrb o trudnoci ili atenatalna skrb nije zato sto je drzavi jako stalo do nas. vec zato da se ne radjaju djeca s malformacijama koja ce tada tu istu drzavu kostati vise nego da se problem sprijeci i lijeci jos u trudnoci. Zato ce Austrija smanjiti porodnu naknadu i na taj nacin upozoriti da ce trudnice koje se ne kontroliraju biti kaznjene. 




> Bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti koliki bi prostor sluzbena medicina bila spremna pustiti iz svojih ruku, sad mi se cini da imaju sve... Koji su to mehanizmi u njima da imaju potrebu zadrzati svu moc?


Ne bih rekla da se radi o moci, vec o mehanizmu u kojemu funkcioniramo. Lijecnik je na porodu odgovoran ako nesto krene krivo, nije babica, a nije ni rodilja. On ce, unutar toga, ciniti ono sto misli da je najbolje. To sto to odavno vise nije najbolje ili to sto zena to ne zeli, ne umanjuje cinjenicu da je njegov potpis ako nesto nije kako treba. Mislim da su oni, tj. narastaj mladjih lijecnika- ginekologa, sigurno spremni za planove poroda i pustanje iz ruku, ali uz punu odgovornost i informiranost zene koja dolazi radjati. Ponovit cu, jednom sam to vec pisala, netom prije mog drugog poroda, od mene se trazilo da sudjelujem u odluci na svaki nacin. Nitko nije odlucivao umjesto mene, bili su mi predoceni svi izbori koje imam, svi rizici koje pojedini izbor donosi. I mogu reci da mi samoj nije bas bilo lako odluciti, i zato mi je postalo jasno da velika vecina zena zeli da netko odluci u njihovo ime. neke se stvari vec sad mogu dobiti u normalnijim bolnicama, poput nema klistira, epiziotomije ili brijanja. Ali, recimo, ctg nadzor nece pustiti iz gore navedenog razloga- krene li nesto po krivu, lijecnik je odgovoran. 
U stvari, stvar je vrlo jednostavna- sve sto se zeli, potpise se i mir. Ali, onda treba biti spreman i na to da lijecnik u svim trenucima ima pravo na tzv. prigovor savjesti i da onda ne mora uopce doci na porod u radjaonu. Sve su to izbori i moguce ih je provesti. Ali svaki od njih sa sobom nosi i posljedicu s kojom se treba nositi. Nisam sigurna da je vecina zena u Hr danas spremna na to. 



> ako žena u trenutku kad ostane trudna gubi pravo odlučivanja o svom zdravlju i svom tijelu, pa njeno tijelo, valjda, prelazi u ingerenciju države, onda trudna žena nije ništa drugo, nego hodajući inkubator!


ne znam gdje si to iscitala i gdje je to netko napisao.  Imas pravo odlucivanja, ali granica izmedju odlucivanja i nekompetentnog odlucivanja je skliska. Nijedna drzava na svijetu nece ti dati pravo da ugrozis zivot nekog drugog. neces valjda reci da je neasistirani porod doma nesto sto trebamo raditi??

----------


## Saradadevii

> ova tema mi je skroz  8) jer se svaka rečenica onog drugog posebno citira i odgovara, a ja na cijeli jedan dio posta nisam (još uvijek) dobila odgovore. nisu provokacija, čista znatiželja i molim odgovor.   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Andora prvotno napisa
> ...


O alatkama za neasistirani mozes pogledati na nekom od foruma o UC, ako ti netko sa iskustvom ne odgovori.

Alatke za asistirani su raznorazne, u VB imaju cak i neku drogu sa sobom, prijenosni aparatic za pracenje otkucaja srca, ogledalo (za porod u vodi), lampu, stetoskop, visecu vagu, valjda imaju nesto i za rezanje (nemam direktnog iskustva s time).

Michel Odent, navodno, nema nista, ali to valjda dolazi s dugogodisnjim iskustvom  :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> neces valjda reci da je neasistirani porod doma nesto sto trebamo raditi??


naravno da ne. ne pada mi na pamet da nekome to sugeriram, a već sam jednom rekla da nema nikakve bojazni da to postane masovna pojava.
mislim da sam ja jedna od onih marginalki koje je u citatu negdje gore spomenula saradadevii, koje to mogu.
nije to nikakav programski ni politički čin u svrhu dokazivanja ovog ili onog, nego moje intimno iskustvo i intimna odluka, o kojoj inače nemam ni neku potrebu pričati, ni objašnjavati zašto sam tako postupila.
ovdje to ipak činim, jer se ne moram predstaviti imenom i prezimenom i jer mi je tema poticajna, a i razmišljanja pojedinih forumašica su takva da mi je od njih toplo oko srca.



> citiram izvadak iz clanka Kaznenog zakona i kazem ti kako se tumaci kad je rijec o neasistiranom porodu doma.


znatiželjna sam, da li se nekad u praksi dogodilo da se kazneno goni takva žena koja je rodila zdravo dijete i normalno ga došla prijaviti?
ja nisam imala nikakvih problema i ne mislim da takav porod uopće ima što tražiti u bilo kakvom tumačenju kaznenog zakona.
štoviše, dok sam još bila trudna, našla sam na službenim stranicama slijedeće:




> *a) Prijava rođenja*
> Rođenje djeteta prijavljuje se, u roku od 15 dana od dana rođenja, matičaru kojem pripada mjesto gdje se dijete rodilo. Kada je dijete rođeno na putu, rođenje se upisuje u maticu mjesta u kojem je putovanje završilo.
> 
> Rođenje djeteta u zdravstvenoj ustanovi dužna je prijaviti zdravstvena ustanova. Rođenje djeteta izvan zdravstvene ustanove dužan je prijaviti djetetov otac, odnosno osoba u čijem je stanu dijete rođeno ili majka, kad za to bude sposobna, ili babica, odnosno liječnik koji je sudjelovao u porodu. Kad nema tih osoba ili one ne mogu prijaviti rođenje, to je dužna učiniti osoba koja je saznala za rođenje djeteta.


meni se iz ovog čini da je predviđena mogućnost rođenja bez nazočnosti liječnika.




> Ukljucivo i mogucnost da ces ici u zatvor ili platiti novcanu kaznu ako ga ne cijepis.


ne samo da znam za ovo, nego mi se upravo to i desilo. ali me nije pokolebalo.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Recimo, cure su ovdje spominjale da im se bebi dodje doma izvaditi krv iz pete. Sta mislite zasto to rade??? zbog screeninga nekih bolesti koji se inace redovito obavlja u rodilistu i nije nikakva zafrkancija. Ja sam za to da se zakonski stisne neodgovorne roditelje (cak i ako je porod prosao o.k) jer recimo bebi nisu radjeni ti screening testovi koji su propisani.


fancy usisavac, bitna je stvar da li ti kao roditelj to MORAS napraviti (test za fenilketonuriju, na primejr) ili MOZES IZABRATI  da napravis.
U VB mozes izabrati da napravis taj test, kao i sve ostale testove, prije i nakon rodjenja djeteta, ukljucujuci vec spomenuto cijepljenje, ili da ne napravis.

Nacin na koji ti razmisljas o tome je drugaciji nacin razmisljanja nego sto zakonodavni sistemi u nekim zemljama Europe razmisljaju.
Mislim da nije stvar u stopi perinatalnog mortaliteta, nego je stvar u drugacijem poimanju gradjanskih prava i sloboda.

U mnogim zemljama "tradicija" kucnog poroda uz babicu nikada nije prekinuta, bez obzira na mortalitet. Engleska je jedna od njih, Nizozemska druga, za ostale zemlje ne znam pouzdano kakav je bio tijek historijskog razvoja. 
Ali u obje ove zemlje postojalo je razdoblje kada je kucni porod bio u silaznoj putanji, u Engleskoj , naravno vise nego u Nizozemskoj, a to je bilo povezano s pomakom centra moci i zamahom medikaliziranog pristupa porodu (spomenula sam vec prije dublinske dirigente iz sedamdesetih godina prosloga stoljeca)


Dakle, pitanje koje je flower postavila "Koji su to mehanizmi u njima da imaju potrebu zadrzati svu moc?", je vazno pitanje, jer se radi o moci, a ne samo o profesionalnoj odgovornosti koji oni moraju ispostovati. 

Primalje se u Hrvatskoj vec dugo vremena zalazu za svoje visokoskolsko obrazovanje koje bi im dalo veci stupanj obrazovanosti i odgovornosti. Kada bi one preuzele jednoga dana potpunu skrb tijekom nerizicne trudnoce i porodjaja, sto bi se dogodilo sa mnostvom specijalista koji se sada time bave?
Bilo bi korisno saznati broj ginekologa i broj primalja u RH, ako netko mozda zna, zamolila bih da mi javi.




> Postoje podaci da se kod prvorotkinja dok se nisu dobro selekcionirale bolesnice za porod kod kuce dogadjalo i do 40% transfera u bolnicu. To vam dovoljno govori o tome da na ishod ne utjecu samo nase zelje, intuicija i nase pravo na izbor vec i neki drugi kasnije u tim istim zemljama dobro definirani parametri temeljem kojih se selekcioniraju trudnice za porod kod kuce


Opet cu pricati samo za VB. Podatak da 40 posto prvorotki koje zele roditi kod kuce i zapocnu porod kod kuce, a zavrse u bolnici, se moze interpretirati i na drugaciji nacina, ne samo time da nisu bile dovoljno dobro selekcionirane. Naime, ovdje postoje podaci da se takav veliki postotak transfera dogadja kada porodu kod kuce asistiraju bolnicke babice. Nezavisne babice nemaju tako visok transfer pa se u razloge zbog kojih se transfer dogadja moze uvrstiti i sljedece: stavovi, prosudbe i spektar iskustva babice koja asistira porodu.

Za ilustraciju da se moze raditi o necemu takvome navest cu dogadjaj koji se dogodio mojoj prijateljici douli, pri jednom porodu kod kuce na kojem su bile bolnicke babice. Obje su bile prilicno cool i ok s time da je majka bila vec barem 3 i pol sata potpuno otvorena (pregledale su je kada su dosle), a do izgona nije dolazilo. Moja prijateljica, koja je inace sam cool pri odstupanjima takve vrste, je bila pomalo zamisljena (nije bila zabrinuta), ali ono sto ju je najvise zacudjivalo je stav obiju babica (osobito jer su bile bolnicke). Nakon 4 sata od potpune dilatacije grlica maternice, mama (bivsa balerina i plesacica sitne gradje) je rodila svoje poveliko dijete, bez puknuca.
Zakljucak: njenom tijelu je za njezino dijete trebalo toliko dugo da ga rodi.
Rijesenje zagonetke zasto su babice bile tako strpljive je moja prijateljica pronasla u tome da nijedna od njih nije bila educirana i trenirana u engleskom bolnickom sustavu (nego nekom karibskom) i to sto su obje imale prirodne fizioloske porode, petoro djece sve zajedno.

Netko drugi na njihovom mjestu, poslao bi je u bolnicu nakon prvih sat ili dva.

Druga prica dolazi od para kojeg smo upoznali na antenatalnim predavanjima, zena je radjala doslovno 40 sati (sto me sada i ne cudi buduci da je imala very involved muza uz sebe   :Smile:  ). Buduci da su unajmili nezavisnu babicu, rodila je na kraju kod kuce.
S onim bolnickima to nije cisto logisticki izvedivo, zene zele doma kada ima zavrsi smjena, a vrlo cesto je problem naci nekoga da je zamijeni.

Sat je, kako bi rekla Sheila Kitzinger, najucestalija i najmanje prepoznata intervencija pri porodjaju.

----------


## mama courage

nisam u mogucnosti napisati opsiran tekst, pa stoga samo kratak osvrt...




> Citat: 
> gdje su dokazi da je moje dijete više ugroženo ako ga rodim sama doma? gdje su dokazi da sam ga ugrozila? nikakva statistika to ne može potkrijepiti, jer je broj bolničkih poroda s nepovoljnim ishodom sigurno veći od broja neasistiranih kućnih s istim ako se uzmu u obzir zdrave trudnice. nisam pravnik, ali sigurna sam da ni pravno ovo što si ti napisala nikako ne drži vodu.  
> 
> nisam se bavila dokazima. ali, ako netko zeli podici tuzbu protiv tebe zbog ugrozavanja djeteta zasigurno ce pronaci milijun stvari koje ti se u bolnici mogu prepoznati i pravodobno sprijeciti u odnosu na neasistirani porod doma. Nisi pravnik. Pricekajmo pravnicu. MC?


na svu srecu (bas) u kaznenom pravu se kaznjavaju *pojedinci*, kaznjava se *odredjeno* chinjenje tj. necinjenje tog pojedinca u odredjenom trenutku, a ne kaznjavaju se skupine, statistike, a dokazi se odnose na konkretno djelo tj. nedjelo.

kz nam veli...




> Prouzročenje smrti iz nehaja 
> 
> Članak 95. 
> 
> *Tko* prouzroči* smrt drugoga* iz nehaja, 
> 
> kaznit će se kaznom zatvora od šest mjeseci do pet godina. 
> 
> ....
> ...


skraceno receno, da bi se nekog kaznilo po jednoj odredbi kz potrebno je osim ispunjenja tzv. objektivnih elemenata (npr. smrt druge osobe, narusavanje zdravlja druge osobe) i ispunjenje subjektivnih elemanata (predumisljaj - znanje sto takvo ponasanje donosi i htjenje da se posljedice ostvare) il ako je u kz izricito navedeno (kao ovdje) dovoljan je i nehaj - objektivno neodgovorno ponasanje. recimo usmrtiti nekog u pijanom stanju). e sad je na tuzilastvu pruziti dovoljno dokaza s tog china (recimo: dijete je poplavilo a oni su tek 2 sata kasnije reagirali), te ekspertiza strucnjaka sto se u datom momentu trebalo uciniti, a sto konkretno ne, da bi se osudili roditelji. 

link na presudu u austriji: babica osudjena za ubojstvo iz nehaja. dijete bi inache prezivjelo da babica nije prihvatila zelju roditelja da se porodi u tzv. geburtshausu /kuca za porod/.

link na slican slucaj u njemackoj (nisam nasla presudu): babica nagovorila roditelje da se porod izvrsi doma umjesto u bolnici (kako su roditelji planirali)

----------


## mama courage

> S onim bolnickima to nije cisto logisticki izvedivo, zene zele doma kada ima zavrsi smjena, a vrlo cesto je problem naci nekoga da je zamijeni.


pa ? nastane rupa medju smjenama ? u stilu:"sorry fajront, ja odoh sad, nema nikog vishe ovdje, samo vi dalje stiscite i molim vas prije nego sto izadjete, ugasite sva svjetla. a kljuc ostavite ispod otiracha." ?!?




> za ostale zemlje ne znam pouzdano kakav je bio tijek historijskog razvoja


u njemackoj se za vrijeme III. reicha porod doma potencirao.

meni je zanimljiva cinjenica - gledajuci na netu svicarske stranice o kucnom porodu, da je jedan od najcescih podataka koji se spominje na tim stranicama koliko sto kosta. tj. koliko je porod doma "jeftin" za razliku od bolnickog. pa si sve mislim da se ne radi o kukavicjem jajetu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Citat: 
> S onim bolnickima to nije cisto logisticki izvedivo, zene zele doma kada ima zavrsi smjena, a vrlo cesto je problem naci nekoga da je zamijeni. 
> 
> 
> pa ? nastane rupa medju smjenama ? u stilu:"sorry fajront, ja odoh sad, nema nikog vishe ovdje, samo vi dalje stiscite i molim vas prije nego sto izadjete, ugasite sva svjetla. a kljuc ostavite ispod otiracha." ?!?


ne.
odu svi zajedno u bolnicu.
 to je jedan dodatni razlog zasto je postotak transfera velik, o tome je bilo rijec.
ako je babica nezavisna, nigdje ne ide pa nema fajronta kada joj zavrsi smjena. 




> u njemackoj se za vrijeme III. reicha porod doma potencirao.


potencira se i danas u Nizozemskoj, a i u nekim dijelovima Engleske (prosjek Devona je 11 posto svih poroda, nacionalni prosjek je 2 posto). 





> da je jedan od najcescih podataka koji se spominje na tim stranicama koliko sto kosta. tj. koliko je porod doma "jeftin" za razliku od bolnickog. pa si sve mislim da se ne radi o kukavicjem jajetu.


porod kod kuce je najjeftiniji za drzavu. zato cudi kako one koje su siromasne ne mogu prepoznati kako ustedjeti nepotrebno rasipanje novca.
Ali porod kod kuce mijenja omjere moci. A moc je ponekad sladja nego novac...

----------


## fancy usisivac

> fancy usisavac, bitna je stvar da li ti kao roditelj to MORAS napraviti (test za fenilketonuriju, na primejr) ili MOZES IZABRATI da napravis. 
> U VB mozes izabrati da napravis taj test, kao i sve ostale testove, prije i nakon rodjenja djeteta, ukljucujuci vec spomenuto cijepljenje, ili da ne napravis. 
> 
> Nacin na koji ti razmisljas o tome je drugaciji nacin razmisljanja nego sto zakonodavni sistemi u nekim zemljama Europe razmisljaju.


Saradadevii, nigdje ja nisam rekla da ti *moras* napraviti screening, vec da su cure tamo imale tu mogucnost kod kuce. Kod nas bi naletile da hrpu zapreka ako ih zele obaviti jer ih rutinski rade u bolnici a ne ambulatno itd... Ocito si krivo shvatila razlog zasto sam to navela kao razliku nas i vani. U tim zemljama imas i masineriju nakon poroda koja ce ti omoguciti primjerenu skrb. Fenilketonurija je bolest cije se klinicke manifestacije upravo  ranim otkrivanjem mogu potpuno zaprijeciti i to samo uvodjenjem adekvatne hrane odmah po rodjenju. Inace, otkrije se nakon sto pocne beba psihomotorno zaostajati i tada se moze sprijeciti samo daljnje napredovanje bolesti kad se uvede tzv eufenicna prehrana ali nema vise popravka ucinjene stete. Za sam test ti treba doslovce kap krv. Zanima me bas kakav je tocno sadrzaj informiranog pristanka i sto pise o odgovornosti roditelja koji je tu pretragu odbio. Sigurno su upozoreni na posljedice i bas me zanima da li time gube neka prava iz socijalne skrbi ako nastupe posljedice za dijete. Jasno da nece biti nista ako dijete nema tu recesivnu bolest.

Medjutim mene jako veseli da se sve vise pocinje voditi racuna ne o pravima mene kao majke i da sam ja cinjenicom sto sam nekog donijela na svijet gospodar zivot ai smrti svog djeteta, nego ce pocinje gledati dijete kao pravni subjekt. I to me veseli. Nedavno smo u drustvu imali zustru raspravo okotoga. Naime, bili smo potaknuti vijescu da je jedna europska zemlja (a zaklela bi se da se radilo o VB) donijela zakon da se u slucaju potrebe mora omoguciti djetetu da sazna identitet oca ukoliko je rodjeno iz postupka u kojem je donirana sperma. Do sada to nije bio slucaj. Par bi se odlucio na donorstvo sperme ili jajne stanice i njihovo dijete nije nikada moralo saznati da je to bilo upravo tako. Naravno da se dogadjalo da bi dijete rodjeno iz takvog postupka zahtijevalo ponekad zbog svoje bolesti donorstvo kostane srzi ili nekog drugog organa i zapravo su njegova prava kao covjeka bila time narusena. Ono nije bilo u mogucnosti da sazna identitet donora spolne stanice (bilo muskarca bilo zene, njihov identitet je zakonski bio reguliran kao zajamceno tajan) jer eto jadnom mu se posrecilo da je bas tesko bolestan a niti ne zna da mu njegovi roditelji nisu ujedno i genetski roditelji. Samim tim tom djetetu su bile uskracene odredjene opcije u lijecenju jer se do identiteta donora nije moglo doci. I sad se to mijenja i naravno da je dovelo do zabrinjavajuceg smanjenja broja donora sperme. ovim samo hocu reci da nakon velikh sloboda za pojedinca na ustrb djeteta sigurna sam da se nastupiti i druga faza istog procesa gdje ce sigurno biti jasno definirani  mehanizmi kojima ce ti, zbog odbijanja odredjenog postupka koji se smatra vaznim za zdravlje populacije, biti ujedno uskracena i pojedina prava kao sto je primjer ovoga u Austriji i nedolazenja na redovite preglede.  I kladim se da ce u godinama koje slijedi naglasak biti na odgovornosti zbog odlucivanja u ime djeteta a danas je jos uvijek tako da se svi pozivaju na neka prava da odlucuju u ime svog nerodjenog ili rodjenog djeteta.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Kada bi one preuzele jednoga dana potpunu skrb tijekom nerizicne trudnoce i porodjaja, sto bi se dogodilo sa mnostvom specijalista koji se sada time bave?


Vidi se da veze nemate o stanju zdravstva o HR vec ste jednostavno fascinirani nekom navodnom moci za koju se drze HR doktori. 
Kao prvo u HR je broj lijecnika ukupno na broj stanovnika malen, nadjem vam jos tocne brojke ali definitvno u Europi manje od HR imaju samo mislim jos Albanija, Rumunjska, Bugarska i slicne zemlje. Drugo deficit specijalista je jos veci nego deficit lijecnika opcenito. Prosjecna dob HR specijaliste je preko 50 godina, mislim tocnije 52, i pravi deficit specijalista ce nastupiti njihovim odlaskom u mirovinu.   I slijedit ce nam sigurno uvoz radne snage sto vec sada mora raditi Slovenija a bogme i ostatak Europe. samo sto mi u taj proces ulijecemo s jos manjim brojem lijecnika u odnosu na broj stanovnika. Ginekolozi su isto deficitarni jer recimo vrlo zanimljivo i dapace za privatnu praksu unosno podrucje lijecenja steriliteta i neplodnosti vapi za specijalistima toliko da je nemoguce naci educiranog strucnjaka koji bi zamijenio oboljelog strucnjaka na Vuku Vrhovcu u Zagrebu, pazite trazite covjeka za rad u Klinici u Zagrebu a ne u ambulanti u Tovarniku. I nije ga lako naci. tek toliko da vam ilustriram da se ne zavaravate pricama koje se ovdj epokusavaju plasirati da bi samostalnoscu babica ginekolozi ostali bez posla. Zna se i koliko je bolesnica po pojedinom timu ginekologa u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zastiti, preko 8000 prosjecno. I da si velik broj zena ne priusti privatnog ginekologa i same to plate situacija bi bila ocajna jer eto zamislite da vas samo trebaju jednom godisnje a vi ih imate 8000 koju kvalitetu skrbi im mozete pruziti. 

Ne brinite da se specijalisti ginekolozi ne bi imali cime zanimljivim za baviti. Opet ste u svom romantiziranom gledanju na stvari (za one gore koje su se pitale di je tu romantika, naglasavam da romantika i romantizam nisu isto   :Wink:  ) zamislili pojednostavljeno da bi jadni CRO ginekolozi sjedili skrstenih ruku kad bi babice preuzele normalne trudnoce i porode. I zato se ti "zli i sebicni" ginekolozi bore rukama i nogama da babicama to uskrate. Spustite se par topika nize pa procitajte koliko sati na Sv. Duhu cure cekaju na preglede i UZV u trudnickoj ambulanti. I da bi sad oni jadni ostali bez posla pa cak i da se 30% trudnica (sto je po meni plafon i rijetko gdje osim mozda NL mozes naci podrucja s tako visokim postotkom)  odluci za babicu u kucnom porodu.  

Koji je to profil primalja koje bi se u HR upisale to visokoobrazovanje?? Bitno drugaciji nego recimo u Svicarskoj za koju znam da nema sanse da prije svoje 18. godine mozes se upisati u bilo koji sestrinski smjer pa tako isto i primaljski. Gdje prije toga imas dobru srednju ili gimanziju da bi uopce mogao upasti u skolovanje za medicinsku sestru, moras biti punoljetan. A kod nas su to djeca  s 14. ili 15. godina koja se vrlo cesto nisu mogla upisati negdje drugdje pa se upisu ili u skolu za medicinske sestre ili skolu za primalje i sad mi ovdje od njih ocekujemo nivo edukacije jedne primalje vani. Jeste li razmisljale i da se taj studij ne moze otvoriti preko noci jer nije studij zgrada i upisani studenti. Tko bi u HR educirao te primalje na njihovom studiju kad nemamo kadar koji je tako skolovan. Moguce je dovesti predavace izvana, poslati nase primalje na skolovanje vani ali i za to treba ono sto HR trenutno nedostaje a to je novac namijenjen za tu svrhu. A da li je aj nedostatak novca realan ili ne, zaista nisam kompetentna to suditi. Ali kompetentni ce se vec sami javiti. Ja zaista iz svoje pozicije ne mogu tvrditi da u sadašnjoj situaciji HR zdravstva, izdvojiti novac za tako nesto spada u prioritete zdravstvene. ja bi volila i bilo bi lijepo imati primalje takve edukacije, takvih znanja, vjestina i kompetencije ali ne mogu tvrditi da smo financijski i svakako drugacije spremni na to u ovom trenutku jer to zaista nisam kompetentna.

----------


## sw mama

mene isto fascinira taj pogled na lijecnike specijaliste ginekologije. 
Fancy je objasnila da smo u deficitu s tom specijalizacijom, a pokusat cu objasniti i zasto.
Nekad davno, kad je u ministarsku fotelju zasjeo Hebrang smislio je nacin stednje- izbacivanje skolske medicine, pedijatara i ginekologa iz primarne zastite i prepustanje skrbi o svemu lijecnicima opce prakse koji bi se zvali, o kako pretenciozno, obiteljski lijecnici. Oni bi obavljali i pedijatrijske i ginekoloske preglede, i prema potrebi upucivali specijalistima u bolnicu. U prvom naletu nije uspio (Hebrang) izbaciti sve, samo skolsku medicinu, ali je uspio smanjiti brojeve specijalizacija. Tako da specijalizaciju iz pedijatrije nije nitko dobio godinama, a ginekoloske su se dijelile na kapaljku. Posljedica toga je da danas imamo stvaran deficit specijalista tih podrucja. 
Ali, kad smo kod lijecnika, zasto je tako prihvatljivo da oni (lijecnici) namjerno muce i maltretiraju zenu na porodima kako se ovdje stjece dojam? Mislim, ok, neki sigurno nisu u korak s vremenom, ali jedan dio jest. Tko brani svima nama da trudnocu kontroliramo i idemo lijecniku s cijim se nazorima i pogledaima na trudnocu slazemo?
Meni su idealan primjer otvorenosti prema modernom porodiljstvu Hafner i Matijevic, ali, da se ne zavaravamo, ni jedan, ni drugi ne zele voditi porod u kojem nema nadzora ctg-a, recimo, jer ne zele preuzeti odgovornost za to sto ce se dogoditi na porodu, a da im je unaprijed oduzeta mogucnost monitoringa djeteta. I meni je to razumljivo. Zasto je, dakle, tako ocito nekima odavde da lijecnici, u stvari, vodeci porode na nacine kako misle da su najsigurniji, u stvari, prezentiraju svoju moc? 
I po cemu su babice educiranije od lijecnika? Svugdje na svijetu babice koje vode porode kod kuce imaju mogucnost da zenu prebace u bolnicu ako naslute ili sumnjaju da nesto nije u redu. Znaci, priznaje se da je ginekolog specijalist iznad njih po autoritetu, tj. znanju. Zasto se onda nasim lijecnicima to znanje tako olako oduzima i tvrdi da nemaju pojma i da samo muce zenu?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Sw mama, nisam htjela ulaziti u detalje zasto smo u deficitu specijalista ali upravo to sto kazes. Jedno vrijeme su se dijelile na kapaljku a za to je kriva iskljucivo Hebrangova politika. S druge strane smo u startu po broju lijecnika na broj stanovnistva stajali tako kako jesmo a to je da smo na zacelju ljestvice u Europi tako da se taj deficit jos samo produbio. A mi ovdje raspravljamo o tome da ginekolozi ne bi imali sto za raditi. A sta rade tamo gdje ih je vise nego kod nas u odnosu na broj stanovnika. Tamo su valjda bespolesniji nego sto bi nasi bili da im babice oduzmu sav posao. Valjda primaju placu, ne rade nego igraju golf. Malo morgen.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ajme otkud vama toliko vremena za pisanje?
samo jedno pitanje - fancy usisavač,  i što bi na kraju učinila da pokucaš susjedi i vidiš da je upravo rodila i, recimo, sve izgleda ok? da li bi pozvala policiju ili ne?
drugo pitanje: zanima me što ti, kao liječnica, misliš o ljudima koji ne cijepe djecu? 
stvarno me zanima!
što se tiče moći, naravno da liječnici imaju moć! moć nad životom i smrću, a takva moć trebala bi povlačiti i srazmjernu odgovornost, što nije slučaj. rijetki su slučajevi kad oni odgovaraju za neku svoju grešku.
osim toga, i sama titula im donosi određen status, a time i moć! zar ti ne osjećaš moć kad nekome zamašeš pred nosom svojom diplomom, pa se ljudi zagrcnu i ušute, jer kako mogu parirati tebi, koja si stručnjak, na tvom području, području zdravstva. to ti je stvarna i prava pravcata moć!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

mama courage, tko ti taj na slici? nije valjda tvoj ginekolog?  :Laughing:  
bez ljutnje, šalim se malo...

----------


## maria71

doktor House.....

dobra serija

----------


## Ancica

> mene isto fascinira taj pogled na lijecnike specijaliste ginekologije. 
> Fancy je objasnila da smo u deficitu s tom specijalizacijom, a pokusat cu objasniti i zasto.
> Nekad davno, kad je u ministarsku fotelju zasjeo Hebrang smislio je nacin stednje- izbacivanje skolske medicine, pedijatara i ginekologa iz primarne zastite i prepustanje skrbi o svemu lijecnicima opce prakse koji bi se zvali, o kako pretenciozno, obiteljski lijecnici. Oni bi obavljali i pedijatrijske i ginekoloske preglede, i prema potrebi upucivali specijalistima u bolnicu. U prvom naletu nije uspio (Hebrang) izbaciti sve, samo skolsku medicinu, ali je uspio smanjiti brojeve specijalizacija. Tako da specijalizaciju iz pedijatrije nije nitko dobio godinama, a ginekoloske su se dijelile na kapaljku. Posljedica toga je da danas imamo stvaran deficit specijalista tih podrucja.


Mene, pak, zanima zasto nama stvarno trebaju ginekolozi za pracenje trudnoce i rutinske preglede? Ja od '93 nisam bila kod ginekologa, a radila sam redovne papa testove, rodila dvoje djece, bila na razlicitim vrstama kontracepcije... Sve kroz moje obiteljske lijecnike (a od kojih je jedan bio i opstetricar). Priznajem da mi je bilo cudno (i pomalo nelagodno, kolko god da mi to sad blesavo zvuci) kada mi je prvi obiteljski lijecnik, te daleke '93 rekao da ce mi on obavit papu al sad do ne bih mijenjala nizasta. Isto misljenje imam i o pedijatriji.

Ja se slazem sa Saradadevii da je u pitanju moc i bojazan za gubitak posla kad se uvidi da stvarno tvoja struka nije potrebna u tolikoj mjeri da opravda toliki broj ljudi u tvojoj specijalizaciji. Ako u Hrvatskoj postoji deficit specijalista to nije zato sto ih ima premalo nego zato sto se smatra da su nezamjenjivi u velikom podrucju koje se tice reproduktivnog zdravlja a u stvari nisu. Da se pusti ta "moc" navodnog autoriteta, deficita ne bi bilo, zene bi lijepo obavljale redovne kontrole kod svojeg lijecnika, bez potrebe za uputnicama, posebnim narucivanjima i slicnim. Ja cak pretpostavljam da bi redovitost kontrola pa time i opce reproduktivno zdravlje zena u Hrvatskoj bili veci jer bi bilo jednostavnije i lakse za pratiti. Ovako se nezna tko pije tko placa, briga za zdravlje je rasparcana na sve strane a nitko se ne razgovara.




> Ali, kad smo kod lijecnika, zasto je tako prihvatljivo da oni (lijecnici) namjerno muce i maltretiraju zenu na porodima kako se ovdje stjece dojam? Mislim, ok, neki sigurno nisu u korak s vremenom, ali jedan dio jest. Tko brani svima nama da trudnocu kontroliramo i idemo lijecniku s cijim se nazorima i pogledaima na trudnocu slazemo?
> Meni su idealan primjer otvorenosti prema modernom porodiljstvu Hafner i Matijevic, ali, da se ne zavaravamo, ni jedan, ni drugi ne zele voditi porod u kojem nema nadzora ctg-a, recimo, jer ne zele preuzeti odgovornost za to sto ce se dogoditi na porodu, a da im je unaprijed oduzeta mogucnost monitoringa djeteta. I meni je to razumljivo. Zasto je, dakle, tako ocito nekima odavde da lijecnici, u stvari, vodeci porode na nacine kako misle da su najsigurniji, u stvari, prezentiraju svoju moc? 
> I po cemu su babice educiranije od lijecnika? Svugdje na svijetu babice koje vode porode kod kuce imaju mogucnost da zenu prebace u bolnicu ako naslute ili sumnjaju da nesto nije u redu. Znaci, priznaje se da je ginekolog specijalist iznad njih po autoritetu, tj. znanju. Zasto se onda nasim lijecnicima to znanje tako olako oduzima i tvrdi da nemaju pojma i da samo muce zenu?


Nitko ne tvrdi da lijecnici namjerno muce zenu. Oni rade onako kao su ih naucili - a to je da zenu koja dode kod njih gledaju kao na potencijalnu patologiju. I ne priznaje se da je lijecnik apsolutni autoritet babicama po znanju. On im je autoritet po pitanju patologije ali ne i po prirodnom vodenju poroda. On (ili ona), ginekolog, ima svoju specijalizaciju - patologiju reproduktivnog zdravlja. Babica ima svoju - pracenje zdrave trudnoce, asistiranje pri normalnom porodu i skrb za novorodeno dijete. Oni pokrivaju dva odvojena dijela reproduktivnog zdravlja zene. Patoloski i prirodni.

----------


## Minnie

> babica osudjena za ubojstvo iz nehaja. dijete bi inache prezivjelo da babica nije prihvatila zelju roditelja da se porodi u tzv. geburtshausu /kuca za porod/.


Što da se radilo o neasistiranom porodu u kojem dijete nije preživjelo. Bi li majka bila osuđena za ubojstvo iz nehaja? Ima li negdje o takvom slučaju?

----------


## Ancica

> Mene, pak, zanima zasto nama stvarno trebaju ginekolozi za pracenje trudnoce i rutinske preglede? Ja od '93 nisam bila kod ginekologa, a radila sam redovne papa testove, rodila dvoje djece, bila na razlicitim vrstama kontracepcije... Sve kroz moje obiteljske lijecnike (a od kojih je jedan bio i opstetricar). Priznajem da mi je bilo cudno (i pomalo nelagodno, kolko god da mi to sad blesavo zvuci) kada mi je prvi obiteljski lijecnik, te daleke '93 rekao da ce mi on obavit papu al sad do ne bih mijenjala nizasta. Isto misljenje imam i o pedijatriji.


Tu sam zaboravila napomenuti da jesam nekoliko dana bila pod skrbi specijaliste za visokorizicnu trudnocu kada je moj obiteljski lijecnik/opstetricar prepoznao rizik (preeklampsija) i skrb o meni i mojem djetetu prenio na specijalista kojem je visokorizicna trudnoca specijalizacija. Druga trudnoca i porod su protekli skoro sasvim pod njegovom skrbi, mojeg obiteljskog lijecnika. I tu je bit. Svatko zna i priznaje njegovo i tude podrucje specijalizacije (unutar opce specijalizacije), nema nadmetanja u moci i autoritetu, gleda se dobrobit trudnice i djeteta, ne kao potencijalnih patologija nego kao normalnih zivih bica.

----------


## Mima

> Ja od '93 nisam bila kod ginekologa, a radila sam redovne papa testove, rodila dvoje djece, bila na razlicitim vrstama kontracepcije... Sve kroz moje obiteljske lijecnike (a od kojih je jedan bio i opstetricar). Priznajem da mi je bilo cudno (i pomalo nelagodno, kolko god da mi to sad blesavo zvuci) kada mi je prvi obiteljski lijecnik, te daleke '93 rekao da ce mi on obavit papu al sad do ne bih mijenjala nizasta. Isto misljenje imam i o pedijatriji.


Ovo je stvarno totalni offtopic ali me iskreno zanima zašto  :? Posebno za pedijatriju, ja se zaista ne mogu dosjetiti koja bi to bila prednost da dijete gleda obiteljski liječnik koji je u stvari liječnik opće prakse? 

Za ginekologa, ajde, ako se nekome pregledi svode na uzimanje PAPA testa, bris vjerojatno nije problem ispravno uzeti a test ionako tumači citolog. 

Zapravo jedina prednost koju ja tu vidim je ušteda.

----------


## Minnie

Mima, zašto misliš da liječnik opće prakse ne može djetetu pogledati grlo, poslušati pluća ili dati uputnice za krv/mokraću? Zar je potrebna posebna specijalizacija za pedijatra za sistematski pregled djeteta?




> Ja se slazem sa Saradadevii da je u pitanju moc i bojazan za gubitak posla kad se uvidi da stvarno tvoja struka nije potrebna u tolikoj mjeri da opravda toliki broj ljudi u tvojoj specijalizaciji.


Pa narastao bi broj tih obiteljskih liječnika (opća praksa). Sve te trudnice iz ginekoloških čekaonica preselile bi se u čekaonice obiteljskih liječnika, moralo bi njih biti više nego sada. Kako su se liječnici specijalisti školske medicine poslije Hebranga prebacili na opću medicinu, tako bi i ginelolozi.

----------


## Mima

> Mima, zašto misliš da liječnik opće prakse ne može djetetu pogledati grlo, poslušati pluća ili dati uputnice za krv/mokraću? Zar je potrebna posebna specijalizacija za pedijatra za sistematski pregled djeteta?


Jesam li rekla da ne može ?? Nisam, pitala sam zašto je *bolje* da dijete pregledava obiteljski liječnik nego specijalist.

A inače, pa ne svode se valjda odlasci pedijatru na sistematske preglede i slušanje pluća? Mislim, blago onome kome se svode. Djeca poboljevaju od raznoraznih bolesti, i ja sam uvjerenja da će te bolesti sigurno bolje prepoznati specijalist nego netko tko to nije. 

Ja ne shvaćam zašto bi bilo bolje, ili zašto bi nekome bilo drago da ima manja prava u zdravstvenoj zaštiti, pa da tako nema pedijatra ili ginekologa kao primarnog liječnika. Ja sam, dapače, za veća prava, evo smo često svjedoci da niti pedijatri ne prepoznaju nešto što je u domeni fizijatra - izgleda da bi nam trebao barem jedan ili dva besplatna sistematska pregleda kod fizijatra u prvoj godini. (a ne ukidanje pedijatara)

----------


## gost

> zasto je tako prihvatljivo da oni (lijecnici) namjerno muce i maltretiraju zenu na porodima kako se ovdje stjece dojam? Mislim, ok, neki sigurno nisu u korak s vremenom, ali jedan dio jest. Tko brani svima nama da trudnocu kontroliramo i idemo lijecniku s cijim se nazorima i pogledaima na trudnocu slazemo?


nikad ne znaš koji će doktor biti u rađaoni kad te uhvate trudovi i ne možeš birati ili dovoditi svog čovjeka od povjerenja, osim ako taj nije isto bolnički ginekolog i ako ga dobro ne podmažeš.
nije da namjerno muče ženu jer uživaju u mučenju, već žele ubrzati baš svaki porod, čak i one koji su sami po sebi rekordno brzi, a kapom i šakom svakoj nude epiduralnu kako bi porod bio što tiši i sa što manje zahtjeva i negodovanja.

----------


## Minnie

Sori, krivo sam formulirala.




> A inače, pa ne svode se valjda odlasci pedijatru na sistematske preglede i slušanje pluća? Mislim, blago onome kome se svode. Djeca poboljevaju od raznoraznih bolesti, i ja sam uvjerenja da će te bolesti sigurno bolje prepoznati specijalist nego netko tko to nije.


Svode se kod zdravog djeteta. Od kad je moje dijete izvadilo angine, tako izgledaju svi naši pregledi (od njegove treće godine do upisa u školu, sad je upisan kod opće prakse). A što se tiče prepoznavanja bolesti... Nije Markove probleme za zdravljem sa sigurnošću dijagnosticirao specijalist (a tada je njegov liječnik bio pedijatar), već smo dobili uputnice za otorinca i za audiologa nakon x popijenih bočica antibiotika i nakon što bi mu angine ostale nateknute i nakon antibiotika. To što je njegov liječnik pedijatar nije bilo dovoljno za konačnu dijagnozu, opet smo sa uputnicama morali ići dalje. Njegov je liječnik postupao kao liječnik opće prakse (tako bi sa mnom postupao moj liječnik da dođem sa upaljenim anginama), i ne vidim svrhu toga što je te uputnice pisao pedijatar. Sigurno je sumnjao na problem (sumnjala sam i ja, kamoli ne on) i najavio nam je da će angine vjerojatno morati ići vani, ali isto tako bi sumnjao i bilo koji drugi opći liječnik nakon uvida u Markov zdr.karton.

----------


## Ancica

Prednost obiteljskog lijecnika naspram pedijatra u skrbi o zdravlju djeteta koje nema potrebe za specijalistickom skrbi je ta sto se kod obiteljskog lijecnika gleda na dijete kao dio (obiteljske) cjeline koja uvelike utjece na njegovo zdravstveno stanje i razvoj. Obiteljski lijecnik je tocno to sto naziv kaze - prati zdravstveno stanje cijele obitelji i time ima uvid u cjelokupno stanje, utjecaje na dijete i njegovu okolinu koji mogu imati utjecaja na njegovo zdravlje i problem zbog kojeg ga nadgleda. Na taj nacin moze i bolje uvidjeti kada djetetu treba specijalisticka njega (pedijatra, logopeda, neurologa itd.) i kakva. Isto vrijedi i za skrb o ostalim clanovima obitelji.

S tim da trebam naglasiti da je obiteljska medicina takoder specijalizacija, znaci obiteljski lijecnici nisu samo lijecnici opce prakse.

----------


## suncokret

Nikako ne razumijem kako je bolje da djecu pregledava obiteljski liječnik, a ne pedijatar????
U nekim zemljama je takva praksa, po meni, iz vrlo očiglednog razloga- a to je ušteda. 
A i bris za papu se može uzeti krivo-tako je bar mojoj poznanici rekao spec. sa VV.

----------


## suncokret

Vidim da je Ancica već odgovorila na moje pitanje, ali čini mi se da takav uvid vrlo jednostavno može imati i pedijatar uzimanjem anamneze i običnim razgovorom.

----------

Koji je vaš zaključak, zanima me? Da je pedijatrija kao takva nepotrebna? Jer grlobolje zna riješit i liječnik opće prakse a za teže boljke ionako pedijatar upućuje drugim specijalistima? ili?
Baš me zanima.
Opstetricija je također nepotrebna, to smo već ustanovili. 
Ima li još nepotrebnih grana medicine, pa da napravimo jedan veliki prosvjed na Trgu bana Jelačića možda napokon shvate pa ih ukinu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Puhovi: 


> samo jedno pitanje - fancy usisavač, i što bi na kraju učinila da pokucaš susjedi i vidiš da je upravo rodila i, recimo, sve izgleda ok? da li bi pozvala policiju ili ne?


Porazgovarala bi sa zenom, ukoliko ju inace poznam vece su sanse da cu uspijeti procijeniti koji je njen motiv da rodi neasistirano, ako bi mi na bilo koji nacin bilo ista sumljivo pozvala bi policiju Ako bi mi se sve cinilo o.k njoj bi ponudila pomoc ukoliko joj treba bilo za nju bilo za dijete. Ali ako mi ista bilo i najmanje sumnjivo naravno da bi pozvala policiju. 

Puhovi 


> drugo pitanje: zanima me što ti, kao liječnica, misliš o ljudima koji ne cijepe djecu?


preuopceno i neprecizno pitanje. Ne volim generalizirati pa moje misljenje ovisi o tome protiv cega tocno ne cijepi, gdje zivi a ovisnosti o incidenciji neke bolesti u tom podrucju i itd. jel planira dijete dati u kolektiv prije skole ili ne, itd...
Puhovi



> što se tiče moći, naravno da liječnici imaju moć! moć nad životom i smrću, a takva moć trebala bi povlačiti i srazmjernu odgovornost, što nije slučaj. rijetki su slučajevi kad oni odgovaraju za neku svoju grešku. 
> osim toga, i sama titula im donosi određen status, a time i moć! zar ti ne osjećaš moć kad nekome zamašeš pred nosom svojom diplomom, pa se ljudi zagrcnu i ušute, jer kako mogu parirati tebi, koja si stručnjak, na tvom području, području zdravstva. to ti je stvarna i prava pravcata moć!


Ovo gore kvotano najvise govori o tebi a ne o lijecnicima. Ja nemam apsolutno nikakvu moc, to si ti valjda opet tako pojednostavljeno zamisljas. Opet romantiriano vidjenje svega i svacega pa tako doktora kao gospodara zivota i smrti. Imam odredjena znanja, manuelne vjestine, neko saklupljeno iskustvo tijekom godina i naravno ogromnu odgovornost. To je zanimanje kao i svako drugo, niti sam dozivila da meni itko mase svojom diplomom pred nosom pa tako to ne radim niti ja. Ako ti mases ljudima pred nosom svojom diplomom ne projiciraj to molim te na druge, a posebno ne na mene koja to nikako ne radim. A ti masi i dalje svojim znanjem, iskustvom, intuicijom i cime vec ne. 

Ancica:




> Ja se slazem sa Saradadevii da je u pitanju moc i bojazan za gubitak posla kad se uvidi da stvarno tvoja struka nije potrebna u tolikoj mjeri da opravda toliki broj ljudi u tvojoj specijalizaciji. *Ako u Hrvatskoj postoji deficit specijalista to nije zato sto ih ima premalo nego zato sto se smatra da su nezamjenjivi u velikom podrucju koje se tice reproduktivnog zdravlja a u stvari nisu. Da se pusti ta "moc" navodnog autoriteta, deficita ne bi bilo,* zene bi lijepo obavljale redovne kontrole kod svojeg lijecnika, bez potrebe za uputnicama, posebnim narucivanjima i slicnim.


Molila bi da mi Ancica objasni ovu svoju matematiku da u HR imas manje doktora na 100 000 nego u zapadnoj Europi, a da pri tome njihov deficit  nije stvaran.meni je ta ideja zapravo genijalna. Nego kakav je, virtualan. Ili smo mi kao populacija puno zdraviji pa nam je duplo manje doktora na 100 000 stanovnika potrebno nego recimo u Njemackoj i Austriji pa od tuda Ancici ideja o zapravo umisljenom deficitu a ne stvarnom. 
I kako ocekivati da manji broj strucnjaka na 100 000 ljudi u HR obavi isti posao i jednako kvalitetno kao veci broj strucnjaka na isti broj stanovnika u nekoj zapadnoeuropskoj zemlji. Moram priznati da bi onda trebali HR doktori biti neka posebna vrsta s posebnim mocima kao sto sugerira puhica u svom vidjenju doktora. I molim ju da odmah svoj genijalno otkrice kako s manje ljudi i shodno tome manje novca imati istu kvalitetu zastite kao na zapadu proslijedi ministru zdravstva. 

Specijalizacija obiteljske medicine je tek novost a kod nas se pokusalo kucu graditi od krova. Prvo se nesto staro ukidalo dok se novo nije niti formiralo. Pa tek je manji broj lijecnika opce medicine obavio specijalizaciju iz obiteljske a mi se htjeli odmah mjeriti sa zemljama gdje je ta specijalizacija davna stecevina. S druge strane ogroman broj doktor a u primarnoj zastiti nije susreo bebu u svojoj ordinaciji vec dva ili tri desteljeca ali je Hebranog zamislio da bez obzira sto to on nikad anije radio da ce sigurno dobro preponati zaostajanje u psihomotorickom razvoju kod bebe i ispravno posumnjati na neurorizicnost. Ma predivno. I opet po stoti put usporedjumo kruske i jabuke, uredjene zdravstvene sustave vani s tradicijom primaljstav, obiteljske medicine sa zemljom gdje je obiteljska medicina tek u povojima. Naprosto genijalno.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Koji je vaš zaključak, zanima me? Da je pedijatrija kao takva nepotrebna? Jer grlobolje zna riješit i liječnik opće prakse a za teže boljke ionako pedijatar upućuje drugim specijalistima? ili?
> Baš me zanima.
> Opstetricija je također nepotrebna, to smo već ustanovili. 
> Ima li još nepotrebnih grana medicine, pa da napravimo jedan veliki prosvjed na Trgu bana Jelačića možda napokon shvate pa ih ukinu


hahahaha, ma baš da umreš od smijeha, jel da  :Smile:  ?
ništa mi nismo ustanovili, Gost, to si ti sam(a) izvadio/la totalno iz konteksta i ustanovio/la sama.
u pomalo tipično hrvatskoj maniri nedostatka kulture konverzacije.
al budemo valjda s vremenom naučili  :Smile:  ...

*NE, ne misli nitko da su ginekolozi ili opstetričari kao takvi nepotrebni.
NE, ne misli nitko da su pedijatri kao takvi nepotrebni.*

ali NE ginekolozi za niskorizične, normalne trudnoće i porode i
NE pedijatri (barem ja osobno i još neki od nas na ovom topicu ) za svaku dječju boljku.

----------


## Mima

Ali zašto ne pedijatri ?? Ja znam da specijalist obiteljske medicine nije isto što i liječnik opće prakse, ali mi je posve nejasno zašto bi on bio bolji izbor od pedijatra za moje dijete. On možda može biti dovoljno dobar izbor, a uveden radi štednje, ali bolji - stvarno nikako. Široku sliku o djetetu ima i zna i svaki dobar pedijatar, i ja ne vidim nikakve koristi od toga da mene i moje dijete liječi isti liječnik (ja uostalom kod liječnika idem jednom u deset godina). Liječnik šire specijalnosti može znati i prepoznavati samo manje od onoga koji je uže specijaliziran (ja sam uostalom dijete vodila kod silnih liječnika još uže specijaliziranih, pa vidim razliku)

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ali, cinjenica je i da mislim, *i nitko me na svijetu ne moze razuvjeriti,* da zena tijekom neasistiranog poroda u kuci dzi svoju i djetetovui glavu u torbi.


mislim da je u tome poanta i razlog zašto ovakvi kilometarski topici , bez obzira kojim argumentima raspolagali, nisu korisni za one koji su u naprijed decidirano odlučili o svom stavu i zatvorili um za imalo sumnje i preispitivanja.
ako je tako, pitam se čemu raspravati?
samo zato da uvjeriš neistomišljenike u suprotno?

----------


## fancy usisivac

> ali NE ginekolozi za niskorizične, normalne trudnoće i porode i 
> NE pedijatri (barem ja osobno i još neki od nas na ovom topicu ) za svaku dječju boljku


Slazem se s mammom Juanitom ali samo za zemlje gdje imas adekvatno skolovane strucnjake za to (specijalsite obiteljske, babice skolovane za vodjenje normalne trudnoce itd.) Mi nazalost u HR jos uvijek nemamo takav profil strucnjaka i takvo je cinjenicno stanje. Ne vidim zasto bismo situaciju zamisljali drugacijom no sto ona jest.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mima, zato što su pedijatri na taj način, kao i ginekolozi preopterećeni i nemaju kvalitetnog vremena (valjda se u tome možemo složiti) za baviti sa sa onim težim slučajevima.
ovako u jednoj čekaonici čekaju i djeca sa malignim oboljenjima  :Sad:   i novorođenčad i neko tko samo malo šmrće.
to može biti jedan razlog.
drugi razlog bi bio ovaj što je Ančica navela:



> Prednost obiteljskog lijecnika naspram pedijatra u skrbi o zdravlju djeteta koje nema potrebe za specijalistickom skrbi je ta sto se kod obiteljskog lijecnika gleda na dijete kao dio (obiteljske) cjeline koja uvelike utjece na njegovo zdravstveno stanje i razvoj. Obiteljski lijecnik je tocno to sto naziv kaze - prati zdravstveno stanje cijele obitelji i time ima uvid u cjelokupno stanje, utjecaje na dijete i njegovu okolinu koji mogu imati utjecaja na njegovo zdravlje i problem zbog kojeg ga nadgleda. Na taj nacin moze i bolje uvidjeti kada djetetu treba specijalisticka njega (pedijatra, logopeda, neurologa itd.) i kakva. Isto vrijedi i za skrb o ostalim clanovima obitelji.

----------


## mamma Juanita

fancy, ne zamišljam ja postojeću situaciju drugačijom nego što jest, nego kritiziram postojeću i voljela bih da se ti uvjeti krenu ostvarivat.

kada bi primalje dobile visoku školu ili još bolje fakultet i time mogućnost da se bave zdravim trudnicama i rodilajma, na taj način bi se ginekolozi rasteretili.
pa ako je istina da ih fali, zar to ne bi bilo onda bolje za sve?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ne shvacam zasto zelite preslikati situaciju iz nekog drugog dobro uređenog zdravstvenog sustava na sustav u HR preko noci. 
A da istovremeno uopce nemas na raspolaganju identican profil strucnjaka koji bi nosio takav preslikani sustav a kamoli da imas adekvatan broj onome na zapadu. I kako onda mozete mislit da je to u ovom trenutku realno ostvarivo u HR bez pada kvalitete usluge. Pa tko bi po vama bio nositelj takve zdravstvene zastite??? To me zanima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

kao odgovor, već sam napisala:


> ne zamišljam ja postojeću situaciju drugačijom nego što jest, nego kritiziram postojeću i voljela bih da se ti uvjeti *krenu* *(počnu)* ostvarivat.


ništa ja ne zamišljam preko noći.
ali da bi se nešto imalo smisla mijenjati, prvo treba skrenuti uopće pažnju da s postojećim nešto ne valja i da postoji potreba za mijenjanjem.

----------


## fancy

Pa nisam ja rekla da to nije dobar model, ali definitivno ne mozes preskociti zaostajanje time sto ces uskliknuti HOP. Zaostajemo u svakom pogledu pocevsi od broja lijecnika na 100 000 stanovnika. Procitaj sto sam ti gore napisala gdje ja sve vidim probleme u osnivanju studija primaljstva. Koji je to profil zena vani a koji kod nas. Ne mozes to ostvarit preko noci. najmanji probelm su tu ginekolozi. Mos misliti profesionalnog izazova pratiti normalnu trudnocu. To ti je ko da meni 80% kazuistike budu povisene masnoce u krvi a da sve drugo obaljam s 20% preostalog vremena. 

Ajde ti meni reci tko bi predavao na tom studiju primaljstva. I jel mi uopce imamo trenutno lovu za tako nesto i jel to uopce prioritet u HR zdravstvu koje samo sto ne kolabira financijski. Ja to ne mogu tvrditi koliko god imam odobravanja z atu ideju i koliko god se meni takva babica kao mogucnost osobno jako svidja i smatram ju zaista razumnom opcijom za vodjenje normalne trudnoce. 
Pricamo o zemlji gdje je udio radno aktivnih, koji uplacuju zdravstveno za svu četu onih koji nisu radno aktivni i samim tim ne uplacuju nista, puuuno puuuno manji nego u zemljama o kojima vi pricate.

----------


## mamma Juanita

da se vratim na trudnoću i porod, meni bi bilo sasvim ok trudnoću kontrolirati kod iskusne primalje.
i voljela bih da imam tu mogućnost.
čak i sada, dok još nemaju visoku naobrazbu.
i upravo je Roda jedna od rijetkih (ako ne i jedina u Hrvatskoj) koja primaljama pomaže kako god znamo i možemo (a to je uglavnom-pritiscima) da se za istu izbore.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ups, dok ja napišem post, eto novog  :Smile: 



> Ajde ti meni reci tko bi predavao na tom studiju primaljstva. I jel mi uopce imamo trenutno lovu za tako nesto i jel to uopce prioritet u HR zdravstvu koje samo sto ne kolabira financijski. Ja to ne mogu tvrditi koliko god imam odobravanja z atu ideju i koliko god se meni takva babica kao mogucnost osobno jako svidja i smatram ju zaista razumnom opcijom za vodjenje normalne trudnoce. 
> Pricamo o zemlji gdje je udio radno aktivnih, koji uplacuju zdravstveno za svu četu onih koji nisu radno aktivni i samim tim ne uplacuju nista, puuuno puuuno manji nego u zemljama o kojima vi pricate.


mislim da bi novaca ima ali da se krivo raspoređuje.
ako se samo na porodu zadržimo- porod uz konstantni ctg, dolantin, drip, rutinsku ili čestu epiziotomiju(dakle i šivanje), a što opet sve skupa vodi povećanom broju i CR, takav porod i postpartum od prosječno 3-4 dana je daleko daleko skuplji za cijelo društvo od prirodnog poroda.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Kod nas je tek prije par godina pokrenut studij sestrinstva.  Ja vjerujem da ce i primaljstvo doci na red.  I veselim se tome. samo sam jako dobro upucena u financijsku situaciju u zdravstvu i znam da imamo drugih prioriteta  pred primaljstvom. I tesko da ces naci veceg kriticara sustava od mene. Ali kad mi netko tvrdi da je kod nas deficit lijecnika zapravo nestvaran ne vidim smisla daljnjoj diskusiji.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ispričavam se za tipfelere.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ali kad mi netko tvrdi da je kod nas deficit lijecnika zapravo nestvaran ne vidim smisla daljnjoj diskusiji.


molim te da citiraš gdje sam to napisala?
ne volim kad mi se u usta stavljaju riječi (pa time ni značenje)koje nisu moje.
možda ne razumiješ što sam htjela reći, ali onda me pliz pitaj da pojasnim ako nisam bila dovoljno jasna.

----------

Juanita draga, imam raznih mana, ali nekultura konverzacije se svakako među njih ne da pripisati. Čitaj dobro što su pisale cure prije mene, ja sam samo izvela zaključak i nakon toga se našalila na tu temu. Smijem li? 
Pročitaj još jednom. I nisam prva ni jedina koja je iz prijašnjih postova (btw,  uopće ne tvojih) zaključila isto...da su pedijatri i opstetričari nepotrebni.

----------


## fancy usisivac

CR-ova je u HR cak i manje nego u nekim zapadnim zemljama gdje se u privatnim klinikama i do 50% poroda dovrsava CR- Znam zato jer bas ti zlocesti HR ginekolozi nisu htjeli partnerici slavnog tenisaca ucinit CR mjesec i desteak dana pred termin da ne bi slucajno dobila strije u zadnjih mjesec dana, pa je pokusao izvuci laznu potvrdu da ima srcanu manu pa da ne smije tiskati. Pa opet su rekli o.k. CR a ne toliko prije termina jer nema indikacije i rizik je za bebu pa su se okrenuli i otisli u Njemacku gdje je to obavljeno na privatnoj klinici gdje je bilo bitno da se potpise pristanak i uplati pozamasna svota. 

Shvati da u zemlji gdje sve jednako kosta kao i vani, lijekovi su jednake cijene, uredjaji jednako, mali udio radno aktivnih tesko da moze svojim izdvajanjima stvoriti jednaku svotu kao veci udio radno aktivnih u nekoj zemlji. Zdravstvo moze ici naprijed tek kad se ekonomija neke zemlje pokrene a sve ostalo je nerealno ocekivati. Da se novac trosi neracionalno isto stoji. Uvijek ima mjesta ustedama. Ali cinjenica jest da se po glavi izdvaja bitno manje nego na zapadu i tesko da se taj manjak moze nadoknaditi.  

Stvari se micu polako naprijed, 2001. se na Sv.Duhu nisu rezale drugorotkinje koje su sa mnom lezale, sada su to prvorotkinje. Iste noci je rodilo nas 5 prvorotkinja i nije bilo tako crno kako pricate, znam jer sam setala okolo i gledala, ne mogu zaista reci da je drip bio rutina, niti jedna nije imala epiduralnu. A vjerujem da su se stvari u 5 godina ipak pomaknule  na bolje.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nigdje niti ne tvrdim da su to tvoje rijeci. Ti si krivo shvatila da time mislim na tebe. A nema razloga da tako mislis jer to nisi TI rekla. Procitaj cijeli topik detaljno.  Napisala sam da netko na ovom topiku to tvrdi, a to je konkretno Ancica. Procitaj njen post i ono sto sam kvotala par postova iznad i napisala sam lijepo da molim Ancicu da mi to objasni.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Gost, ja u niti iz jednog posta nisam iščitala da bio bilo koja grana medicine bila nepotrebna, nego različita mišljenja i iskustva u vezi toga pod koju granu medicine spadaju normalna trudnoća, porod i postpartum, tj. zdravtsvena skrb o djetetu.
zasmetala mi je šala jer mi djeluje kao tipično neshvaćanje koje Roda doživljava na ovu temu.

opstetričari mogu spasiti život, ne znam koliko sam to već puta na ovom forumu napisala.
i majci i djetetu.
i neka ih nama, nek su živi i zdravi  :Love: , uostalom kao i svi drugi specijalisti .
ali voljela bih da situacija u ovoj zemlji s vremenom postane takva da i ostanu specijalizirani za patologiju.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Zasto mislis da se NETKO odnosi na tebe i odmah kreces dzonom na mene da ti ja nesto stavljam u usta. A tebe uopce nisam spomenula u tom kontekstu, ima valjda i drugih sudionika ove diskusije na koje se to Netko odnosilo. 

Da mi nesto nije jasno sigurno bi te pitala.   :Smile:  
Jasno mi je sve o cemu pises i ne trebam nikava pojasnjenja. 
Samo nisi pazljivo citala cijeli topik.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Nigdje niti ne tvrdim da su to tvoje rijeci. Ti si krivo shvatila da time mislim na tebe. A nema razloga da tako mislis jer to nisi TI rekla. Procitaj cijeli topik detaljno.  Napisala sam da netko na ovom topiku to tvrdi, a to je konkretno Ancica. Procitaj njen post i ono sto sam kvotala par postova iznad i napisala sam lijepo da molim Ancicu da mi to objasni.


ok, sori, mislila sam da misliš na mene.
ali Ancica je napisala "ako".
osim toga, slazem kad kaže ono što ja nazivam "preopterećenjem" a ona kaže da 


> zato sto se smatra da su nezamjenjivi u velikom podrucju koje se tice reproduktivnog zdravlja a u stvari nisu

----------


## mamma Juanita

čitala sam cijeli topic, ali ako ne citiraš i kažeš "netko" a razgovaraš trenutno samnom, onda lako dođe do nesporazuma  :Wink: .

----------


## suncokret

Imam jedno pitanje: mislite li da su obiteljski liječnici i primalje koje prate trudnoću uvedeni zbog uštede ili zato jer je to bolji sustav od našeg,
Uz uvjet naravno da ima više pedijatara i ginekologa?
Meni se naš sustav u osnovi čini jako dobar.
A u rađaoni na SD sam bila više puta (nažalost ne sa više trudnoća, već zbog prijetećeg prijevremenog i kasnije na porodu) i usuđujem se reći da bi ti ljudi u nešto većem prostoru i sa malim pojačanjem čuda radili.

----------


## Ancica

To je valjda iz mojeg posta zakljuceno da su pedijatri i ginekolozi nepotrebni, samo neznam na koju foru? Di sam ja to rekla, nemam pojma.

Niti sam rekla da nema deficita lijecnika (opcenito) - ovo je inace i boljka puno razvijenijih sistema od nas. Al sam rekla da deficit ginekologa kao ginekologa. Da ne moraju obavljati rutinske preglede, ne bi ih toliko trebalo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

fancy, što se ušteda konkretno u reproduktivnoj skrbi tiče, mislim da uopće nisu tako zanemarive i kad bi se sistem mijenjao bile bi znatne.
Niozozemska je u tome stvarno dobar primjer.
ne kažem ja da su naši ginekolzi skloni CR, dapače, mislim da HR drži za sad još neki razumni postotak u odnosu na neke zapadne zemlje ili zemlje Latinske Amerike (u brazilu je definitivno najgore).
ali mislim da je interventni pristup trudnoći i porodu koji se prakticira u HR skup i da ga se promijeni bilo bi više novaca za ljudskije uvjete u bolnicama kada i za one kojima to zaista treba.
znam da je tema kompleksna, ali med. struka stalno i stalno ko papiga ponavlja da je problem jedino u sredstvima i negira (ili obezvređuje) išta drugo.
a to drugo je po meni ključno.
i s takvim pristupom imamo i javnost koja zapravo sama traži visoko interventni pristup svemu i svačemu, jer se inače ne osjeća sigurno.

----------


## Ancica

> To je valjda iz mojeg posta zakljuceno da su pedijatri i ginekolozi nepotrebni, samo neznam na koju foru? Di sam ja to rekla, nemam pojma.
> 
> Niti sam rekla da nema deficita lijecnika (opcenito) - ovo je inace i boljka puno razvijenijih sistema od nas. Al sam rekla da deficit ginekologa kao ginekologa *nije realan*. Da ne moraju obavljati rutinske preglede, *voditi rutinske trudnoce, loviti bebe koje moze uloviti i netko s manje kvalifikacija - u slucaju opstetricara*, ne bi ih toliko trebalo.

----------


## flower

ja mislim ovako da je kod nas sustav isao na ovaj nacin jer je negdje tamo davnih 50-tih kad se sustav i stvarao...stanje po pitanju prezivljavanja djece i beba bio poprilicno lose, higijena je bila losa i sve ostalo...i vjerujem da  ginekolozi i opstreticari rade dobro svoj posao jer su sve stope jako dobre (prezivljavanja beba i rodilja), samo sto sad situacija nije poput onih kad se sustav razvio i negdje procjenjujem da je spreman za promjenu, ali nece to ici lako i jednostavno. ima puno u tome sto govori FU ali to ne opravdava da se stvari ne micu, odnosno to ne znaci da do promjena ne treba doci...
ja bih voljela da promjene idu u smjeru izbora za zene kako ce i gdje roditi. ne mislim da je nas put isti kao u NL ili VB, i ne vjerujem da ce se mnogo zena odlucivati za druge oblike poroda...

----------


## flower

zapravo treba mijenjati cijeli nacin razmisljanja u kojem je sada da - ljecnik ima skoro pa cijelu odgovornost za postupke - prema onom u kojem je pacijent informiran i odgovoran...
to je ta razina moci - pitanje je da li su zene uopce spremne na toliku moc? a tu ne mislim na nas 100-tinjak vec vise opcenito u HR. Mijenjanje sustava pomoci od sustava gdje je sve na pomagacu prema raspodjeli moci prema onome koji pomoc prima je jako tesko i promjeniti sustav, a ne doci do stadija da je zena svjesna da primi i prihvati tu moc - moze biti jako opasno...
to je misao koja jako tesko padne na zeludac - poput misli da je u zlostavljanju odgovornost i na zlostavljacu i na zrtvi...

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ovo je malo uljepsana Ancicia verzija 




> Al sam rekla da deficit ginekologa kao ginekologa nije realan. Da ne moraju obavljati rutinske preglede, voditi rutinske trudnoce, loviti bebe koje moze uloviti i netko s manje kvalifikacija - u slucaju opstetricara, *ne bi ih toliko trebalo*.


Ovo je bila prva Ancicina verzija: 




> Ja se slazem sa Saradadevii da je u pitanju moc i bojazan za gubitak posla kad se uvidi da stvarno tvoja struka *nije potrebna u tolikoj mjeri da opravda toliki broj ljudi u tvojoj specijalizaciji*. Ako u Hrvatskoj postoji deficit specijalista *to nije zato sto ih ima premalo* nego zato sto se smatra da su nezamjenjivi u velikom podrucju koje se tice reproduktivnog zdravlja a u stvari nisu. Da se pusti ta "moc" navodnog autoriteta, *deficita ne bi bilo*, zene bi lijepo obavljale redovne kontrole kod svojeg lijecnika, bez potrebe za uputnicama, posebnim narucivanjima i slicnim.


I unatoc navedenim promjenama trebalo bi ih barem priblizno onoliko koliko ih je u drugim razvijenijim zemljama. Ne stoji da ih ne bi toliko trebalo. I da puste "moc" deficita bi nazalost bilo. Ili da se i dalje tjesimo s Albanijom gdje je lijecnika manje nego u HR ili recimo Bugarskom. 

Ali jos uvijek ne vidim primalje identicno educirane onima vani koje bi preuzele ove poslove koje je Ancica boldala. Iako se potpuno slazem s time da ih u trenutku kada budu za to stvarno osposobljene i educirane preuzmu.  Za sada nazalost nisu skolovane da to mogu kvalitetno obaviti. 

Flower



> ali to ne opravdava da se stvari ne micu, odnosno to ne znaci da do promjena ne treba doci...


Stvari se micu, za moj ukus presporo, ali se ipak micu. Micu se naprije di u mojoj struci ali ne onoliko brzo koliko bi ja to zelila. Ali nazalost precicom se ne moze. A bilo bi lakse i brze.

----------

> ja bih voljela da promjene idu u smjeru izbora za zene kako ce i gdje roditi. ne mislim da je nas put isti kao u NL ili VB, i ne vjerujem da ce se mnogo zena odlucivati za druge oblike poroda...


  :Klap:  
pitanje je, kad bi se i ustanovio studij za primalje, da li bi se žene njima uopće željele prepustiti...nije u svim zapadnim zemljama praksa ista kao u Britaniji i Nizozemskoj, niti su sve žene  u tim zemljama zadovoljne time što ih vode primalje. Znam i za neke žene koje žive u tim zemljama i tamo rađaju, a plaćale su i ginekološke preglede u trudnoći, smatrajući da im se primalje nude samo kao zdravstveni minimum koji mogu dobiti bez dodatnog plaćanja. Nije riječ o Hrvaticama.

----------


## Ancica

> Ovo je malo uljepsana Ancicia verzija 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Al sam rekla da deficit ginekologa kao ginekologa nije realan. Da ne moraju obavljati rutinske preglede, voditi rutinske trudnoce, loviti bebe koje moze uloviti i netko s manje kvalifikacija - u slucaju opstetricara, *ne bi ih toliko trebalo*.
> 			
> ...


Naravno da nisu identicno educirane onima vani - JER IM NE DAJU DA SE IDENTICNO EDUCIRAJU. Tko im ne da? Ti meni reci. Al cinjenica je da hrvatske primalje GODINAMA traze da im se takvo skolovanje omoguci i da im se VRATI pravo na samostalnu djelatnost. 

Ono o cemu ja govorim je da primalje, ako im se omoguci skolovanje, ce taj posao - vodenje prirodne trudnoce i poroda - obavljati savrseno, cak i bolje nego se taj posao sada radi. Mislim da i ti to mislis ali nisam sigurna. Tek kada se slozimo u toj pretpostavci i kada se ona prihvati od odlucujucih krugova, doci ce i do promjena. Al ako cemo pokrivat usi i oci pravdajuci se trenutnim stanjem onda nikakve vajde. 

Sve sto nas neznam koliko na ovom topiku, kao i u Rodi na projektu humanizacije poroda govori je da su promjene neophodne jer je tretman koji trudnice i rodilje u prevelikom broju slucajeva danas dozivljavaju nehuman, ponizavajuci i neopravdan.




> Flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ali to ne opravdava da se stvari ne micu, odnosno to ne znaci da do promjena ne treba doci...
> 			
> 		
> ...


Za nas, rodilje, majke i trudnice, micu se presporo. Naravno da se ne moze sistem promijeniti preko noci ali dozvoli da nam nije prihvatljivo da jos dvadeset godina prode prije nego prosjecna zena u Hrvatskoj prestane gledati na porod kao nuzno zlo zbog nehumanog, ponizavajuceg i neopravdanog tretmana kojeg je dobila od sistema.

I moze se precicom. Barem ne moramo provesti sljedecih dvadeset godina dokazivajuci da je sistem kakav je sad los jer imamo iskustva i studije drugih zemalja koje su kroz taj proces prolazile proslih dvadeset godina. Precica koja nama najvise treba je da se cinjenicno stanje u rukovodecim glavama prihvati, kao i rezultati iskustava i istrazivanja te opce smjernice (WHO-a) na primjer, umjesto da si zamisljaju da su nesto posebniji od svih tih drugih i da ipak oni bolje znaju. Jer kako drugacije opravdati razmisljanja velike vecine ginekologa i opstetricara u Hrvatskoj? A ako si u struci, onda sigurno znas o cemu govorim.

----------


## Ancica

fancy, imas pravo, lose sam napisala da deficita ne bi bilo (sigurno). mozda bi ga bilo, mozda i ne bi, ali bi sigurno bio manji. i tocno, vise bi trebalo resursa u primarnoj zastiti ukoliko bi se rutinski pregledi prebacili na primarnu zastitu, ali ne proporcionalno vise.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ancia napisa 


> JER IM NE DAJU DA SE IDENTICNO EDUCIRAJU. Tko im ne da?


Ja ne mislim da tu postoji neka interesna skupina koja to njima ne da. 
Pretpostavljam da to nije prepoznato od strane onih koji kreiraju zdravstvenu politiku kao prioritet u reformi zdravstvene zastite. I zbog toga ne zele usmjeriti novac u tom smjeru jer svaka reforma zahtijeva i odredjeno ulaganje u nju. Zasto? Zato sto u ovom trenutku nema novca niti za zavrsiti započete reforme, a iskreno receno za moj ukus se previse toga počelo reformirati u zdravstvu nabrzaka i bez detaljnih planova. Cisto da se reforme započnu. Objasnit cu ti na primjeru zapocete reforme primarne zdravstvene zastite i reforme hitne sluzbe. 
A sta se dogodi kad se pokusa precrtati sistem iz druge drzave a nemas specificne strucnjake, ilustrirati cu ti na primjeru započete reforme hitne sluzbe. Precrtan je americki model kakav vidjamo u seriji E.R. znaci centralni hitni prijem vezan uz bolnicu a da istovremeno nemamo niti  jednog gotovog specijalistu urgentne medicine u HR niti je itko u HR tu specijalizaciju započeo. A precrtao se taj model i započet je pilot program u OB Koprivnica. To se dogadja kad se precrta tudji sustav u nase uvjete i pokusa ici precicom jer je tako brze. Racunaju pokrenuo se pilot program ali bez adekvatno skolovanih ljudi. Jer se postavljanje pilot programa moze odmah politicki pokazati kao necija zasluga. Poslati prvo ljude na edukaciju iz urgentne medicine nije vijest koja bi uopce iti dospjela u novine. "Precicom" ne mozes nikoga educirati mozes ga samo tom poslu priuciti.  A upravo se danas u HR odvija pravi schnell kurs obiteljske medicine. Da bi se opravdala reforma primarne zdravstvene zastite, ono za sto ljudima vani treba nekoliko godina, ovdje se od lijecnika opce prakse pokusava nabrzaka napraviti specijaliste obiteljske medicine. Jer su se eto oni koji kreiraju zdravstvenu politiku odlucili upravo ono sto ti, Ancice, sugeriras da treba i u primaljstvu, a to je put precicom. I definitivno mi je jasno da je taj put precicom najbolji put do traljavih strucnjaka tzv. specijalista obiteljske medicine. Raspitaj se malo o toj "precici" kojom trenutno dolazimo "brzo" od doktora opce prakse do specijalista obiteljske medicine. Vrlo je interesantan i poucan primjer. Po meni totalni pomasaj. Nema nikakve veze s identicnim specijalistom obiteljske medicine vani o kakvom ti pricas. Vidi koliko nasi obiteljski doktori na putu do svojeg specijalistickog zvanja provedu u uobicajenom dosadasnjem poslu u svojoj ordinaciji, a koliko na stvarnoj edukaciji. da nije tragicno bilo bi smijesno. Eto cime rezultira kada odaberes put precicom. 

Jos nam samo fali jedna takva "precica" u porodiljstvu do potpune srece.

----------


## Ancica

Oprosti, ali ja nigdje ne predlazem da preskocimo osnivanje studija za primalje. On je nuzan i hitno potreban korak. Kojeg netko koci. Tu se ocito razlikujemo u misljenju.

Kaj se tice ovog pilot projekta hitne medicine, jel uocen neki poseban problem s provedbom koncepta ili je sami koncept problematican? Ne kuzim se zaista u sistem hitne, mislim, tko ju je do sada provodio ako nemamo educirane ljude koji pruzaju skrb u bolnici pri prijemu hitnog slucaja? Ovo nije retoricko pitanje, stvarno me zanima.

Kaj se tice obiteljske medicine i schnell kursa, pa moras od negdje poceti. Nije se ni obiteljska medicina vani rodila odjednom nastankom opce priznatog i konacnog procesa "specijalizacije". Neznam kakva je situacija u Hrvatskoj ali znam da bosanci imaju neki proces specijalizacije u suradnji s Odjelom za obiteljsku medicinu Queens sveucilista u Kanadi.



> Canada supports health care in Bosnia and Herzegovina through Queen's University 
> 
> (2003-50) News Release
> May 9, 2003 
> Kingston — The Honourable Peter Milliken, Member of Parliament for Kingston and the Islands, today welcomed the announcement by the Honourable Susan Whelan, Minister for International Cooperation, of the contribution of $6 million for a family medicine program in the Balkans by Queen's University. Through the program, funded by the Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA), Queen's University works with Balkans organizations to meet the primary and public health care needs of their region. 
> 
> "Through the work of Queen's University, Canada is contributing to the health care reform efforts of the Balkans and is helping to improve the lives of the region's people," Minister Whelan said. "The Family Medicine Development Program is a prime example of how Canada's universities—and Canada's doctors and nurses—are making a difference in the world." 
> 
> Minister Whelan is currently on a three-day visit to Sarajevo where she will attend the graduation ceremony of family medicine specialists from the Queen's program. 
> ...

----------


## VedranaV

> Ancia napisa 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				JER IM NE DAJU DA SE IDENTICNO EDUCIRAJU. Tko im ne da?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


fu, pogledaj na http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content.aspx?G1=7, od kraja. Ako razmišljaš o interesnim skupinama, popričaj s primaljama iz Hrvatske udruge primalja koje su imale kontakt s Ministarstvom zdravstva u vezi otvaranja studija za primaljstvo, vjerojatno će ti ispričati o čemu i kome se radi. Ali sigurno je jedan od faktora i ovo o čemu ti pišeš - traži početno ulaganje, proći će vrijeme prije nego što će se vidjeti uštede, nije shortcut i neće doći u novine kao nečiji genijalan potez.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Da ne mislite da mi otkrivate toplu vodu vezano uz primalje, hrpu ih poznam osobno, ne mislite da ste vi ekskluzivno upoznati s njihovim problemima. usotalom, nekolicina med. sestara s kojima radim i koje su zbilja o.k. zene, bi ovog casa upisale taj studij da do njegovog osnivanja dodje. Znam koji su njihovi problemi i meni je potuno jasno to o cemu vi govorite. Ne znam zasto mislite da imate pred sobom nekoga tko misli drugacije i koga morate prosvijetliti. Potvrdjujem vam da su reforme nuzne i do njih ce doci ali isto tako vam kazem i da su za drugi prifl sestara tek nedavno pokrenuli studije sestrinstva, isto tako uz borbe s onima koji planiraju reforme.

Politika kod nas nazalost kroji struku, i dokle god je to tako nije dobro. I dalje mislim da nitko ovo nije prepoznao kao prioritet medju reformama. Ako nije prepoznato bez obzira na nastojanja primalja novac za to nije odvojen, nije formiran sustav njihovog visokog obrazovanja, ali mislim da ce do toga doci kada nas pritisnu EU propisi i uskladjivanje s istima. Dobro mi je poznata citava paleta planiranih zdravstvenih reformi i mogu vam reci da se iskreno bojim slampavog pristupa svemu tome.  

Sad da odgovorim Ancici:
Hitnu pomoc ti sada pruza svatko, od onoga tek izaslog s faksa do vrhunskog strucnjaka za svoje podrucje u bolnici. Ja je pruzam u okviru svoje specijalizacije, netko drugi svoje, Hitni prijemi su rascijepkani. Ja bi u tom novog konceptu bila samo u nekim slucajevima konzulitrana od strane spec. urgentne medicine koji bi bio nositelj takvog koncepta a on bi istovremeno urgentnoj medicini poducavao razlicite profile specijalizanata i bio vodja tima. 
I dan danas nisu poslali na specijalizaciju niti jednog covjeka iz urgentne medicine u HR. E sad bi se opet moglo postaviti pitanje tko to koci, jednako kao što se s pravom pitaju primalje. Samo njima je lakse locirati krivca i reci da su to ginekolozi iako tako uopce ne mora biti jer evo ja ne vidim niti jednu interesnu skupinu koja bi kocila specke iz urgentne jer je svakom specijalisti pa i meni cilj da se bavi svojim podrucjem a ne da radi zajedno s ostalim atrijazu u centralnom hitnom prijemu.  
Evo, mogu vam odgovorno reci da za razliku od primalja ne znamo u koga cemo uperiti prstom i tvrditi da koci taj proces koji svi prizeljkujemo a o kojem se prica vec vise od deset godina. Iako kao i primalje, koje barem mogu reci da su zli ginekolozi krivci, imao potrebu naci nekog Pedra. 

Oni jednostavno poticu samo one reforme na kojima se ustede vide odmah i sad, sluze se precicama i bojim se da ce rezultati reformi stoga biti traljavi. Ti isti spec. obiteljske su se mogli poceti generirati kvalitetno, edukacijom maldih ljidi, tek izaslih s faksa koji ce nauceno i primjenjivati u praksi. kako se i inace specijalizacije obavljaju a ne na nacin da sto vise doktora opce prakse nakon kratke edukacije proglasis specijalistom obiteljske medicine. Niti ne mislim da ce netko tko radi dvadeset godina isto imijenjati svoj pristup zato sto je par mjeseci proveo van svoje ambulante. Nema sanse. Ali na ovaj nacin su oni dobili potreban broj (ali nazalost samo broj) spec. obiteljske da to mogu pokazati kao znacajnu zdravstvenu reformu. Vjeruj mi da tako nastalom specijalisti ne mozes doci po istu kvalitetu usluge kao sto si je dobila od obiteljskog lijecnika vani a kamoli da bi mu mogla povjeriti pedijatrijsku i ginekolosku skrb.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Iako kao i primalje, koje barem mogu reci da su zli ginekolozi krivci,


pliz, nemoj opet stavljat nečije riječi u tuđa usta.ovo što si ti napisala osobno nisam čula niti od jedne primalje.
i općenito mi se čini da malo naprečac zaključuješ što tko misli.

----------


## Ancica

> Iako kao i primalje, koje barem mogu reci da su zli ginekolozi krivci,
> 			
> 		
> 
> pliz, nemoj opet stavljat nečije riječi u tuđa usta.ovo što si ti napisala osobno nisam čula niti od jedne primalje.
> i općenito mi se čini da malo naprečac zaključuješ što tko misli.


Potpisujem.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Mamma Juanita, ako pazljivo procitas raspravu iznad u mnogim postovima ces se susresti s teorijom da ginekolozi opstetricari ne zele ispustit moc iz svojih ruku, jer bi ostali bez posla itd.  Pa pitaj autore tih poslova otkuda im takve tvrdnje koje im nisam ja diktirala u "pero". Lijepo molim, pise crno na bijelo. 

Prije no sto brzopleto zakljucis kako ja stavljam nesto u usta primaljama, ili cak nekim sudionicama ove rasprave, da mozda dopustis mogucnost da nisi ponaosob intervjuirala bas svaku pojedinu HR primalju ili med. sestru zainteresiranu za nastavak skolovanja na studiju za primalje te da cinjenica da bas ti nesto osobno nisi cula ne znaci netko drugi također nije. Meni je nekoliko primalja navelo ginekologe kao interesnu skupinu koja prijeci njihovu samostalnost i daljnju edukaciju, iako ja osobno ne vjerujem u tu teoriju. A ako zelis vidjeti tko jos na ovom topiku zastupa tu teoriju zavjere to se lijepo vidi iz prethodnih postova pojedinih sudionika rasprave. 

Recimo VedranaV kaze



> Ako razmišljaš o interesnim skupinama, popričaj s primaljama iz Hrvatske udruge primalja koje su imale kontakt s Ministarstvom zdravstva u vezi otvaranja studija za primaljstvo, vjerojatno će ti ispričati o čemu i kome se radi.


Meni su neke rekle da ne znaju, odnosno misle ono sto i ja mislim, a to je  da cinjneica da se nesto ne pokrece ne znaci da to prijeci konkretna interesna skupina. Neke su navele ginekologe kao kocitelje osnivanja studija primaljstva i svega ostalog sto uz to ide.  I to sto sam ja dobila neke odgovore drugacije nego ti nece me natjerati da tvrdim da ti lazes. Isto tako vjerujem da je VedranaV mozda dobila neke odgovore na isti upit koje ja nisam. Ili neka Ancica napise na koga je mislila kad je napisala sljedece




> JER IM NE DAJU DA SE IDENTICNO EDUCIRAJU. Tko im ne da?



Lijepo se vidi tko je tocno sto napisao u prethodnim postovima. Posebice  oni koje te potpisuju u tvrdnjama da ja nekome nesto stavljam u usta, sto govori samo o tome koliko stoje iza svojih rijeci napisanih na ovom topiku.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne sviđa mi se da generaliziraš i banaliziraš cijeli problem kad kažeš 


> primalje, koje barem mogu reci da su zli ginekolozi krivci,


, jer si i sama primijetila da ne govore sve primalje isto, da neke nisu sigurne što ih točno koči.
i zato što na ovom topicu razgovaramo mi, a ne primalje.

a ni Vedrana ni Ancica nisu spomenule nikakve "zle ginekologe", nego to da je očito da NETKO koči.

tko i zašto, o tome se može raspravljati.

----------


## mamma Juanita

i jako mi je zanimljivo ovo što pričaš o politici  koja kroji struku, osobito od nekog iznutra, sigurno je i to dobar dio problema.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Predlazem da procitas postove na temu moći u rukama ginekologa koji je ne zele ispustiti iz ruku, straha od gubitka te moći itd... jer bi ostali bez posla i ne samo da ne bi bili deficitarni nego bi ih bilo viska.  Molim te lijepo. 
Pa da vidis da su neki sudionici rasprave pobornici te teorije sto se lijepo vidi iz njihovih postova. Nemoj da sad opet krenem kvotati raznorazna objasnjena o upletenosti ginekologa kao glavnih krivaca za neosnivanje studija primaljstva. Jel bas moram opet kvotati.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ne moraš citirati  :Predaja:  

i čitala sam sve već i neću sad opet, ionako sam danas već predugo na forumu.
samo moraš priznat da su tvoje riječi ipak tvoja interpretacija, a ne nečiji citat  :Wink: .

----------


## Ancica

> Ili neka Ancica napise na koga je mislila kad je napisala sljedece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				JER IM NE DAJU DA SE IDENTICNO EDUCIRAJU. *Tko im ne da?*


Ja sam napisala tocno to sto sam napisala. Da znam tko koci, ne bih postavila pitanje. Nemoj ti meni metat rijeci u usta jer ja NE ZNAM tko koci, al sam sigurna da *netko* koci.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ancica:



> Ja se slazem sa Saradadevii da je u pitanju moc i bojazan za gubitak posla kad se uvidi da stvarno tvoja struka nije potrebna u tolikoj mjeri da opravda toliki broj ljudi u tvojoj specijalizaciji


Jel sam ja stavlja ikome usta ovu teoriju o zelji da se navodna "moc" zadrzi pod svaki cijenu ili sam mozda nekome diktirala u pero??
I temeljem cega Ancice kazes da si  




> al sam sigurna da netko koci


bas *sigurna* da netko koci. Mozes *sumnjati* ali tesko da mozes biti sigurna, ako ne znas tko je to tocno a sigurna si da koci. Isto tako kocnica moze biti u neprepoznavanju tog segmenta kao vaznog i prioritetnog kao sastavnog dijela reforme zdravstvenog sustava. Ja recimo *mislim* da je u tome problem, ali ako *ne znam 100%* posto da je to uzrok *ne mogu tvrditi da sam sigurna* kao neki. 
To je ogromna razlika.

----------


## Ancica

I jos bih htjela nesto naglasiti, posebno tebi fancy, jer si iz struke, a to je da ja imam jako puno postovanja prema trudu i znanju koje ulazu lijecnici i svi drugi koji rade u zdravstvenom sustavu. Uvjeti su koma, stres neusporediv, ocekivanja velika, razumijevanje malo. Ono protiv cega se ja bunim je stav (razumljiv al svejedno meni neprihvatljiv) da su za promjene koje trazimo potrebna velika ulaganja, i materijalna i psihicka i fizicka - nerazumna u uvjetima koji sada postoje. Jer ono sto trazimo, barem za pocetak, a sto bi znacilo izuzetno puno hrvatskim trudnicama i rodiljama, ne iziskuje puno vise od jednostavne promjene razmisljanja a koja ce dovesti do spoznaje da ono sto mi trazimo, kao rodilje, trudnice, majke, nije samo za nas benefit, vec ce od toga imati i benefit i svi ti nasi preumorni, prestresirani lijecnici, primalje, sestre, bolnicari, cistaci, administrativci... ama bas svi.

Kad bismo se mogli vidjeti kao partneri koji imaju u konacnosti zajednicki cilj - poboljsanje uvjeta za korisnike i pruzaoce usluga zdravstvenog sustava - di bi nam bio kraj? Kada bismo mogli uspostaviti dijalog koji je zasnovan na toj osnovnoj pretpostavci - da mi svi iskreno i jedino zelimo poboljsanje ovog sustava za sve - uspostaviti istinsko partnerstvo, priznajuci tuda razmisljanja, traziti kompromise, kao jednakopravni partneri - korisnici usluga i pruzaoci usluga, pomicali bismo ne samo brda nego i planine.

Al cinjenica je sada da odreden broj profesionalaca u struci opsetricije i ginekologije, oni na vrhu sigurno, geldaju na nase zahtjeve kao zahtjeve nerazumnih baba koje nemamo pojma o cemu govorimo. I to ne lupam bezveze, ne naslucujem niti ne pretpostavljam - ovo znam iz naseg dosadasnjeg rada i suradnje/komunikacije s celnim ljudima iz ove dvije struke. Jel taj pogled na nas, trudnice, majke, rodilje, koje zelimo promjene, zasnovan na osjecaju moci, autoriteta, bojazni ili jednostavne ignorancije, ja ne mogu reci. Al je cinjenican.

Treba nam dijalog. Al za dijalog trebaju dvije strane. Imamo formalni dijalog, al to se svodi na ono sto sam gore navela - citanje bukvice nama "koje pojma nemamo". Ako ti znas grupu ginekologa/opsetricara koji su voljni sjesti za stol s Rodom i uspostaviti dijalog, al stvarni, istinski dijalog, bez pretencioznosti i sa zeljom da se stanje popravi za sve nas nikog sretnije od mene, a sigurna sam i ostalih Roda. Sada on ne postoji i to iskljucivo zato sto "druga strana" - oni koji kao nas konzultiraju i o kojima ovisimo da omoguce promjene - nisu voljni za stvaran dijalog koji bi imao neke konkretne rezultate, a ne samo kobajagi konzultaciju.

----------

> su za promjene koje trazimo


koje promjene točno tražite, a vezane uz OVU temu?

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Ja se slazem sa Saradadevii da je u pitanju moc i bojazan za gubitak posla kad se uvidi da stvarno tvoja struka nije potrebna u tolikoj mjeri da opravda toliki broj ljudi u tvojoj specijalizaciji
> 			
> 		
> ...


Di sam ja rekla da se radi o tome da se moc zadrzi pod svaku cijenu? Zadrzavanje moci je u pitanju, ali nije to jedino pitanje. A da nije uopce u pitanju, de mi objasni zasto se onda struka, ginekoloska i opstetricarska, ne zalaze za rasterecivanje svojih obveza podrzavajuci nastojanja primalja da im se omoguci obrazovanje za samostalnu djelatnost kojom bi pokrivale dio njihovog posla? Nije mi jasno kako oni tako pametni (a jesu, jer ne bi bili tu di jesu) ne mogu vidjeti da im je u njihovim uvjetima zaista u interesu podijeliti skrb o trudnicama i rodiljama s primaljama? Zasto ne cujemo nigdje da se Udruga ili sto vec imaju hrvatskih opstetricara i/ili ginekologa zalaze za uspostavljanje studija za primalje, ili tome barem daje podrsku? Ja sam mozda tupava u ovom pogledu ali stvarno ne vidim zasto do toga ne dolazi, osim ako je u pitanju bojazan za gubitak moci i autoriteta. Mozda ima nekakav logican razlog ali ja ga iz svoje pozicije ne vidim.



> I temeljem cega Ancice kazes da si  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				al sam sigurna da netko koci
> 			
> ...


Visa skola za primalje postojala je do 1982. g. Od tada je vise nema (zasto?). Godine 1987. ukida se i srednja skola za primalje (zasto?) da bi se konacno opet uspostavila 1991. g. kroz angazman primaljske udruge i djelatnika skole.



> 1982. godine je upisana zadnja generacija viših primalja u tadašnjoj  Višoj medicinskoj školi u Zagrebu. Od tada, bez obzira na sva nastojanja i sve radnje koje je Udruga poduzela (a to nije bilo malo) škola nije otvorena.
> 1987. godine ukinuta je i srednja škola za primalje koja, velikim angažmanom Primaljske udruge i djelatnika Škole za primalje 1991. godine ponovo počinje s radom i momentalno je to jedino školovanje koje primalje u Hrvatskoj mogu ostvariti.
> 1996. godine na inicijativu Primaljske udruge i Škole za primalje u Zagrebu, osniva se Povjerenstvo za izradu programa za Studij primaljstva. Plan i program dodiplomskog stručnog studija primaljstva je napravljen po uzoru na europske programe i 1999. godine predan u Visoku zdravstvenu školu, iz koje je onda proslijeđen na Nacionalno vijeće. I od tada traje naša agonija i stalna obećavanja odgovornih da će sljedeće školske godine upisivati i primalje na Studij primaljstva.


Pa ti sad meni reci da netko ili neki ne koce, uz silan pritisak, molbe, zalaganje i zagovaranje od strane primalja u Hrvatskoj. Dugo imamo skolu, pa je odjednom vise nemamo. Pa onda imamo jos manje (a hrvatice i dalje radaju - otkud su nam trebale primalje sva ona desetljeca, a odjednom nam vise ne trebaju?). Pa onda ipak kad se malo pritisne, ono malo se i vrati, a uz silne pregovore i zagovaranja, konkretne prijedloge i planove zadnjih sedam (!) godina nismo nimalo blize vracanju neceg sto je oduzeto (a zasto je oduzeto, ja iskreno neznam).

Pa kako da se covjek oduzme misljenju da netko ovdje ovo koci?

----------


## Ancica

> su za promjene koje trazimo
> 			
> 		
> 
> koje promjene točno tražite, a vezane uz OVU temu?


Gledanje na rodilju kao aktera a ne subjekta u porodu, koji je obavijesten, konzultiran, pitan i postovan u svojim zeljama, potrebama i mogucnostima.

Provedbu Smjernica Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije o skrbi tijekom normalnog porodaja.

Postivanje prava majke na informirani izbor.

Postivanje prava djeteta na najbolji pocetak u zivotu - a sto ukljucuje dolazak na ovaj svijest u sto manje stresnim uslovima, ne razdvajanje djeteta od majke nakon poroda osim u kriticnim slucajevima kada je znanstveno poduprta potreba za odvajanjem, podrsku u dojenju.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Gost, na samom dnu stranice je link i na našu brošuru o porodu iz koje se iščitava što zapravo tražimo http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=3&Show=526


a u najkraćim crtama, zalažemo se za pravo žene na izbor o načinu skrbi tijekom trudnoće, poroda i babinja, a nadam se da ćemo se u budućnosti zalagati i za pravo izbora o mjestu poroda, tako da žene koje žele roditi izvan institucija to mogu i ostvariti i uz asistenciju samostalne primalje, ne samo neasistirano.
da bi to bilo ostvarivo, zalažemo se da se primaljama što hitnije omogući visoko obrazovanje i da se primaljska struka ponovno afirmira i da joj se prepozna važnost na ovim prostorima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

pisale istovremeno

----------

> otkud su nam trebale primalje sva ona desetljeca, a odjednom nam vise ne trebaju?


ne može li se to protumačiti možda i kao rad na boljitku zdravstvene skrbi trudnica i rodilja? 
i u školama su "sva ona desetljeća" podučavali učitelji koji su završili partijski tečaj za opismenjavanje, pa su ih s vremenom zamijenili nastavnici, a onda i profesori. tako su i primalje zamijenili oni koji su za vođenje trudnoće i poroda obrazovaniji i stručniji. možda je paralela malo nespretna, ali mi je najbliža, trenutno se bolje ne mogu sjetiti.

Što se tiče Rodinog angažmana oko toga, zašto mislite da žene kod nas to žele? Mislim, da im trudnoću i porod vode primalje.? Ja sam se recimo u trudnoći zgražavala jer je većina žena koje znam (prijateljice, kolegice, znanice, većinom žene za koje se ni u kom slučaju ne bi moglo reći da su priproste i neobrazovane) uz svog ginekologa u trudnoći išlo i na dodatna čekiranja kod privatnika, na "još jedan dodatni uzv" ili sl. Dakle tražile su dodatno mišljenje stručnjaka ginekologa. A kamoli da bi si dozvolile da ih prate primalje, naročito ne nakon obavljenog šnel kursa.
Zašto bi po vama Hrvatska trebala slijediti baš taj model u kojem trudnoće i porode vode primalje? 
Još jedno pitanje - da li bi po vama primalje mogle biti i muškarci, ili bi to morale biti isključivo žene?




> Nije mi jasno kako oni tako pametni (a jesu, jer ne bi bili tu di jesu)


možda je i ovakav podrugljiv i sarkastičan stav razlog ovome



> nisu voljni za stvaran dijalog


Ako se nije radilo o cinizmu, oprosti unaprijed,  krivo sam te protumačila

----------


## sw mama

> Ako ti znas grupu ginekologa/opsetricara koji su voljni sjesti za stol s Rodom i uspostaviti dijalog, al stvarni, istinski dijalog, bez pretencioznosti i sa zeljom da se stanje popravi za sve nas nikog sretnije od mene, a sigurna sam i ostalih Roda. Sada on ne postoji i to iskljucivo zato sto "druga strana" - oni koji kao nas konzultiraju i o kojima ovisimo da omoguce promjene - nisu voljni za stvaran dijalog koji bi imao neke konkretne rezultate, a ne samo kobajagi konzultaciju.


jel bi ti, na mjestu ginekologa koji su za svoje specijalizacije utukli desetak godina zivota sjeli za stol sa zenama koje samtraju da je neasistirani porod kod kuce sasvim u redu jer se zena moze osloniti na intuiciju, a oni su nepotrebni pri vodjenju trudnoce i poroda, cak i kad postoje babice? I to u trenutku kad u Hr ne postoji ni najmanji preduvjet da se pripremi teren za educirane primalje? Oni nisu ti koji odlucuju koliki ce dio posla biti na njima tijekom trudnoce, a koliki tijekom poroda. To odlucuje netko drugi, taj netko drugi je Ministarstvo zdravstva, a Ministarstvo se bori za odredjeni novac u proracunu od kojeg prerasporedjuje tamo gdje smatra da je potrebno. Ginekolozi nemaju zasto sjesti s vama za stol raspravljati o fakultetu primalja. O cemu bi jos mogli razgovarati? O vodjenju poroda? Ok. S koje pozicije? Njihova je pozicija takva da su godine utrosili na to da pravodobno prepoznaju xyz stvari koje u trudnoci i na porodu mogu krenuti u krivo. S te pozicije oni jesu u radjaoni. U svim drugim situacijama, oni vecinom stoje sa strane i cekaju da zena rodi, pritom ispunjavajuci komad papira. netko je gore spomenuo odgovornost- njihova je odgovornost ogromna, ako su iole normalni. To sto pravna drzava ne funkcionira kad dodje do nekog problema, to nije njihov problem, vec problem drzave (to sto, recimo, Despot jos radi u Petrovoj). Probleme i izvore treba znati prepoznati, ne samo tuci po onima koji su na prvoj liniji. Svaka odavde koja vjeruje da je njima super pregledavati zdrave trudnice po osam sati, u krivu je. Ali je zdravstveni sustav kod nas tako postavljen- a to je opet, stvar, Ministarstva i HZZO-a. 
Dotakli smo se i obiteljskih lijecnika. Ne znam gdje zivi zena koja pise kako je zadovoljna svojim obiteljskim lijecnikom, ja sigurno en bih zeljela da mi dijete pregledava lijecnica opce prakse s nesto mjeseci raznoraznih tecajeva koji su joj kod nas dali za pravo da preuzima i djecu nakon seste godine. I to ej doneseno zbog stednje, ne zbog logike da je obiteljski lijecnik bolji jer moze znati i obeteljsku anamnezu- obiteljsku anamnezu uzme svaki specijalist, ako je imalo savjestan. Svakako ne bih voljela da mi ta ista lijecnica uzima briseve ginekoloske, jer te iste briseve nije bas tako jednostavno uzeti kako se to ovdje predstavlja. A osim toga, ne sjecam se da me ginekolog nije ispitao cijelu obiteljsku anamnezu, ukljucivo i to da mi je teta imala histeroktomiju (pripada li moja teta u krug kod obiteljskog lijecnika? pa ne, zena zivi na drugom kraju Hr, zasto bi tzv. obiteljski lijecnik morao znati cjelovit njen karton?).
Da se ne zavaravamo, obiteljski je lijecnik izmisljotina Hebranka u trenutku kad se pokusavalo ustedjeti, islo se tragovima zemalja koje u svojoj praksi to zaista imaju, ali bez ikakve prave i pravilne specijalizacije. Zato taj projekt u Hr smatram teskim fijaskom i zamazivanjem ociju nama koji placamo za zdravstvo. I, naravno, oblikom ustede, kao sto je oblik ustede i lista lijekova itd. itd. 
Sve prituzbe i prigovore oko toga kako bi nesto (porod, pr.) trebao kod nas izgledati ne treba upucivati na adresu ginekologa jer nisu oni ti koji, kako se to ovdje predstavlja, ne zele ispustiti "moc" iz ruke. Oni su ti koji ispunjavaju naredbe HZZO-a i Ministarstva. Koliko ja znam, a na temelju skromnog znanja nekoga tko stanje u zdravstvu prati vec desetak godina.

----------


## sw mama

> Što se tiče Rodinog angažmana oko toga, zašto mislite da žene kod nas to žele?


da, to i mene zanima. Da je zenama toliko stalo do toga da na porodu nemaju epiduralnu, bli li se toliko njih bunilo sto epi mogu dobiti samo u nekoliko bolnica u Hr? Ili da im je toliko stalo da ne dobivaju dripove, da im se ne prokida vodenjak, da ih tako smetaju klistir i brijanje, zar ne bi vec poodavno se to izbacilo iz bolnica? Ili su sve te rodilje u Hr posve neprosvijecene, neuke?
Po meni, sve je stvar odabira. Stvar je odabira u kojoj ces bolnici radjati, kako zelis da ti porod izgleda. Sve sto zelis, potpisi. Naprave li nesto drugo, tuzi. Meni to zvuci sasvim jednostavno.

----------


## MGrubi

koliko sam ja primjetila Rode se zalažu za pravo na prirodan porod s prisustvom partnera ili osobe od povjerenja

----------


## MGrubi

> Ili da im je toliko stalo da ne dobivaju dripove, da im se ne prokida vodenjak, da ih tako smetaju klistir i brijanje, zar ne bi vec poodavno se to izbacilo iz bolnica? Ili su sve te rodilje u Hr posve neprosvijecene, neuke?
> Po meni, sve je stvar odabira. Stvar je odabira u kojoj ces bolnici radjati, kako zelis da ti porod izgleda. Sve sto zelis, potpisi. Naprave li nesto drugo, tuzi. Meni to zvuci sasvim jednostavno.


tako jednostavno ali ne ide, bilo je slučaja gdje su pod laži "obična infuzija" dali ženi drip, dgje su ženi nakon 2 carska dali drip - završilo s pucanjem maternice, rodnice..) 

 Ili su sve te rodilje u Hr posve neprosvijecene, neuke? - moš imati znanje cijelog svjeta ako te šibnu na traku rutine ne vridi ti

----------


## mamma Juanita

ono što Roda traži je* PRAVO NA IZBOR*, i za jone koje žele "voditi" trudnoći i porod na interventan način, ALI i za onu šačicu nas nebitnih koje bi, prosim lepo, voljele to na malo drukčiji, labaviji način.

zar smo stvarno tako nejasne :shock: ?

ministarstva se, koliko ja znam, a znam ponešto i od samih "insajdera", uvijek konzultiraju sa strukom.
naravno da je odgovornost i na jednima i na drugima, ali prebacivanje loptoce odgovornosti samo na ministarstvo ne stoji.

----------


## mamma Juanita

opet brzo tipkam pa tipfeleram :/ ...

----------


## Ancica

> otkud su nam trebale primalje sva ona desetljeca, a odjednom nam vise ne trebaju?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ne može li se to protumačiti možda i kao rad na boljitku zdravstvene skrbi trudnica i rodilja? 
> i u školama su "sva ona desetljeća" podučavali učitelji koji su završili partijski tečaj za opismenjavanje, pa su ih s vremenom zamijenili nastavnici, a onda i profesori. tako su i primalje zamijenili oni koji su za vođenje trudnoće i poroda obrazovaniji i stručniji. možda je paralela malo nespretna, ali mi je najbliža, trenutno se bolje ne mogu sjetiti.


Do sad nisam bila, al ovdje cu stvarno biti podrugljiva - sto smo mi Hrvati toliko napredni da smo pametniji i od svjetskih strucnjaka, svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i svih drugih razvijenih drzava?




> Što se tiče Rodinog angažmana oko toga, zašto mislite da žene kod nas to žele? Mislim, da im trudnoću i porod vode primalje.? Ja sam se recimo u trudnoći zgražavala jer je većina žena koje znam (prijateljice, kolegice, znanice, većinom žene za koje se ni u kom slučaju ne bi moglo reći da su priproste i neobrazovane) uz svog ginekologa u trudnoći išlo i na dodatna čekiranja kod privatnika, na "još jedan dodatni uzv" ili sl. Dakle tražile su dodatno mišljenje stručnjaka ginekologa. A kamoli da bi si dozvolile da ih prate primalje, naročito ne nakon obavljenog šnel kursa.
> Zašto bi po vama Hrvatska trebala slijediti baš taj model u kojem trudnoće i porode vode primalje?


Ima nas puno takvih, zato znamo da to zele. Mozda ne vecina, ali mnoge od nas to zele i smatramo da na to imamo pravo. I smatramo da bi se puno vise zena odlucilo na skrb primalje da im je to i omoguceno. Ovako te baca u depru da uopce pocnes razmisljat o tome.

A Hrvatska bi trebala slijediti taj model jer ovaj kakvog sada imamo sigurno nije dobar, a iskustva i istrazivanja su pokazala da onaj koji pruza razlicite mogucnosti dok istovremeno osigurava sigurnost zdravlja zene i djeteta, je taj koji je pozeljan. Nisu Rode izmislile primalje. 



> Još jedno pitanje - da li bi po vama primalje mogle biti i muškarci, ili bi to morale biti isključivo žene?


Po meni moze biti bilo tko, ako zna svoj posao. Ali po tradiciji (i odredenim prednostima), to su do sada bile zene.




> Nije mi jasno kako oni tako pametni (a jesu, jer ne bi bili tu di jesu)
> 			
> 		
> 
> možda je i ovakav podrugljiv i sarkastičan stav razlog ovome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zaista nije sarkastican, i da si mi cula rijeci iz usta, a ne citala napisane (i u tome je boljka sto nemamo stvarnog dijaloga - sigurna sam da bi sve sto jedni drugima pisemo ovdje zvucalo skroz drugacije da sjedimo za stolom ili u nekom dnevnom boravku i razgovaramo licem u lice), znala bi da u njima nije bilo niti trunke sarkazma. Al kako mi mozes u to vjerovat a da mi ne vidis iskrenost u licu, neznam  :Sad: 

A da nisu pokazali da su voljni za stvaran dijalog, tu nema druge osim da mi vjerujes (ili ne vjerujes) na rijec. To je cinjenica, ali ona koju poznajes tek ako si ukljucena u proces. I tu mi je zao da ti je u ovom trenutku ne mogu dokazati  :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

ako je itko bio sarkastičan u komunikaciji na razini Roda-ginekolozi, onda su to bili neki od njih.
*niti jedna Roda* nije nikada tako razgovarala s nekim ginekologom, nego uvijek s respektom i argumentirano, ALI očekujući jednako uvažavanje i argumentiranost s druge strane, a to nismo baš uvijek dobili.

ajme koliko predrasuda  :Sad:  ...

----------


## sw mama

> bilo je slučaja gdje su pod laži "obična infuzija" dali ženi drip


nikad cula za tako nesto. ako poznas neku zenu takvu, daj mi ju da ju snimim zaprilog. Dati pacijentu nesto sto zrijekom ne zeli, prekrsajno je djelo.




> dgje su ženi nakon 2 carska dali drip - završilo s pucanjem maternice, rodnice..)


gdej je ta radjala? U Pusci donjoj? Nigdje se na svijetu nakon dva carska reza vise ne ide na VBAC, mogucnost rupture maternice se povecava za puno posto. To se u porodnistvu jednostavno ne radi, ne rade ni mladi i moderni opstetricari. To je ona htjela? I, btw, ruptura maternice ocekivana je i ne bas rijetka komplikacija nakon prvog carskog reza. ja ju imala. 




> ono što Roda traži je PRAVO NA IZBOR, i za jone koje žele "voditi" trudnoći i porod na interventan način, ALI i za onu šačicu nas nebitnih koje bi, prosim lepo, voljele to na malo drukčiji, labaviji način.


ja ne shvacam gdje to nema prava na izbor? kao sto sam vec puno puta rekla, svoje zelje na papir i potpisati. Biti spremna na to da lijecnik moze odbiti voditi porod zbog prigovora savjesti. Izbor uvijek postoji, ali on za sobom povlaci i kosekvence. Odfnosno, izbor je zeznuta stvar. Nakon sto se donese odluka, s njom se treba znati i nositi, a to rijetki mogu. Kad treba potpisati da se odbija nesto (ja zanji put potpisala da odbijam hospitalizaciju petomjesecnog djeteta), nije bas ugodno pri srcu i dusi. Vi, u biti, ne zelite izbor. Vi zelite da se porodi vode na tzv. meksi nacin i da je to standard, a ne nesto sto trebate zahtijevati na licu mjesta i potpisati. U biti, odgovornos je ona koju bi na taj nacin i dalje nosio lijecnik kojega zelite natjerati da prihvati vidjenje poroda kakvo vi hocete. Ne?
U suprotnom, ne vidim problem- za svoja se prava treba znati izboriti. Potpisati ono sto se zeli i ne zeli. I snositi odgovornost za to.




> ministarstva se, koliko ja znam, a znam ponešto i od samih "insajdera", uvijek konzultiraju sa strukom. 
> naravno da je odgovornost i na jednima i na drugima, ali prebacivanje loptoce odgovornosti samo na ministarstvo ne stoji.


naivna si. Ministarstva se konzultiraju s povjerenstvima koje sastavlja HZZO od strucnjaka iz odredjenog podrucja. Koje HZZO prozove strucnjacima, a ne od onih koje delegira struka. Jasno je kolika je mogucnost malverzacije. Ili stvarno mislis da su, npr., onkolozi dopustili da se za rak zeluca dobije samo 60 dana bolovanja (po famoznom pravilniku o bolovanjima? ).

----------

> sto smo mi Hrvati toliko napredni da smo pametniji i od svjetskih strucnjaka, svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i svih drugih razvijenih drzava?


zar u svim zapadnoeuropskim državama trudnoće i porode vode primalje, samo su se pametni Hrvati dosjetili prepustiti to ginekolozima? 



> Ima nas puno takvih, zato znamo da to zele


Koliko je to puno da se isplati zbog toga otvarati studij za primalje? ne kažem da on nije potreban, samo  pitam na temelju čega misliš da je brojka velika? Ja bih se bila spremna okladiti da bi se jako puno žena koje sad smatraš pristalicama vođenja trudnoće i poroda kod primalja, u slučaju da je njihova koža u igri ipak odlučila za ginekologe. Kao što nisam baš sigurna da bi ih puno rađalo doma, uz primalje. No ne raspolažemo nikakvim brojkama, pa ne možemo ni o čemu zdravo za gotovo.
Što se tiče eventualne podrugljivosti, tvoje, vjerujem ti na riječ.
Opet ostaje činjenica  da
jel bi ti, na mjestu ginekologa koji su za svoje specijalizacije utukli desetak godina zivota sjeli za stol sa zenama koje samtraju da je neasistirani porod kod kuce sasvim u redu jer se zena moze osloniti na intuiciju, a oni su nepotrebni pri vodjenju trudnoce i poroda, cak i kad postoje babice? I to u trenutku kad u Hr ne postoji ni najmanji preduvjet da se pripremi teren za educirane primalje?

----------


## mamma Juanita

swenova mama, meni se čine naivna tvoja pitanja i nevjerica kad su neki nabrojani slučajevi u pitanju.
naša članica Poslid npr. je imala 3 CR i na SVAKOM (uključivo i 3.) su joj dali drip, a već više od 3 godine intenzivno pratim ovaj forum i svašta sam se tu do sad načitala i sigurno nije sve SF.
dopusti da i mi imamo nekakav dobar uvid jer smo u stalnom svakodnevnom kontaktu s korisnicama.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nisam ginekolog pa ne mogu govoriti u njihovo ime. 
Znam pouzdano da neki od njih citaju forum i portal. Vise nego sto vi mislite. 
Iskreno receno, da sam ja ginekolog i da sam procitala samo ovaj topik na cijelom forumu, tesko da bi pozelila izabrati Rodu kao udrugu s kojom cu suradjivati. To bi granicilo s mazohizmom.  
Da ne govorimo kako se prikazuje opstetricka struka npr bas u uvodnom dijelu Price o neasistiranom porodu koja je i bila povod ovog topika. Ta prica je objavljena na sluzbenom portalu udruge Roda, i to u obliku gdje je cijeli uvod zapravo stav prema opstetriciji kod nas, i to napisan od strane osobe koja NIKADA nije rodila u HR rodilistu. Ali unatoc tome Udruga je procijenila da se takva prica u cijelosti objavi. Znaci, to je prica a osobito je sporan njen uvodni dio koja je u skladu sa stavovima Udruge. Barem ja to tako gledam, a vjerujem i skupina ginekologa koja vas portal cita. 
I onda se cudimo sto vas ne docekuju rasirenih ruku. Uopce me to ne cudi. 
Ja ne pratim cijeli forum niti cijeli portal ali ono malo sto sam procitala mi je dovoljno da pomislim da bi svaka drugacija reakcija od strane ginekologa bila u najmanju ruku neobicna a osobito onih umjerenije struje i mladjih koji se i osobno trude da razbiju neke ustaljene postupke u nasim rodilistima i uvedu promjene u korist rodilja i beba a time i njih samih.

----------


## Ancica

> Ako ti znas grupu ginekologa/opsetricara koji su voljni sjesti za stol s Rodom i uspostaviti dijalog, al stvarni, istinski dijalog, bez pretencioznosti i sa zeljom da se stanje popravi za sve nas nikog sretnije od mene, a sigurna sam i ostalih Roda. Sada on ne postoji i to iskljucivo zato sto "druga strana" - oni koji kao nas konzultiraju i o kojima ovisimo da omoguce promjene - nisu voljni za stvaran dijalog koji bi imao neke konkretne rezultate, a ne samo kobajagi konzultaciju.
> 			
> 		
> 
> jel bi ti, na mjestu ginekologa koji su za svoje specijalizacije utukli desetak godina zivota sjeli za stol sa zenama koje samtraju da je neasistirani porod kod kuce sasvim u redu jer se zena moze osloniti na intuiciju, a oni su nepotrebni pri vodjenju trudnoce i poroda, cak i kad postoje babice? I to u trenutku kad u Hr ne postoji ni najmanji preduvjet da se pripremi teren za educirane primalje? Oni nisu ti koji odlucuju koliki ce dio posla biti na njima tijekom trudnoce, a koliki tijekom poroda. To odlucuje netko drugi, taj netko drugi je Ministarstvo zdravstva, a Ministarstvo se bori za odredjeni novac u proracunu od kojeg prerasporedjuje tamo gdje smatra da je potrebno. Ginekolozi nemaju zasto sjesti s vama za stol raspravljati o fakultetu primalja. O cemu bi jos mogli razgovarati? O vodjenju poroda? Ok. S koje pozicije? Njihova je pozicija takva da su godine utrosili na to da pravodobno prepoznaju xyz stvari koje u trudnoci i na porodu mogu krenuti u krivo. S te pozicije oni jesu u radjaoni.


Ovo je toliko uvredljivo da ne mogu dovoljno naglasiti koliko je. JA SAM TA KOJA RADA, I TO MOJE DIJETE. Ja sam ta koja je glavni subjekt ove price i kao takva imam pravo da to i zaista budem. I Roda nije grupa baba koja zeli da svi radamo doma. Da ti je uopce stalo do diskusije (a ocito je da nije kad smatras da su rodilje i majke nevazni akteri u cijelom sustavu da bi ih se sita pitalo) vrijedilo bi mi se s tobom razgovarat al ovako - dize mi se zeludac. Doslovno.

RODA je skupina roditelja u Hrvatskoj koja se zalaze za dostojanstveno roditeljstvo i djetinjstvo u Hrvatskoj - i to ne piskaranjem tu i tamo nego figurativno pisajuci krv da bi se stanje u Hrvatskoj popravilo. I nije neka grupa bezveznih frikusa koja bi natjerala sve zene da radaju ovako i onako i znala bi to da te RODA i ono sto ona cini uopce zanima. Al te izgleda ne zanima.

To sto ti pises - da kaj bi se ginekolozi i opstetricari imali s nama kaj razgovarat - nama jadnicama koje pojma nemamo nego samo nosakamo fetuse u svojim utrobama i cekamo na spasenje od visokonaucenih porodnicara - to je upravo ideja koju me fancy uvjeravala da je nerealna i neosnovana.




> U svim drugim situacijama, oni vecinom stoje sa strane i cekaju da zena rodi, pritom ispunjavajuci komad papira. netko je gore spomenuo odgovornost- njihova je odgovornost ogromna, ako su iole normalni. To sto pravna drzava ne funkcionira kad dodje do nekog problema, to nije njihov problem, vec problem drzave (to sto, recimo, Despot jos radi u Petrovoj). Probleme i izvore treba znati prepoznati, ne samo tuci po onima koji su na prvoj liniji. Svaka odavde koja vjeruje da je njima super pregledavati zdrave trudnice po osam sati, u krivu je. Ali je zdravstveni sustav kod nas tako postavljen- a to je opet, stvar, Ministarstva i HZZO-a.


A jesu li se kad pobunili? Jesu li igdje rekli da je nerazumno da svoje znanje i sposobnosti trose na pregledavanje zdravih trudnica osam sati dnevno i da bi tu skrb trebao pruzati netko drugi? Rado cemo im dat podrsku ako se odluce rasteretiti i posvetiti se onim trudnicama koje ih zaista trebaju.



> Dotakli smo se i obiteljskih lijecnika. Ne znam gdje zivi zena koja pise kako je zadovoljna svojim obiteljskim lijecnikom, ja sigurno en bih zeljela da mi dijete pregledava lijecnica opce prakse s nesto mjeseci raznoraznih tecajeva koji su joj kod nas dali za pravo da preuzima i djecu nakon seste godine. I to ej doneseno zbog stednje, ne zbog logike da je obiteljski lijecnik bolji jer moze znati i obeteljsku anamnezu- obiteljsku anamnezu uzme svaki specijalist, ako je imalo savjestan. Svakako ne bih voljela da mi ta ista lijecnica uzima briseve ginekoloske, jer te iste briseve nije bas tako jednostavno uzeti kako se to ovdje predstavlja. A osim toga, ne sjecam se da me ginekolog nije ispitao cijelu obiteljsku anamnezu, ukljucivo i to da mi je teta imala histeroktomiju (pripada li moja teta u krug kod obiteljskog lijecnika? pa ne, zena zivi na drugom kraju Hr, zasto bi tzv. obiteljski lijecnik morao znati cjelovit njen karton?).
> Da se ne zavaravamo, obiteljski je lijecnik izmisljotina Hebranka u trenutku kad se pokusavalo ustedjeti, islo se tragovima zemalja koje u svojoj praksi to zaista imaju, ali bez ikakve prave i pravilne specijalizacije. Zato taj projekt u Hr smatram teskim fijaskom i zamazivanjem ociju nama koji placamo za zdravstvo. I, naravno, oblikom ustede, kao sto je oblik ustede i lista lijekova itd. itd. 
> Sve prituzbe i prigovore oko toga kako bi nesto (porod, pr.) trebao kod nas izgledati ne treba upucivati na adresu ginekologa jer nisu oni ti koji, kako se to ovdje predstavlja, ne zele ispustiti "moc" iz ruke. Oni su ti koji ispunjavaju naredbe HZZO-a i Ministarstva. Koliko ja znam, a na temelju skromnog znanja nekoga tko stanje u zdravstvu prati vec desetak godina.


Ja sam ta zena koju spominjes na pocetku ovog citata. I moje iskustvo skrbi pod obiteljskim lijecnikom je iz Kanade i Velike Britanije. Gdje nije niti malo upitna uloga koju igra obiteljska medicina.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Znam pouzdano da neki od njih citaju forum i portal. Vise nego sto vi mislite.


opet mi jadne pojma nemamo ! :shock: 
mislim stvarno, pa šta stvarno misliš da mi to ne znamo?

----------

> sto smo mi Hrvati toliko napredni da smo pametniji i od svjetskih strucnjaka, svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i svih drugih razvijenih drzava?


zar u svim zapadnoeuropskim državama trudnoće i porode vode primalje, samo su se pametni Hrvati dosjetili prepustiti to ginekolozima? 



> Ima nas puno takvih, zato znamo da to zele


Koliko je to puno?  Na temelju čega misliš da je brojka velika? Ja bih se bila spremna okladiti da bi se jako puno žena koje sad smatraš pristalicama vođenja trudnoće i poroda kod primalja, u slučaju da je njihova koža u igri, ipak na kraju odlučile za ginekologe. Kao što nisam baš sigurna da bi ih puno rađalo doma, uz primalje. No ne raspolažemo nikakvim brojkama, pa ne možemo ni o čemu zdravo za gotovo. Isto tako znam i da puno žena koje žive u zemljama u kojem trudnoće vode primalje,  smatra to samo minimumom koji mogu dobiti besplatno i da se, primaljama unatoč u trudnoći redovito čekiraju i kod ginekologa. 
Da se ne bi krivo razumjele, ja jesam za pravo na izbor, ako netko želi roditi doma, uz educiranu primalju, ok. I jesam za to da se otvori studij za primalje, ali kad za to budu postojali preduvjeti.
Što se tiče eventualne podrugljivosti, tvoje, vjerujem ti na riječ.
Opet ostaje činjenica da s obzirom na 



> jel bi ti, na mjestu ginekologa koji su za svoje specijalizacije utukli desetak godina zivota sjeli za stol sa zenama koje samtraju da je neasistirani porod kod kuce sasvim u redu jer se zena moze osloniti na intuiciju, a oni su nepotrebni pri vodjenju trudnoce i poroda, cak i kad postoje babice? I to u trenutku kad u Hr ne postoji ni najmanji preduvjet da se pripremi teren za educirane primalje?


 uopće nije čudno da vas se tretira kako ne bi trebalo.

----------

ops, prvi post mi otišao nedovršen

----------


## mamma Juanita

i još nešto.
ne očekujemo mi od nikoga da nas dočekuje raširenih ruku, nego da razgtovara s nama argumentirano  i bez patroniziranja koje frca i iz cijelog ovog topica.
ako amo i neuke zabludjele ovce, njihove smo korisnice i moramo imati pravo na izbor kojeg je, bez obzira na svu onu naivnu umjetnost koju piše swenovs mama, ako želiš prirodno roditi u HR rodilištu jako jako teško ostvariti.

i pobogu, ono je* osobna priča* na portalu, a ne stav Udruge Roda.
pa takvih priča imamo na desetke, sa različitim viđenjima i tonom.
zato se i zovu "priče".

----------


## sw mama

> naša članica Poslid npr. je imala 3 CR i na SVAKOM (uključivo i 3.) su joj dali drip, a već više od 3 godine intenzivno pratim ovaj forum i svašta sam se tu do sad načitala i sigurno nije sve SF.


imala je tri CR? Sta znaci CR? Carski rez? Ako je carski rez, sta je dobivala drip? Nije li drip za izazivanje trudova? ne kuzim. 
I ja sam se svacega naslusala. Ono sto mi nikako nije bilo jasno, cak i kad su to bile osobne price, te zene mahom nisu zeljele tuziti bolnicu, javno izici sa svojim pricama, prigovoriti Lijecnickoj komori itd. Sve su imale nesto za reci, a nijedna nije zeljela javno. 
Odnosno, ovako. U pripravi imam dva slucaja- zenu cije je dijete zahvaljujuci silovanju na vaginalnom porodu i odbijanju carskog, zavrsilo sa cerebralnom paralizom i dijete koje je, zbog nestrucnog poroda, zavrsilo gotovo u kolicima, a pride dobilo i na neonatologiji ponesto. Obje su zene voljne pricati o tome cak i da im se ne skriva identitet, sto je u mojoj struci, uvijek moguce. TIM zenama vjerujem. Obje su tuzile bolnice. Ove sve price su mi na razini rekla- kazala. A da ne spominjem tek one kad je prijateljica od susjedine necakinje imala kcerkinu poznanicu koja je isla u prvi srednje s njenim braticem, a njena mama je imala kolegicu iz firme koja je radjala u xy bolnici i sta su joj sve napravili na porodu- bio je masakr. E tih prica sam cula zilijun.

----------


## Ancica

Evo i od mene izazov za sve ginekologe i opstetricare - citaoce ovog foruma:

Objasnite nam stavku po stavku zasto SZO Smjernice nisu primjenjive u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## mamma Juanita

sw.m., ma ne pričam ja o takvim pričama, žene na forumu uglavnom pričaju svoja osobna iskustva.
ali stvarno gubim volju kad se razgovara ovim tonom.
da CR je carski rez.
ne mogu sad naći Poslidinu priču (možda i sama ovdje napiše u kratko)

ali evo jedne koja puno govori o odnosu prema rodiljama u HR
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20328

----------


## sw mama

> To sto ti pises - da kaj bi se ginekolozi i opstetricari imali s nama kaj razgovarat - nama jadnicama koje pojma nemamo nego samo nosakamo fetuse u svojim utrobama i cekamo na spasenje od visokonaucenih porodnicara - to je upravo ideja koju me fancy uvjeravala da je nerealna i neosnovana.


gdje sam to napisala? 
Dapace, ono sto sam napisala prije nekoliko postova bilo je upravo obratno: da mi je ginekolog odbio sa mnom razgovarati na nacin na koji smatram prihvatljivim i dostojnim, promijenila bih ga. 
Ali, o cemu bi oni s vama razgovarali? O meksem pristupu porodu? O tome razgovaraju i elaboriraju an svim kongresima svijeta. Sto tebi, kao majci jednog- dva- tri djeteta daje za pravo, jesi li ti u prednosti pred njima iza kojih su godine skolovanja? na kojem to podrucju mozete ravnopravno razgovarati, ti koja pricas o sustavu medicinske skrbi iz Velike Britanije i kanade i mislis da je to moguce provesti kod nas preko noci? U toj istoj Velikoj Britaniji babice se educiraju tri godine nakon skole za medicinske sestre. Njihov je sustav tako postavljen da zene vjeruju tim istim  babicama. 
I meni se isto dize zeludac nakon rasprava o kruskama i jabukama, nakon postavljanja krivnje na one koji su vrlo malo u cijelom sustavu zaista krivi.
Da, slazem se, ima ih koji  stvarno i zaista razgovaraju s visine i poltroniziraju. Ali to nisu svi. Tko kaze da kod njih treba ici radjati?
I, ne razumijem, zasto ne napisete dopis, skupite potpise i odnesete u HZZO i u Ministarstvo i tako napravite pritisak o onome sto zelite. Jer, ako je kolicina potpisa zaista velika i vrijedna poznornosti, sumnjam da ce se netko oglusiti na njih. A i ako se oglusi, bar postoji nacin na koji se onda moze podici medijska hajka. Ovako, kad raspolazemo s odokativnim brojkama, koga bi to uopce trebalo zanimati.
I, uopce, Ancice, post ti je uvredljiv i ne razumijem zasto.
Tvoje je stanoviste ovakvo kakvo je, moje je ovakvo kakvo je. Osobno, nemam nista protiv asistiranih poroda i educiranih primalja, ali kad bih sama za sebe birala, uvijek bih izabrala svojeg lijecnika- ginekologa i porod u bolnici (mozda u kuci za porode). A sto se svega ostalog tice- drip- ne drip, prokidanje vodenjaka- ne prokidanje vodenjaka, epiduralna- neepiduralna, to smo ionako dogovarali. I u ovoj jadnoj, zaostaloj Hrvatskoj. 
I da, znam da je u puno bolnica drukcije, ali to necete promijeniti napadajuci ginekologe.

----------


## sw mama

MaHu, zasto drip kad je na carski radjala? Koja je to bolnica? I jel voljna pricati o tome i o lijecniku koji joj je to napravio?

----------


## mamma Juanita

prvo drip, a onda na kraju i carski.
a dripa nije smjelo biti ni u 2. porodu, jer je prethodni bio carski.
na 3. porodu je dijete jedva preživjelo
evo
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=rahela+drip

----------


## MGrubi

ili ovo:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...757&highlight=

----------


## sw mama

mahu, procitala sam obje price, al kasnije cu komentirati, sad nemam vremena.

----------


## sw mama

upotreba pitocina ili dripa na VBAC-u nije nuzno zabranjena, ona nesto sitno povecava rizik od rupture, ali je taj rizik gotovo zanemariv - rizik od rupture na VBAC-u iznosi izmedju 0,8 % i ide do 2%, a ovdje, uz upotrebu dripa, povecava se na pocetnih 1,1%. U pravilu, u nasim ce bolnicama izbjeci drip nakon carskog, ali to nije pravilo i nije Bozje slovo. Lijecnik koji ga je odlucio dati, pretpostavimo (u dobroj vjeri) da ga je odlucio dati jer je smatrao da treba. /osobno, meni apsolutno nitko ne bi mogao dati drip, ali to sam ja/. Prema tome, ta tvoja decidirana tvrdnja da dripa nije smjelo biti u VBAC-u, ne stoji. 
U drugom porodu, Poslid pise ovo



> Druga trudnoća bila je dosta uredna iako sam u dva navratu u prvom tromjesečju prokrvarila, a što je posljedica prethodnog carskog reza.


krvarenje u prvom tromjesjecju nema veze s bivsim carskim. Ima veze s hematomima koji se pojavljuju kad se plod i posteljica razvijaju i urastaju. Mogucnost tog krvarenja i hematoma je povecana bas zato sto jest rez od carskog, sto je logicno, ali samo krvarenje s tim nema veze. Od pojave tog krvarenja njena je trudnoca pod paskom i postaje patoloska, kod svakog normalnog ginekologa. Svi znamo sto se dogadja ako pocne prejako krvariti- uvijek postoji mogucnost da povuce dijete za sobom. zato se, u takvim slucajevima, daju hormoni i preporuca mirovanje. U trenutku kad su joj odlucili dati drip, vjerujem da je doslo do svadje u radjaoni jer i jedan i drugi lijecnik znaju za povecani rizik rupture. Ono sto zamjeram, mogli su joj to i reci, da sama odluci zeli li. S druge strane, mogla se i sama informirati unaprijed o VBAC-u. 
U trecem porodu rijetki lijecnici na ovom svijetu usudili bi se uopce krenuti na VBAC. Tu mogucnost rupture vise nije 2%, vec raste i to prilicno. Zato zamjeram ovo:




> Onda sam na Rodinom portalu pročitala priču o prirodnom porodu nakon 2 carska reza i to kod kuće.


sto je ono o cemu vec neko vrijeme trubim. Po meni, neodgovorno je stavljati takve price na portal. Ali, da ne skrenem s teme- u trecem porodu, apsolutno mi nije jasno zasto bi se davao drip, i to cu pitati svojeg ginekologa cim ga cujem. Jer, za ovo sto opisuje, to je za tuzbu bez premca. Premda, napomenut cu, tlak od 150/100 se ne smatra pretjerano visokim i nije razlog za hitni carski rez. To je razlog za monitoring. Ali, za sve ostalo, to zaista jest za tuzbu. Je li tuzila?

U drugoj prici, zena je imala rupturu maternice. Imala je peh. Vi cete to povezati s dripom, odgovor na davanje dripa u VBAC-u je gore. 
Ali, ono sto meni nije jasno, obje su dosle na svoje porode u stilu evo nas. ja kad sam isla na svoj porod (pogotovo drugi kad sam razmisljala o VBAC-u) znala sam sve sto se moze dogoditi, postotke, dileme izmedju davanja dripa i nedavanja dripa, postupke pri rupturi maternice itd. itd. 
mene su dobro pregledali na dan kad smo zadnji put razgovarali o VBAC-u. Izmjerena mi je debljina oziljka od proslog carskog i receno mi je da je oziljak pretanak i da je mogucnost rupture umjesto 2%, po nekim autorima, cak i 16%. Jos uvijek se cekalo hocu li pokusati ili ne, cekalo se da JA odlucim, ne oni. Oni su, pregledavajuci me, odgovorno znali u sto idu zajedno sa mnom. Bila sam upozorena da, ako idem na VBAC, da ce monitoring biti strozi, da cu biti na ctg-u vise, gotovo svo vrijeme, da ce se epiduralna dati pred kraj, ne kako bi se inace mogla, da ce, nakon poroda, provjeravati vitalne znakove kako bi vidjeli je li ruptura bila, pa cu stoga dulje lezati u radjaoni, receno mi je da je pri drugom carskom manja sansa od infekcije uterusa nego nakon VBAC-a itd. itd. Ja sam, pritom, izrekla svoje zelje. Ukljucivo i tu da ne zelim drip. raspravljali smo o tome i slozili su se. 
Na zalost, ili na srecu, drugi sam dan zavrsila na hitnom carskom zbog podivljalog tlaka, a i pri tom drugom carskom doslo je do rupture maternice na starom rezu (da, da, i to se dogadja), i mogu samo misliti kako bi rupturirala na VBAC-u. Medjutim, i to je ocekivna komplikacija, ne cesta, ali je ocekivana i imala sam odlicne ginekologe u sali. 
Hocu reci, lijecnici koji idu na porodima znaju sto se sve moze dogoditi, ukljucivo i rupture koje nisu tako rijetke kako se misli i nisu nuzno samo nakon carskih rezova u VBAC-u. Ali, da ne raspredamo sada o pojedinim pricama, zanima me sto se zeli tim pricama dokazati?
To da svugdje ima kukolja u zitu, poznato je, i ne ocekujem od svih lijecnika porodnicara da znaju sve i da prate sve sto se zbiva u opstetriji. zato si sama biram ginekologa koji mi prati trudnocu i nadam se da se osvanuti dan da si sama biram i porodnicara (kao sto kod nas nece iz nekih drugih razloga). U medjuvremenu, cinim ono sto mogu- imam zelje, raspravljam o njima s porodnicarima i svi smo sretni i zadovoljni. ako nismo svi, za sebe cu se pobrinuti potpisima, pa cu biti ja. 
Pacijent, pa tako i rodilja, ima puno pravo informiranosti o svom stanju. ne razumijem zasto ne pitate ono sto vas zanima u oprdinaciji i na licu mjesta. zasto slucajeve u kojima lijecnik sam odlucuje, bez pitanja rodilje, ne prijavljujete Lijecnickoj komori?
Mislim da smo jako odmakli od teme- komentiranja teksta o neasistiranom porodu s portala. Nisam vise u Rodama, pa nije moje da sugeriram bilo sto, ali nekako mi se najlogicnijim putem cini da se lijecnici poimence prozivaju za odnose prema pacijenticama. A ne da se na sve saspe drvlje i kamenje, da se pocne silovati po tome da trebaju biti /samo/ babice itd. itd. U obje price koje ste mi stavile na link, nijedna zena ne bi mogla vani radjati samo uz babicu upravo zbog povecanog rizika poslije carskog, prema tome...

----------


## Ancica

> To sto ti pises - da kaj bi se ginekolozi i opstetricari imali s nama kaj razgovarat - nama jadnicama koje pojma nemamo nego samo nosakamo fetuse u svojim utrobama i cekamo na spasenje od visokonaucenih porodnicara - to je upravo ideja koju me fancy uvjeravala da je nerealna i neosnovana. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> gdje sam to napisala? 
> Dapace, ono sto sam napisala prije nekoliko postova bilo je upravo obratno: da mi je ginekolog odbio sa mnom razgovarati na nacin na koji smatram prihvatljivim i dostojnim, promijenila bih ga.


Di? Na porodu? U periodu od trideset sekundi izmedu trudova (ako i toliko imas)? Haha.



> Ali, o cemu bi oni s vama razgovarali? O meksem pristupu porodu? O tome razgovaraju i elaboriraju an svim kongresima svijeta.


I kako to da ih se mora moljakat da to provode ovdje?



> Sto tebi, kao majci jednog- dva- tri djeteta daje za pravo, jesi li ti u prednosti pred njima iza kojih su godine skolovanja?


Jesam, jer sam ja ta koja radam dijete. Moje tijelo, moj porod, moj izbor. Ja to tijelo nosim sa sobom puno dulje nego su oni bili u kontaktu s njim. Ja sam s mojim djetetom u meni provela puno vise vremena nego oni. Ja sam ta koja ga radam, ne oni. To sto oni znaju opcenito sto napraviti kada nesto pode krivo ne znaci da ista znaju bas o mojem tijelu, mojem djetetu, mojim potrebama, mojim mogucnostima. 



> na kojem to podrucju mozete ravnopravno razgovarati,


Imas pravo, ne mozemo ravnopravno razgovarati. Ginekolog koji nije u mojem tijelu dok ja prolazim kroz porod, koji ne osjeca sve sto ja osjecam i tocno onako kako ja osjecam nije mi ravnopravan. U tom trenutku ja puno vise znam od njega. Kad nesto pode krivo, ravnoteza se prebacuje. Al do tada, I am the one on higher ground.




> ti koja pricas o sustavu medicinske skrbi iz Velike Britanije i kanade i mislis da je to moguce provesti kod nas preko noci?


Ne mislim.



> I meni se isto dize zeludac nakon rasprava o kruskama i jabukama, nakon postavljanja krivnje na one koji su vrlo malo u cijelom sustavu zaista krivi.


Da ne nagadam, koje krivnje i koji su ti koji su zaista vrlo malo krivi?



> Da, slazem se, ima ih koji  stvarno i zaista razgovaraju s visine i poltroniziraju. Ali to nisu svi.


Slazemo se.



> I, ne razumijem, zasto ne napisete dopis, skupite potpise i odnesete u HZZO i u Ministarstvo i tako napravite pritisak o onome sto zelite.


Pozivam te da pogledas kroz Kronologiju Rodinih aktivnosti na Rodinom portalu pa da mi kazes koji jos dopis bismo trebali napisati, uz one sve napisane i poslane.



> Jer, ako je kolicina potpisa zaista velika i vrijedna poznornosti, sumnjam da ce se netko oglusiti na njih.


Rodina peticija Moj porod, moje tijelo, moj izbor jos 2003. g. skupila je u vrlo kratkom periodu osam tisuca potpisa (vise detalja mozes naci na portalu). Uskomesalo se u medicinskim krugovima, Roda (i valjda svih tih osam tisuca potpisnika) prozvana s jedne strane grupom nerazumnih baba, al s druge strane ipak glasom rodilja, trudnica i majki koje zahtijevaju promjene. Pa su slijedile tribine, sastanci, cak i suradnja s ginekolozima i opstetricarima na sastavljanju plana poroda koji bi omogucio svakoj trudnici da se informira, razmisli, pripremi i izjasni o svojim zeljama i potrebama tijekom porodaja. Grupa (koja se sastojala od celnih ljudi u ove dvije struke) plus Roda donijela je zajednicki konacni dokument i on sad vec godinama stoji i skuplja prasinu.
A do promjena kojih je doslo je iskljucivo zato sto su rodilje, educirane, informirane i samopouzdane zahtijevale humanizirani tretman. Ne zato sto je medicinsko osoblje samovoljno odlucili promijeniti svoj pristup. On se ne dijeli sakom i kapom, ti se za njega moras boriti.  A sad ti meni reci da je zaista humano da se za to moras boriti u izuzetno emotivno ranjivom stanju u kojem se nalazis tijekom poroda? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj se ne daje klizma? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne brije? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se pusti da hoda? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj puste partnera u predradaonu ili radaonu? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne reze? Zasto zena mora traziti da se okoristi loptom, stolcicem, klekne na pod? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne tjera u lezeci polozaj? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj se ne prokida vodenjak, ne daje drip? Zasto mora traziti da joj se dijete da nakon poroda? Zasto mora traziti da joj se dijete ne oduzima? Zasto mora traziti da se dijete ne nadohranjuje?Zasto ona mora sve to traziti ako ginekolozi i opsetricari, oboruzani najnovijim saznanjima i razmjenama iskustava i svjetskih smjernica znaju da je u stvari sve ovo sto zena kod nas mora traziti (i usput cesto odslusati bukvicu o nerazumnosti njenih zahtjeva) ono sto bi trebalo biti normala.



> A i ako se oglusi, bar postoji nacin na koji se onda moze podici medijska hajka.


Ja sam mislila da si ti protiv bilo kakve hajke.



> Ovako, kad raspolazemo s odokativnim brojkama, koga bi to uopce trebalo zanimati.


Ocito nas zanima kad trosimo ovoliko vrijeme na raspravu.



> Tvoje je stanoviste ovakvo kakvo je, moje je ovakvo kakvo je. Osobno, nemam nista protiv asistiranih poroda i educiranih primalja, ali kad bih sama za sebe birala, uvijek bih izabrala svojeg lijecnika- ginekologa i porod u bolnici (mozda u kuci za porode). A sto se svega ostalog tice- drip- ne drip, prokidanje vodenjaka- ne prokidanje vodenjaka, epiduralna- neepiduralna, to smo ionako dogovarali. I u ovoj jadnoj, zaostaloj Hrvatskoj. 
> I da, znam da je u puno bolnica drukcije, ali to necete promijeniti napadajuci ginekologe.


Vjeruj nam, nije nam nikakav gust ikoga napadati.  Al ako su nase izjave tipa "U krivu ste" napadanje, onda s tim moramo, i zivjet cemo.

----------


## sw mama

> Di? Na porodu? U periodu od trideset sekundi izmedu trudova (ako i toliko imas)? Haha.


prvo, neces mi valjda reci da su ti trudovi odmah na 30 sekundi cim si usla u radjaonu? Drugo, stvari koje zelis na porodu raspravljaju se s ginekologom koji ti vodi trudnocu, a potom i s onim u bolnici kod kojeg si dosla na pregled pred porod. Potpisuju se i stavljaju pred nos onome tko je dezuran u radjaoni.




> I kako to da ih se mora moljakat da to provode ovdje?


Ako o tome diskutiraju na kongresima, ne znaci da su pristase takvih poroda. 




> Jesam, jer sam ja ta koja radam dijete. Moje tijelo, moj porod, moj izbor. Ja to tijelo nosim sa sobom puno dulje nego su oni bili u kontaktu s njim. Ja sam s mojim djetetom u meni provela puno vise vremena nego oni. Ja sam ta koja ga radam, ne oni. To sto oni znaju opcenito sto napraviti kada nesto pode krivo ne znaci da ista znaju bas o mojem tijelu, mojem djetetu, mojim potrebama, mojim mogucnostima.


pa o tome i govorim. To jest tvoj izbor. Potpisi ga. 




> ne mozemo ravnopravno razgovarati. Ginekolog koji nije u mojem tijelu dok ja prolazim kroz porod, koji ne osjeca sve sto ja osjecam i tocno onako kako ja osjecam nije mi ravnopravan. U tom trenutku ja puno vise znam od njega. Kad nesto pode krivo, ravnoteza se prebacuje. Al do tada, I am the one on higher ground.


gle, razumij kako oni razmisljaju- oni razmisljaju o svim stvarima koje mogu krenuti prema zlu. A odgovornost je njihova i njih ce se razapeti po naslovnicama ako se tebi ili djetetu nesto dogodi. zato ce uciniti ono sto smatraju da trebaju kako se to ne bi dogodilo.





> Da ne nagadam, koje krivnje i koji su ti koji su zaista vrlo malo krivi?


necu ponavljat cijeli post. Ginekolozi u Hr su zaista vrlo malo krivi za postavljeni zdravstveni sustav u kojemu nema primalja i u kojemu se trudnoce vode kod njih, u kojemu postoji pravilnik o porodu propisan od HZZO-a itd. itd.




> Pozivam te da pogledas kroz Kronologiju Rodinih aktivnosti na Rodinom portalu pa da mi kazes koji jos dopis bismo trebali napisati, uz one sve napisane i poslane.


kad nadjem vremena. 




> Rodina peticija Moj porod, moje tijelo, moj izbor jos 2003. g. skupila je u vrlo kratkom periodu osam tisuca potpisa (vise detalja mozes naci na portalu). Uskomesalo se u medicinskim krugovima, Roda (i valjda svih tih osam tisuca potpisnika) prozvana s jedne strane grupom nerazumnih baba, al s druge strane ipak glasom rodilja, trudnica i majki koje zahtijevaju promjene. Pa su slijedile tribine, sastanci, cak i suradnja s ginekolozima i opstetricarima na sastavljanju plana poroda koji bi omogucio svakoj trudnici da se informira, razmisli, pripremi i izjasni o svojim zeljama i potrebama tijekom porodaja. Grupa (koja se sastojala od celnih ljudi u ove dvije struke) plus Roda donijela je zajednicki konacni dokument i on sad vec godinama stoji i skuplja prasinu.


koje je objasnjenje zasto skuplja prasinu? 




> A sad ti meni reci da je zaista humano da se za to moras boriti u izuzetno emotivno ranjivom stanju u kojem se nalazis tijekom poroda? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj se ne daje klizma? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne brije? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se pusti da hoda? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj puste partnera u predradaonu ili radaonu? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne reze? Zasto zena mora traziti da se okoristi loptom, stolcicem, klekne na pod? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne tjera u lezeci polozaj? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj se ne prokida vodenjak, ne daje drip? Zasto mora traziti da joj se dijete da nakon poroda? Zasto mora traziti da joj se dijete ne oduzima?


objasnjenje je vrlo jednostavno i nece ti se svidjeti. Postoji standard u RH i drzi se tog standarda. vecini zena, na kraju balade, mozda je posve svejedno hoce li biti obrijane ili isklistirane. Dok ta vecina na porodima ne bude pocela zahtijevati izrijekom nesto, to se nesto nece dogoditi. Ova manjina koja to vec sad zahtijeva na to ima puno pravo prema svom zakonima i pravilnicima. Na svako od tih pitanja mogao bi se dati poseban odgovor jer neka od njih su stvarno nerealna, poput zasto nema lopte ili hoklice- nema mjesta za radjanje, zar ne vidis na sto nam lice bolnice? Itd. I po cijem shvacanju je sve nabrojano normala? Struka se i danas jos raspravlja o svemu tome, ne kod nas, vec i u svijetu.




> Ja sam mislila da si ti protiv bilo kakve hajke.


ja sam novinarka. na temelju cega mislis da sam protiv hajki ako su opravdane?




> Vjeruj nam, nije nam nikakav gust ikoga napadati. Al ako su nase izjave tipa "U krivu ste" napadanje, onda s tim moramo, i zivjet cemo.


napadate krive. Dopusti da ti prenesem dio iskustva: prvo se senzibilizira javnost za problem, pokaze se prstom tko je kriv, a u ovom slucaju tu su HZZO i Ministarstvo, izabere se vrijeme (idealno je sad, predizborna je godina), nadje politicar koji ce poduprijeti zahtjev i krene. Sve dok ste problem postavili tako da treba drvljem i kamenjem po ginekolozima, svima se u politici (koja tu jedina moze nesto promijeniti) zivo fucka. Kad se njiam pocnu tresti stolice i vide da odredjeno pitanje odnosi i donosi glasacke listioce, pjesma se mijenja. U ovom trenutku, roditelji su u Hr koristeni iskljucivo kao instrument u politickim previranjima i skupljanjima bodova- njima se obecaju brda i doline prije izbora, nakon toga, sve padne u vodu. Odgovornost, nula bodova. Podsjetitwe javnost na to to je obecano. (senzibilizacija javnosti). prokazite i urlajte o zastarjelom pravilniku o porodima. Pokazite koliko bolnice gube na porodima jer im HZZO placa minimum minimuma po porodu, vicite imena lijecnika koji su u bolnicama bili neljudi, dajte imena rodilja koje su dozivljavale svakakve svinjarije itd. Uzmite politicarku, recimo, Milanku Opacic koja ce stati na vasu stranu i skupljati bodove za sebe, a usput promovirati ideju koju zelite. nadjite barem nekolicinu ginekologa koji ce potvrditi vase rijeci. I voila. Valjda ce se nesto promijeniti.

----------


## Ancica

Sad mi je jasno otkud opravdavanje prepotencije.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Citat: 
> A sad ti meni reci da je zaista humano da se za to moras boriti u izuzetno emotivno ranjivom stanju u kojem se nalazis tijekom poroda? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj se ne daje klizma? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne brije? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se pusti da hoda? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj puste partnera u predradaonu ili radaonu? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne reze? Zasto zena mora traziti da se okoristi loptom, stolcicem, klekne na pod? Zasto zena mora traziti da je se ne tjera u lezeci polozaj? Zasto zena mora traziti da joj se ne prokida vodenjak, ne daje drip? Zasto mora traziti da joj se dijete da nakon poroda? Zasto mora traziti da joj se dijete ne oduzima?  
> 
> objasnjenje je vrlo jednostavno i nece ti se svidjeti. Postoji standard u RH i drzi se tog standarda. vecini zena, na kraju balade, mozda je posve svejedno hoce li biti obrijane ili isklistirane. *Dok ta vecina na porodima ne bude pocela zahtijevati izrijekom nesto, to se nesto nece dogoditi*. Ova manjina koja to vec sad zahtijeva na to ima puno pravo prema svom zakonima i pravilnicima. Na svako od tih pitanja mogao bi se dati poseban odgovor jer neka od njih su stvarno nerealna, poput zasto nema lopte ili hoklice- nema mjesta za radjanje, zar ne vidis na sto nam lice bolnice? Itd. I po cijem shvacanju je sve nabrojano normala? *Struka se i danas jos raspravlja o svemu tome, ne kod nas, vec i u svijetu.*


u svijetu se promijene nisu dogodile tako da je vecina zena pocela nesto drugo zahtijevati. Dogodile su se tako da je MALA grupa nesto zahtijevala.


O brijanju i klistiru se struka vise ne raspravlja u vecini liberalnih demokracija.
O mogucnosti slobode izbora se isto vise ne raspravlja (sto uostalom nije stvar medicinske struke), u vecini liberalnih demokracija.
O vaznosti djelovanja raznih interesnih grupa i grupa pritisaka se isto vise ne raspravlja u vecini liberalnih demokracija. 
Svatko zagovara svoje, pa tko hoce, neka slusa, tko hoce neka se pridruzuje; tko nece, neka ne slusa, tko nece, neka se ne pridruzuje. 
Konstruktivna rasprava je uvijek dobrodosla, osobito ako su mediji dostupni u podjednakoj mjeri suprotnim stranama.


Egzistencijalno-moralne dekonstrukcije (i padanje glava; molim, shvatiti u ovom kontekstu metaforicki) su oznake totalitarizama. 


O moci i autonomiji u podrucju radjanja, preporucujem:

Robbie Davis-Floys: Birth as and American Rite of Passage
Nadine Pilley Edwards: Birthing Autonomy
Sheila Kitziner: The Politics of Birth

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

sw mama kaže:


> Ali, o cemu bi oni s vama razgovarali? O meksem pristupu porodu? O tome razgovaraju i elaboriraju an svim kongresima svijeta. Sto tebi, kao majci jednog- dva- tri djeteta daje za pravo, jesi li ti u prednosti pred njima iza kojih su godine skolovanja?


ovo je svemirski smiješno.   :Laughing: 
podsjetilo me to opet na ono predavanje u makronovi. veli "mačka": liječnik će vam u bolnici reći koji položaj ćete zauzeti tijekom trudova. ako vam, recimo, kaže da morate ležati na boku, on točno zna zašto.
pa ne može on vama objašnjavati zašto morate ležati na lijevom boku, on je to studirao deset godina! 
sw mama i fancy usisavač, kaj vas netko plaća da provodite sate i sate piskarajući na ovom topicu i doslovno ga zagušujući svojim tekstovima ne bi li educirali nas ostale neuke sudionike foruma?
tolko ste se ufurale ko da vam je to životna misija.
svi drugi će vjerojatno polako odustati, pa ćete vas dvije onda lijepo nastaviti same jedna drugoj odobravati i tapšati se po ramenu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> liječnik će vam u bolnici reći koji položaj ćete zauzeti tijekom trudova. ako vam, recimo, kaže da morate ležati na boku, on točno zna zašto. 
> pa ne može on vama objašnjavati zašto morate ležati na lijevom boku, on je to studirao deset godina!


  :Laughing:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Draga Puhice, ovo je mjesto gdje se komentiraju tekstovi s portala. 
Ako ti se citaju tudji komentari, citas ih. Ako msilis da imas stogod za napisati pises. I sve pet. A to koliko drugome vremena treba za poduzi post, nemoj suditi po sebi. Ne beri brigu za moje vrijeme: brzo mislim, brzo pisem (doduse uz tipfelere)   :Smile:   a ako uz to puno kvotam (sto je na ovom topiku ponekad neophodno) onda sam i brza no sto mislis.   :Wink:  
A da i ti stogod napises, ove besmislene upadice o meni i swmami ti se bas i nisu neki komentar. Vjerujem da mozes bolje. 


Ako ignoriram puhicine upadice, sva ostala diskusija je sasvim o.k. i gust mi je pisati na ovom topiku.

----------


## mamma Juanita

mene iscrpilo, kao finalnu poruku swenovoj mami na ovom topicu, a u nedostatku inspiracije za još koje svoje slovo, potpisujem ovo:



> *O mogucnosti slobode izbora se isto vise ne raspravlja (sto uostalom nije stvar medicinske struke), u vecini liberalnih demokracija. 
> 
> O vaznosti djelovanja raznih interesnih grupa i grupa pritisaka se isto vise ne raspravlja u vecini liberalnih demokracija. 
> 
> Svatko zagovara svoje, pa tko hoce, neka slusa, tko hoce neka se pridruzuje; tko nece, neka ne slusa, tko nece, neka se ne pridruzuje. 
> 
> Konstruktivna rasprava je uvijek dobrodosla, osobito ako su mediji dostupni u podjednakoj mjeri suprotnim stranama. 
> 
> 
> Egzistencijalno-moralne dekonstrukcije (i padanje glava; molim, shvatiti u ovom kontekstu metaforicki) su oznake totalitarizama.*

----------


## mamma Juanita

i pitanje za sw.m. (i nije sarkastično, zaista pitam): ako imaš toliko puno primjedbi i neslaganja na Rodin rad, zašto ne osnuješ neku drugu udrugu, više po tvom ukusu?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

fancy usisavač, ja berem brigu, a ti tareš lan - obje smo poljoprivrednice.
 :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

ajmo ne osobno...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> napadate krive. Dopusti da ti prenesem dio iskustva: prvo se senzibilizira javnost za problem, pokaze se prstom tko je kriv, a u ovom slucaju tu su HZZO i Ministarstvo, izabere se vrijeme (idealno je sad, predizborna je godina), nadje politicar koji ce poduprijeti zahtjev i krene. Sve dok ste problem postavili tako da treba drvljem i kamenjem po ginekolozima, svima se u politici (koja tu jedina moze nesto promijeniti) zivo fucka. Kad se njiam pocnu tresti stolice i vide da odredjeno pitanje odnosi i donosi glasacke listioce, pjesma se mijenja. U ovom trenutku, roditelji su u Hr koristeni iskljucivo kao instrument u politickim previranjima i skupljanjima bodova- njima se obecaju brda i doline prije izbora, nakon toga, sve padne u vodu. Odgovornost, nula bodova. Podsjetitwe javnost na to to je obecano. (senzibilizacija javnosti). prokazite i urlajte o zastarjelom pravilniku o porodima. Pokazite koliko bolnice gube na porodima jer im HZZO placa minimum minimuma po porodu, vicite imena lijecnika koji su u bolnicama bili neljudi, dajte imena rodilja koje su dozivljavale svakakve svinjarije itd. Uzmite politicarku, recimo, Milanku Opacic koja ce stati na vasu stranu i skupljati bodove za sebe, a usput promovirati ideju koju zelite. nadjite barem nekolicinu ginekologa koji ce potvrditi vase rijeci. I voila. Valjda ce se nesto promijeniti.


s ovim se ipak moram složiti. konačno nešto konstruktivno, sw mama.

----------


## Ancica

Ma kakvi politicari? Moze drzava donijeti zakon, regulacije, al praksa i smjernice se slazu i provode u struci, u rodilistima. Ovo o cem mi govorimo, osim zakonske procedure uspostavljanja visokog obrazovanja za primalje i ozakonjivanje samostalnog djelovanja, politicari ne mogu mijenjati niti imati ikakvog stvarnog utjecaja. I ako zivimo u demokraciji onda posao prosjecnog opsetricara ili ginekologa i nacin na kojeg ga on obavlja ne ovisi niti o jednom politicaru niti politickoj vlasti. On ovisi o struci. Politicari mogu od pomoci u glavaniziranju javnog mnijenja al ne mogu narediti opstetricaru da radi svoj posao ovako ili onako. To mu moze samo struka.

sw mama, ocito je da pojma nemas o cem govoris, bar ne u ovom podrucju.

----------


## VedranaV

> Ma kakvi politicari? Moze drzava donijeti zakon, regulacije, al praksa i smjernice se slazu i provode u struci, u rodilistima. Ovo o cem mi govorimo, osim zakonske procedure uspostavljanja visokog obrazovanja za primalje i ozakonjivanje samostalnog djelovanja, politicari ne mogu mijenjati niti imati ikakvog stvarnog utjecaja. I ako zivimo u demokraciji onda posao prosjecnog opsetricara ili ginekologa i nacin na kojeg ga on obavlja ne ovisi niti o jednom politicaru niti politickoj vlasti. On ovisi o struci. Politicari mogu od pomoci u glavaniziranju javnog mnijenja al ne mogu narediti opstetricaru da radi svoj posao ovako ili onako. To mu moze samo struka.


Zbog toga su u Ministarstvu zdravstva, kad god smo im pričali o postupcima u porodu, stalno mantrali da je prava adresa Hrvatsko društvo za perinatalnu medicinu. Međutim, na toj adresi ništa od dijaloga.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> ajmo ne osobno...


 bila je to samo igra riječi... bez loših namjera...

ili možda blag način da se izrazi moj dojam da neki gosti stalno ponavljaju jedno te isto, postavljaju ista retorička pitanja, a kad im se odgovori jednom, dva put, deset puta, ne prihvaćaju nikakve argumente, nego i dalje mantraju jedno te isto, dok valjda, drugima ne dosadi pa njihova ostane zadnja i konačna. očito su itekako svjesni da je internet javni medij, pa preko ovog foruma vrše nekakvu svoju propagandu.
koliko god možda osjećam i osobne simpatije prema šarmu i duhovitosti istih, mislim da bi pravi iskreni dijalog podrazumijevao da se bar pokuša razmisliti o gledištima druge strane, a ne kretati na ovaj forum samo da bi se dokazivalo da su, recimo, zahtjevi udruge nerealni, smiješni, nepotrebni (jer većina navodno ne želi promjene u porodiljstvu), uz puno klimavih argumenata i izvrtanja činjenica, a sve zapakirano u nekakav ton tolerancije i dijaloga.
ja sam sasvim slučajno naletjela u ovu cijelu priču i oglasila sam se u trenutku kada se počelo, na krajne neciviliziran način, doslovce pljuvati po petri blagojević, proglašavati je se psihički labilnom osobom i slično. ne poznajem ju, ali mislim da ju nitko nema pravo na tako vulgaran način javno osuđivati, samo zato što je iznijela svoju osobnu, intimnu priču u sasvim bezazlenoj želji da, valjda, podijeli svoje prekrasno iskustvo s drugima.

ne želim nikog povrijediti, i ako je stvarni motiv ljubav prema intelektualnoj gimnastici u kombinaciji s viškom slobodnog vremena, unaprijed se ispričavam, premda stoji činjenica da je topik doslovce preplavljen količinom napisa koji, na koncu konca, ipak promoviraju interventni pristup porodu i negiraju svaku mogućnost da se nešto može - bar u doglednoj budućnosti - promijeniti.

još jednom pohvala za zadnji napis sw mame, iskreno napisan i vrlo instruktivan.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

mislim da bi političari ipak mogli pomoći, i u tome da se otvori studij za primalje, i u promicanju prava rodilja, i u sprečavanju korupcije u zdravstvu. nije to tako loša ideja. ako netko od njih javno istupi i počne govoriti o tim problemima, to bi i te kako moglo senzibilizirati javno mnijenje, pa i povećati kritičnu masu rodilja koje zahtijevaju bolji tretman. ni medicinarima ne bi baš bilo posve svejedno. svako javno djelovanje i istupanje političara u medijima itekako se čuje.
što se tiče medija, svaki napis i svaki prilog o ovoj tematici može biti itekako koristan u senzibilizaciji javnog mnijenja.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Ovo o cem mi govorimo, osim zakonske procedure uspostavljanja visokog obrazovanja za primalje i ozakonjivanje samostalnog djelovanja, politicari ne mogu mijenjati niti imati ikakvog stvarnog utjecaja.


ančica, pa ovo je već jako puno. kad bi se to postiglo, već bi bili na konju. kad bi postojale samostalne babice i kad bi kućni porodi bili mogući, to bi također djelovalo i na razmišljanje bolničkih liječnika kao, recimo to tako, jedna vrsta zdrave konkurencije. naravno da treba djelovati i na tom polju i to putem pritiska javnosti i educiranja rodilja, ali od njih samih promjena sigurno neće stići, osim sporadično.

----------


## MGrubi

kako da političari spriječe korupciju u zdravstvu kad su prvi oni korumpirani?!

u ovoj "pravnoj" državi jedino medijska hajka daje rezultate

----------


## sw mama

> Sad mi je jasno otkud opravdavanje prepotencije


sto je autorica ove velebne misli zeljela reci?

----------


## Poslid

> naša članica Poslid npr. je imala 3 CR i na SVAKOM (uključivo i 3.) su joj dali drip, a već više od 3 godine intenzivno pratim ovaj forum i svašta sam se tu do sad načitala i sigurno nije sve SF.
> 			
> 		
> 
> imala je tri CR? Sta znaci CR? Carski rez? Ako je carski rez, sta je dobivala drip? Nije li drip za izazivanje trudova? ne kuzim. 
> I ja sam se svacega naslusala. Ono sto mi nikako nije bilo jasno, cak i kad su to bile osobne price, te zene mahom nisu zeljele tuziti bolnicu, javno izici sa svojim pricama, prigovoriti Lijecnickoj komori itd. Sve su imale nesto za reci, a nijedna nije zeljela javno. 
> Odnosno, ovako. U pripravi imam dva slucaja- zenu cije je dijete zahvaljujuci silovanju na vaginalnom porodu i odbijanju carskog, zavrsilo sa cerebralnom paralizom i dijete koje je, zbog nestrucnog poroda, zavrsilo gotovo u kolicima, a pride dobilo i na neonatologiji ponesto. Obje su zene voljne pricati o tome cak i da im se ne skriva identitet, sto je u mojoj struci, uvijek moguce. TIM zenama vjerujem. Obje su tuzile bolnice. Ove sve price su mi na razini rekla- kazala. A da ne spominjem tek one kad je prijateljica od susjedine necakinje imala kcerkinu poznanicu koja je isla u prvi srednje s njenim braticem, a njena mama je imala kolegicu iz firme koja je radjala u xy bolnici i sta su joj sve napravili na porodu- bio je masakr. E tih prica sam cula zilijun.


Ovo je vrlo bezobrazno od tebe.

Da, imala sam 3 carska reza. Prvi porod je počeo puknućem vodenjaka, ali trudova nije bilo, nakon čekanja od 9 sati (ali u ležćem nepomičnom položaju s ctg-om, uplašena i sama - naravno da se trudovi nisu pojavili) napravljen je carski rez. Drugi porod je bio induciran jer su htjeli pokušati s vaginalnim porodom, ali su se u međuvremenu lječnici posvađali i onaj koji me inducirao je napustio bolnicu, a drugi kioji me preuzeo me držao na dripu 18 sati. Na kraju je u pola noći izvršen carski rez. Dijete je na sreću bilo dobro. Pa smo sve lijepo zaboravili.
Treći porod je trebao biti carski rez "na hladno", ali je doktor prvo zavlačio operaciju, (sumnjam koji je razlog, ali ga ne mogu dokazati) a zna se da se takav zahvat radi odmah nakon navršenih 38 tjedana da ne bi počeli prirodni trudovi koji su u toakvom slučaju vrlo opasni. Nakon što se ipak odlučio primiti me u bolnicu sa navršenih 40 tjedana, i to zato jer sam imala povišen tlak, nije se odlučio za operaciju odmah, što je prema kliničkoj slici trebao učiniti, nego me ostavio za jutro (jer mu je btw. bio kraj smjene). Do jutra je tlak divljao i na kraju se rodilo dijete koje je bilo klinički mrtvo, oživljavano, koje je aspiriralo mekonij. Međutim to dijete se usprkos svim prognozama uspjelo oporaviti i danas je 2,5 godišnja princeza. 
Nakon toga ja i MM smo poslali ravnatelju bolnice i šefu ginekologije (a koji je sve to i zakuhao) pismo reakcije. Pozvani smo na razgovor na kojem nam se prijetilo advokatima, mahalo bolničkim listama pred nosom itd. Da sam pronašla barem jednog ginekologa koji bi za mene svjedočio na sudu, vjeruj mi da bih tužila. Ovako, nisam imala snage boriti se s vjetrenjačama a imala sam i bolesno dijete koje me itekako trebalo i još dvoje koji su isto (kakvog li iznenađenja) vrlo krhkog zdravlja, astmatičari i alergičari.

----------


## Poslid

Sad sam tek vidjela da je link na moju priču već stavljen.

----------


## Poslid

> Ali, ono sto meni nije jasno, obje su dosle na svoje porode u stilu evo nas. ja kad sam isla na svoj porod (pogotovo drugi kad sam razmisljala o VBAC-u) znala sam sve sto se moze dogoditi, postotke, dileme izmedju davanja dripa i nedavanja dripa, postupke pri rupturi maternice itd. itd. 
> mene su dobro pregledali na dan kad smo zadnji put razgovarali o VBAC-u. Izmjerena mi je debljina oziljka od proslog carskog i receno mi je da je oziljak pretanak i da je mogucnost rupture umjesto 2%, po nekim autorima, cak i 16%. Jos uvijek se cekalo hocu li pokusati ili ne, cekalo se da JA odlucim, ne oni. ..


I to je ono o čemo pričamo. Žena mora imati mogućnost birati i odlučivati o sebi i svome tijelu, ali to ne može biti ako joj se pristupa kao objektu, a ne aktivnom subjektu.
Osim toga, ovakve i sve ostale priče s poroda, pobuđuju u ženama svijest o tome da postoji i drugi način, da postoji potereba za informiranjem, da postoji potreba da se žena zauzme za sebe. Jer tako dugo dok se žene same ne budu informirale o svojim porodima i ne budu zauzimale za sebe, svoje dijete i na neki način, prisiljavale liječnike da ih se uvažava i sluša, ništa se neće promijeniti.

----------


## sw mama

Poslid, drago mi je da je sve zavrsilo dobro, ali cinjenica je da i nije trebalo.
Mi pricamo o tome da zena treba imati pravo izbora, ne razumijem zasto sam ga ja imala, a ti nisi. Mozda zato jer sam se od pocetka postavila drukcije, mi smo o VBAC/u razgovarali u ordinaciji na prvom pregledu, kao i o mojim zeljama, a na zadnjem to je bilo samo preciziranje. JA nisam dopustila da me se vodi i tretira kao objekt, JA sam se nametnula kao subjekt, bas kao sto sam i prije sest godina odbila prepare u tokolizi koji su sve zena na odjelu primale /osim mene/.
Iskreno, u mnogocemu si na tim porodima i sama kriva, osim na zadnjem gdje su te stvarno kriminalno tretirali i gdje su napravili gresku za greskom. A daljnje greske su slijedile poput toga da se nisi htjela baviti na sudu jer si se prepala laznog autoriteta koji ti je mahao papirima ispred nosa kako bi sacuvao svoju glavu. Ti si si to lijepo objasnila time da nisi imala snage boriti se s vjetrenjacama, ali s druge strane tvoj /i jos puno takvih/ nedostataka snage upravo njima daje za pravo da se ponasaju tako kako se ponasaju. 
da se meni takvo sto dogodilo, osvanuli bi u svim medijima, poimence, a i na sudu. Ne bih se dala zastrasiti komadima papira, kao sto se nisam dala zastrasiti ni kad su mi htjeli prikopcat prepare i prijetili da ce me izbaciti iz bolnice.

----------


## ROS

> samo zato što je iznijela svoju osobnu, intimnu priču u sasvim bezazlenoj želji da, valjda, podijeli svoje prekrasno iskustvo s drugima.


Nema u Petrinoj prici apsolutno nista bezazleno. To je sve jedna velika hajka na ljude kojima nije pruzena prilika iznijeti svoju stranu price. Iskreno se nadam da ce ulijediti poneki respond od ljudi ciji su se podaci onako bezobzirno stavili na net.

----------


## sw mama

> sw mama, ocito je da pojma nemas o cem govoris, bar ne u ovom podrucju


aha. Jer se vec godinama bakcem s tim tko sto odlucuje, pa onda nemam pojma da je to igra- ministarstvo prebci loptu ginekolozima, ginekolozi nekom drugom, Hzzo vice to je ministarstvo i tako u krug.
Medjutim, neosporna je cinjenica da se u ovoj zemlji pravilnici itd. mijenjaju tek kad postoji politicki interes. 
U ovom ga slucaju nema, a preskupo bi bilo mijenjat uvrijezeno samo zbog sacice zena koje nisu ni 1% glasova. 




> Ovo je vrlo bezobrazno od tebe.


poslid, jos nesto. Komentirati dogadjanje na temelju takve krnje informacije crlo je tesko. Zato je moj komentar na to bio samo kako je moguce davati drip ako je porod carski rez. Procitavsi pricu, vidjela sam i kasnije u postu i napisala da nije bas sve onako kako mislis, ukljucivo i to da je tlak 150/100 indikacija za hitan carski. Zasto te nisu drzali na ctg-u da ustanove ugrozenost djeteta,  ne znam. Ali, tlak koji divlja samo se nesretno poklopio s udisanjem mekonija, jedno s drugim nema narocite veze. 
ono sto mi nije jasno je davanje dripa da se maternica omeksa- to je za svaku osudu. 
I zao mi je da si tako prosla i dozivjela horor. Kad god budes zeljela poimence navesti koji je lijecnik za to odgovoran, drage volje cu pomoci.

----------


## BusyBee

> Iskreno se nadam da ce ulijediti poneki respond od ljudi ciji su se podaci onako bezobzirno stavili na net.


Ali Petri na mail ili na blog.

----------


## ROS

> Iskreno se nadam da ce ulijediti poneki respond od ljudi ciji su se podaci onako bezobzirno stavili na net.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ali Petri na mail ili na blog.


Na mail s obzirom da nije ponudila citateljima opciju postanja na sam blog. Ovaj prostor je namijenjen komentiranju clanka sa Rode, to mi je jasno, no objavljivanjem clanka otvorili ste pandorinu kutiju i naivno je misliti  da se ovdje mozete ograditi od bloga. Vi ste nam prezentirali Petru i sve sto ide u paketu.

----------

Ancica: 



> Moze drzava donijeti zakon, regulacije, al praksa i smjernice se slazu i provode u struci, u rodilistima. Ovo o cem mi govorimo, osim zakonske procedure uspostavljanja visokog obrazovanja za primalje i ozakonjivanje samostalnog djelovanja, politicari ne mogu mijenjati niti imati ikakvog stvarnog utjecaja. I ako zivimo u demokraciji onda posao prosjecnog opsetricara ili ginekologa i nacin na kojeg ga on obavlja ne ovisi niti o jednom politicaru niti politickoj vlasti. On ovisi o struci. Politicari mogu od pomoci u glavaniziranju javnog mnijenja al ne mogu narediti opstetricaru da radi svoj posao ovako ili onako. To mu moze samo struka.


Meni je vise bez veze ponaljati jedno te isto a da pri tome cak niti nemamo dijametralno suprotna gledista. 

Slazem se u dijelu gore kovatnog s Ancicom ali uz nadopunu da su struka i kreiranja zdravstvene politike ipak povezani na nacin da struka uglavnom ne utjece na provodjenje zdravstene politike drzave uz iznimku lijecnika aktivnih u politici. Slazem se da struka u nasoj zemlji odredjuje ili bi trebala odredjivati kao ce se taj posao obavljati. Medjutim, nije struka, nego politika i neke lose politicke odluke, dovela do toga da je prosjecna dob specijaliste u HR 55 godina sto je porazavajuce. I tesko je onda uz tu cinjenicu ocekivati da ce se lako mijenjati pristup porodu vecine opstetricara koji su ga ucili davnih dana i desetljecima rade vode porode na jedan nacin. Kako su oni u vecini, a mladji specijalisti moderniije educirani i s drugacijim pogledima na porod i trudnocu su manjina a istovremeno je normalno za ocekivati da oni budu taj zamasnjak promjena koje svi na ovom topiku prizeljkujemo (da ne bi bilo zabune kao sto recimo puhica navodi da je topik prepravljen napisima koji promoviraju interventni pristup porodu.). Ja sam prva protiv nepotrebnih intervencija.  I bezveze mi je stoga tvrditi da je struka iskljucivo odgovorna za trenutno stanje. A uvjete u kojima struka i ovakva porazazvajuca dobna distribucija unutar struke je posljedica iskljucivo politickih odluka dosadasnjih kreatora zdravstvene politike a ne odluka struke.  Rijetki su ljudi koji ce u dobi od 60 godina odluciti mijenjati svoj ustaljeni nacin rada. Cast izuzecima. 
A za studij primaljstva i dalje stojim iza svega napisanog i tvrdim da ta potreba mora biti prvo politicki prepoznata kao jedan od prioriteta zdravstevne reforme. Mozda sam u krivu jer sudim po sebi jer meni je lakse suradjivati s dobro educiranim sestrinskim kadrom pa vjerujem iskreno da i ginekolozi zele dobro educirane primalje kao clanove tima a ne medicinske sestre priucene primaljskom poslu.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ovaj gore post je moj  (FU) da ne bi bilo zabune s brojnim gostima.  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid, drago mi je da je sve zavrsilo dobro, ali cinjenica je da i nije trebalo.
> Mi pricamo o tome da zena treba imati pravo izbora, ne razumijem zasto sam ga ja imala, a ti nisi. Mozda zato jer sam se od pocetka postavila drukcije, mi smo o VBAC/u razgovarali u ordinaciji na prvom pregledu, kao i o mojim zeljama, a na zadnjem to je bilo samo preciziranje. JA nisam dopustila da me se vodi i tretira kao objekt, JA sam se nametnula kao subjekt, bas kao sto sam i prije sest godina odbila prepare u tokolizi koji su sve zena na odjelu primale /osim mene/.
> Iskreno, u mnogocemu si na tim porodima i sama kriva, osim na zadnjem gdje su te stvarno kriminalno tretirali i gdje su napravili gresku za greskom. A daljnje greske su slijedile poput toga da se nisi htjela baviti na sudu jer si se prepala laznog autoriteta koji ti je mahao papirima ispred nosa kako bi sacuvao svoju glavu. Ti si si to lijepo objasnila time da nisi imala snage boriti se s vjetrenjacama, ali s druge strane tvoj /i jos puno takvih/ nedostataka snage upravo njima daje za pravo da se ponasaju tako kako se ponasaju. 
> da se meni takvo sto dogodilo, osvanuli bi u svim medijima, poimence, a i na sudu. Ne bih se dala zastrasiti komadima papira, kao sto se nisam dala zastrasiti ni kad su mi htjeli prikopcat prepare i prijetili da ce me izbaciti iz bolnice.


Pa ja sam sama rekla da sam kriva što se nisam bolje pripremila i postavila, ali imala sam vjeru u doktore. Kao što u doktore ima vjeru 95% rodilja i onda se nakon poroda osjećaju ponižene, osakaćene, silovane i pokradene za ljepo iskustvo.

Zato je naša misija važna. Da upozorimo i upoznamo žene s njihovim pravima i mogućnostima. 

Ja nisam neobrazovana i neuka, ali sam ipak potpala pod val rutine i zato  još i danas (a vjerojatno i ostatak mog života) nosim posljedice.

----------


## Gost28

> Zato je naša misija važna. Da upozorimo i upoznamo žene s njihovim pravima i mogućnostima.


ovo stoji, kad je u pitanju borba za mogucnost  ASISTIRANOG poroda kod kuce, i tako dalje. 

ali nikako nikako nikako mi se ne svidja to da se portal koristi da bi se zene ohrabrilo na NEASISTIRANI porod doma. kad bi se neka trudnica odlucila na to "ohrabrena pricama s rode", i stvar zavrsila ne bas dobro, tko bi sve snosio pravne (i druge) posljedice? 

da sam urednica koja je objavila petrinu pricu, ne bi mi bas bilo svejedno.

----------


## zrinka

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zato je naša misija važna. Da upozorimo i upoznamo žene s njihovim pravima i mogućnostima. 
> 
> 
> ovo stoji, kad je u pitanju borba za mogucnost  ASISTIRANOG poroda kod kuce, i tako dalje. 
> 
> ali nikako nikako nikako mi se ne svidja to da se portal koristi da bi se zene ohrabrilo na NEASISTIRANI porod doma. kad bi se neka trudnica odlucila na to "ohrabrena pricama s rode", i stvar zavrsila ne bas dobro, tko bi sve snosio pravne (i druge) posljedice? 
> ...


gdje to mi ohrabrujemo zene za neasistirani porod kod kuce? 
a petrina prica nije prva prica o takvom porodu kod kuce u HR na nasem portalu

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=137&Show=713

----------


## Gost28

> gdje to mi ohrabrujemo zene za neasistirani porod kod kuce? 
> a petrina prica nije prva prica o takvom porodu kod kuce u HR na nasem portalu
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=137&Show=713


ok, dobro je da je stavljen disclaimer. btw ne razumijem zasto isto to ne pise i na prici koja je povod ovome topicu, nego je cak bio stavljen link na blog koji je sve samo ne prica o prirodnom porodu

i ne mislim da *svjesno* ohrabrujete ikoga za neasistirani porod, ali objavljivanjem ovakvih prica saljete odredjenu poruku

----------


## Sun

> ok, dobro je da je stavljen disclaimer. btw ne razumijem zasto isto to ne pise i na prici koja je povod ovome topicu, nego je cak bio stavljen link na blog koji je sve samo ne prica o prirodnom porodu


već je više puta ponovljeno da nije bilo moguće unaprijed znati da blog neće biti isključivo o porodu




> i ne mislim da *svjesno* ohrabrujete ikoga za neasistirani porod, ali objavljivanjem ovakvih prica saljete odredjenu poruku


da,  poruku da smo slobodni objaviti svaku priču o porodu koju želimo i koja nam djeluje zanimljivo!

----------

> da,  poruku da smo slobodni objaviti svaku priču o porodu koju želimo i koja nam djeluje zanimljivo!


naravno, zar sam to dovela u pitanje? samo, da sam urednica i da jednog dana cujem za nesto lose sto se desilo trudnici koja se odlucila za planirani NEASISTIRANI porod doma jer je de facto bila ohrabrena iskustvima drugih zena koje su svoje price objavile na portalu roda, uz veoma pohvalne komentare urednistva, dakle na portalu koji ima dobru reputaciju, i kojemu se vjeruje - pa i ja vam vjerujem po mnogim pitanjima, unatoc tome sto sam prema ovoj sagi kriticna, NE BI MI BILO SVEJEDNO. 

inace, zanima me biste li objavile zbilja jako lijepu pricu s planiranog carskog reza? ne naravno elektivnog, niposto nisam za to 

a sto se tice toga da se nije znalo o cemu je blog, zao mi je - kao sto netko rece, pandorina kutija je otvorena.

----------


## maria71

> nace, zanima me biste li objavile zbilja jako lijepu pricu s planiranog carskog reza? ne naravno elektivnog, niposto nisam za to


a da je netko napiše,mislim da bi.....

moj carski nije za priču tako da nemam motiva

----------

> zanima me biste li objavile zbilja jako lijepu pricu s planiranog carskog reza


to i mene zanima. Moj je carski bio, usprkos komplikacijama,  dobar. I brzo sam se oporavljala, imala sam spinalnu, vidjela sam dijete odmah itd.

----------


## sw mama

ovo sam ja gore sa carskim, da ne bio bio gost no name

----------


## maria71

i kakva sad pandorina kutija?

sve nas koji čitamo blog odvest će KGB?

----------


## MGrubi

biti će da nije nitko poslao priču za objavu

e i sw mama , dobro ti kažeš da će tretman u rađaoni biti i uvjetovan načinom na koji se rodilja postavi
je sam ratoborna, odlučna, prešla sam 400km da mogu roditi na stolčiću i da MM bude uz mene.... osigurala sam si uvjete 
ali..
nisu sve žene ratoborne, mnoge vjeruju bijeloj kuti
šta s njima, jel uredu da im se porod pretvori u doživotnu traumu (bivša susjeda) zbog nemogućnosti da se zauzmu za sebe  :/ 
jel su one krive zbog svoje mirne prirode?

sustav treba mjenjati
samo kako, eto u Vž rodilištu trudnički tečaj je vodio dr. Jukić i sestra Erika (glavna primalja) naklonjeni prirodnom porođaju, i šta bi, dr.J. otišao u Ameriku na put i to su iskoristili da ga maknu, njega i sestru, s vođenja tečaja, kojeg je preuzeo dr.D. koji drži da je epiziotomija spas za žene?! 
valjda im je previše žena počelo (informirane s tečaja) odbijati rutinski drip i epi, pa su to odlučili rješiti

----------


## zrinka

mene zalosti sto neki od gostiju imaju potrebu  obracunati se  s petrom a to rade na nasem forumu....

jer skakati ovako na petrinu pricu sto je rodila doma sa pomisli da ce ohrabriti druge da rode kod kuce mi je bez veze, s obzirom da vec dugo prica bracnog para erdelja stoji na forumu, kao i druge price o porodu kod kuce....

zbog cega bi se sad zene odlucivale roditi doma bas nakon petrine price?
a ne nakon ovih drugih prica?


cini mi se da nekome jako smeta petrina prica a ne porod kod kuce sam po sebi

----------


## Mima

zrinka, pa to ti je zato što je na rodinom portalu stajao link na blog na kojemu petra stvarno svašta piše, i poimence spominje ljude vezane uz kojekakve događaje - bome, za neke stvari koje je tamo napisala bi ju netko mogao i tužiti. (na primjer, imenom spominje jednog čovjeka kojeg ja poznajem i meni uopće nije to bilo ugodno pročitati). za očekivati je onda i to da će ljudi reagirati na ono što je ona napisala I na ovom forumu.

----------


## zrinka

da, znam, ali ovo je podforum gdje se komentiraju tekstovi s naseg portala a ne blogovi diljem weba....

----------


## Ancica

> nisu sve žene ratoborne, mnoge vjeruju bijeloj kuti


pa sto bi drugo trebale, zar ne znaju lijecnici na osnovu svojeg skolovanja i iskustva tocno sto je za nju najbolje i nema potrebe da se s njom o icemu konzultiraju kad odlucuju sto da rade s njom?

----------


## MGrubi

> .... sto da rade s njom?


nije žena objekt

zar nisu lječnici ti koji su polegli ženu na leđa, odvojili majke od novorođenčadi, prerano režu pupčanu vrpcu....

na trud.tečaju je doc pričao o smrtnosti (ili beba ili majki ili oboje) prije bolnica bila visoka oko 20%,
dakle u 20% slučajeva potrebna je intervencija (drip, gelovi, CR) a ostalih 80% bi trebali biti prirodni porodi s nadzorom 
doktori su tu da vide kad porod postaje problematičan , a ne da intervenciju primjenjuju na sve (pogotovo prvorotke - jer eto dugo rađaju pa šta će oni njih čekati - drip i ideeeš)

----------


## fancy usisivac

zrinka:




> jer skakati ovako na petrinu pricu sto je rodila doma sa pomisli da ce ohrabriti druge da rode kod kuce mi je bez veze, s obzirom da vec dugo prica bracnog para erdelja stoji na forumu, kao i druge price o porodu kod kuce....


Mogu govoriti iskljucivo u svoje ime, za druge ne znam. 
Ova prica je prica s portala, a ne prica s foruma. Ne sjecam se da je bila konkretna prica iz HR o neasistiranom porodu na portalu ili sam je ja propustila. Ali je sigurno prva nakon otvaranja mogucnosti da se price s portala komentiraju. I sad se neki iscudjavaju komentarima koje je polucila bas ova prica a ne neka druga. Odjenom se komentarima i interesu za pricu  "čude ko pura glisti". 
Forum, koliko ja znam, ne izrazava iskljucivo stavove Udruge. Objaviti pricu na portalu i na forumu zasigurno nema istu tezinu. Zato su i reakcije ovakve kakve jesu. Sigurno bi ih bilo znatno manje da se radi o prici objavljenoj medju pricama s poroda na forumu.

Ovo je prva prica koja se na portalu pojavila otkada je uveden podforum "Komentari na tekstove s portala" pa je i logicno da je ova prica polucila toliko reakcija za razliku od price bracnog para Erdelja. 
Bez obzira sto je to navodno iskljucivo "prica o neasistiranom porodu", ne treba sad zatvarati oci pred cinjenicom da je to ujedno i prica u kojoj se odmah nanajavilo i razracunavanje s prosloscu, roditeljima i svime sto s porodom nema direktne veze. Isto tako je *cijeli uvodni dio price* nesto sto nije uopce *osobno iskustvo autorice*  price koja btw. nikada nije rodila u HR rodilistu, koja unatoc toj cinjenici i bez loseg osobnog iskustva u istima, prikazuje opstetriciju kao struku u jednom jako ruznom svjetlu.  
Ali unatoc tome se prica nekima jako svidila kada su odlucili pricu tog sadrzaja staviti na portal. U protivnom su mogli na portalu objaviti recimo "izvadak iz petrine price" s iskljucivim opisom njenog poroda kod kuce, bez neautenticnog uvoda i ostalih dodataka. Isto tako je brzopleto stavljen i link na blog, koji je naknadno skinut tek nakon sto se ovdje na to upozorilo.   
Mislim da uopce nije lose da su ljudi procitali i sadrzaj bloga, što je zasigurno mnoge otrijeznilo i spustilo na zemlju kada se vidilo da ta njena odluka ima ponajmanje veze s nekakvim infomiranim izborom stabilne odrasle osobe (barem u ovom konkretnom slucaju, odmah se ogradjujem od mogucih insinuacija koje bi slijedile da bi ja recimo neku drugu zenu proglasila "nestabilnom" zbog ovakve odluke). Kad bi i podrzala neasistirani porod tesko bi mogla reci da je izbor autorice i price "najostriji noz iz ladice" za ilustraciju problema neasistiranog poroda. zato se komentarima i njihovom broju kao i interesu za ovu procu uopce ne cudim.

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .... sto da rade s njom?
> 
> 
> nije žena objekt
> 
> zar nisu lječnici ti koji su polegli ženu na leđa, odvojili majke od novorođenčadi, prerano režu pupčanu vrpcu....
> ...


MGrubi, sorry, bila sam sarkasticna (a sarkazam se odnosio na stavove iznesene na ovom topiku o neprikosnovenom autoritetu ginekologa i opstetricara na osnovu njihovog skolovanja)  :Smile: 

Ja se slazem sa svim sto si napisala.

----------


## BusyBee

> pa to ti je zato što je na rodinom portalu stajao link na blog na kojemu petra stvarno svašta piše


Na Rodinom portalu je link stajao od 3. do 5.11. Kad smo skuzili ton i nacin pisanja (koji ne dozvoljavamo ni na forumu pa necemo promovirati ni na portalu), maknuli smo link na blog.

----------


## ROS

Istina, ali ste trebali maknuti i cijeli Petrin clanak. Ovako ste joj samo besplatna propaganda. Sasvim sigurno mozete naci mnostvo lijepih prica sa poroda, da vam ovakva idiotarija stvarno nije potrebna. Nemojte se cuditi ovakvim reakcijama, jer mene kao visegodisnjeg citatelja vaseg portala jako rastuzuje kada si kvarite kvalitetu sadrzaja sa ovakvim trecerazrednim stivom. Istina nije ovo prvi clanak upitne kvalitiete, ali sada ste pruzili mogucnost komentiranja.

----------


## zrinka

fancy   :Smile:  ...kuzim
sto se tice rasprave s tobom, ona je konstruktivna i pristojna, te je kao takva uvijek dobrodosla....

samo sto je meni zasmetalo, to nije samo komentar price s poroda, nego komentar o petri i njenom blogu....

nekima od gostiju, imam takav dojam, smeta petrina prica samo zato sto je petrina a ne zbog neasisitiranog poroda, pa su se onda obruse na rodu neargumentiranim tvrdnjama da objavom ove price potice neasistirani porod kod kuce....a objavljivali smo vec  prica  s poroda kod kuce a i ova prica stoji na webu, na drugoj jedno stranici vec prilicno dugo...

mozda je bas dobro da smo stavili i petrinu pricu s poroda, uz ove druge lijepe price s prooda, jer ova zadnja mozda nekoga i odvrati od nauma ako je samo na osnovi prica s rodinog portala odlucila roditi doma  :Wink:  

medjutim, ono sto ostaje i dalje jest cinjenica da se roda i dalje kao i na pocetku zdusno zalaze za bolje uvjete radjanja te da citiram dislaimer ispred jedne price s poroda:




> Ovdje mozete pročitati priču bračnog para Erdelja koji su odlučili neasistirano roditi kod kuće (u Hrvatskoj). Njihova odluka ne odražava stavove Udruge Roda, jer kao udruga ne možemo preporučivati neasistirani porod! Međutim, unutar udruge aktivno se radi na projektu "asistirani porod kod kuće" kako bi sve žene koje žele roditi u sigunosti i udobnosti svog doma, to mogle i ostvariti. O stavovima Udruge RODA mozete procitati u njenoj Viziji. Ipak, ova priča ima jednu bitnu dodirnu točku, a to je borba za prirodni i humani porod u našoj zemlji. Stoga Vam ju toplo preporučujemo!

----------


## Poslid

Po mojem mišljenju ni jedna od ove dvije priče ne bi nikoga ohrabrila za neasistirani porod kod kuće, čak obrnuto. Bar ne mene. Jer u obje priče je bilo dosta velikih probema nakon poroda. 
Mislim da više motivacije žene mogu pronaći u asisitiranim porodima kod kuće ili u kućama za porode koje također imamo objavljene na portalu. A objava priča o neasistiranom porodu služi samo kao putokaz da postoje i drugačiji načini. 
Teško da bi i jedan od nas takav porod preporučila bilo kome. Odluka o neasistiranom porodu je vrlo odluka iza koje mora stajati velika samosvijest i sigurnost u sebe i svoje mogućnosti, velika informiranost i pripremljenost, ali prije svega to je vrlo osobna odluka na koju te nitko ne može nagovoriti ili ti ju preporučiti.

----------

> Jer u obje priče je bilo dosta velikih probema nakon poroda.


???? gdje možemo saznati više o tome? ima li i o tome štogod na portalu?

----------


## Poslid

Koliko ja znam prvu bebu su s mamom zadržavali u bolnici bespotrebno i bebi davali antibiotik, šikanirali mamu i odvojili ih.

Petra je imala problema s policijom i CZSS.

Nije bilo zdravstvenih problema s mamom i bebom, nego administrativnih i izmišljenih.

----------


## Gost28

petrina prica objavljena na portalu predstavljena je u pozitivnom svjetlu. za razliku od price para erdelja, gdje se udruga jasno ogradila. 

ne poznajem petru osobno, i ne smeta mi nista sto pise na svome blogu, niti mislim da roda ima neke veze s tim. ali cinjenica je da vas je izmanipulirala - besplatno ste reklamirali njen blog puna dva dana. a fino je napisala da je blog o NJOJ, a ne samo o prirodnom porodu.  ok, link je maknut, ali prica i dalje stoji, kao pozitivan primjer planiranog neasistiranog prirodnog poroda kod kuce. nikako mi nije jasno zasto ne napisete isti disclaimer kao i kod price para erdelja. 

nego, nisam dobila odgovor na pitanje o tome biste li objavili lijepu pricu s carskog.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> nego, nisam dobila odgovor na pitanje o tome biste li objavili lijepu pricu s carskog.


bi, osobito ako je riječ o carskom s nedvojbenom medicinskom indikacijom i ako je priča zanimljiva.
vjerojatno ne ako je priča o elektivnom carskom.

----------


## gost

iako sam protivnik elektivnog carskog, ne vidim zašto je neasistirani porod sigurniji za dijete od elektivnog carskog. koliko mi je poznato, u svijetu umire puno više djece i rodilja zbog nedostatka med.skrbi tijekom poroda nego od elekt.carskog.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> iako sam protivnik elektivnog carskog, ne vidim zašto je neasistirani porod sigurniji za dijete od elektivnog carskog. koliko mi je poznato, u svijetu umire puno više djece i rodilja zbog nedostatka med.skrbi tijekom poroda nego od elekt.carskog.


Možda zato što neasistirani porod, ako stavimo na stranu to što je neodgovoran, ima puno poveznica s onim što Roda promovira (prirodan porod bez bespotrebnih rutinskih intervencija), a elektivni carski nema ama baš nijednu.

----------

> ako stavimo na stranu to što je neodgovoran


ma zanemarimo tu sitnicu

----------


## gost

i moguće posljedice i vjerojatnost da će se zakomplicirati...

svaka čast na dosljednosti u promoviranju nemedikaliziranog proda.   :Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

> iako sam protivnik elektivnog carskog, ne vidim zašto je neasistirani porod sigurniji za dijete od elektivnog carskog. koliko mi je poznato, u svijetu umire puno više djece i rodilja zbog nedostatka med.skrbi tijekom poroda nego od elekt.carskog.


smrtnost je neusporediva
carski je samo duplo riskatniji od vaginalnog poroda u bolnici
 "u svijetu umire puno više djece i rodilja zbog nedostatka med.skrbi tijekom poroda nego od elekt.carskog" - doc na trudničkom tečaju je govorio o 20% smrtnosti , dakle svaki peti porod je problematičan

----------

> bi, osobito ako je riječ o carskom s nedvojbenom medicinskom indikacijom i ako je priča zanimljiva.
> vjerojatno ne ako je priča o elektivnom carskom.


ne znam je li prica zanimljiva, NARAVNO da nije elektivni, i NARAVNO da je indikacija medicinska i nedvojbena (kronicna bolest rodilje koja traje preko 20 godina, s nizom dugotrajnih komplikacija koje bi se porodom ozbiljno pogorsale - sasvim sigurno bi doslo do pogorsavanja vec postojecih problema s vidom, na zalost i bubrezima. plus hipertenzija kroz cijelu trudnocu, srecom ublazena metildopom. takodjer, prirodni porod ne bi bio moguc zbog toga sto je krajnji rok za "vadjenje bebe" kod takve rodilje 39 punih tjedana, zbog prebrzog starenja placente, dakle ako bi se islo na vaginalni porod, bio bi nuzan drip. ne znam jel vam to dovoljno). 

s druge strane, ako bi se takva prica objavila, mislim da bi bilo vazno da se napise da je CR operacija s nizom vrlo ozbiljnih rizika, da udruga niposto ne promovira takav nacin radjanja, da se zapravo radi o nuznom zlu. bez takvog displaimera, ja bih prva napisala komentar o tome da nije u redu pisati tako afirmativno o CR, bez ikakvog upozorenja i ogradjivanja od strane udruge.  :Wink:  

Luna Rocco, ne mislim da je neasistirani porod kod kuce u hrvatskoj  jedini nacin da se izbjegnu nepotrebne rutinske intervencije. oko toga da nije dobar cini mi se da se slazemo.

----------


## Gost28

ovo gore bila sam ja, ispricavam se

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ne vidim zašto je neasistirani porod sigurniji za dijete od elektivnog carskog


nitko nije ništa u tom smislu ovdje ni tvrdio(što je sigurnije).
kriterij objave *priče* svakako nije koliko je to siguran ili nesiguran način poroda.
osim toga, roditi neasistirano znači ipak-roditi.
elektivni carski rez znbači-operaciju.

možda bolje da ti odgovori na to uredništvo portala, moje mišljenje je da je pristup porodu u Hrvatskoj izuzetno interventan i da ga ne treba dodatno podržavati pričama o medicinski neindiciranom c.rezu.

na dalje, postoji i etički problem kod elektivnog carskog, jer raditi operaciju koja nosi višestruko  povećan rizik i za majku i za dijete, bez da je indicirano, po mnogima liječnicima nije etično.

----------

20% ih ne umire sigurno ni pri neasistiranom kućnom, a još manje elektivnom carskom.
btw, ne znam niti jedno dijete koje je umrlo pri elektivnom carskom, a znam za primjere od prije 50tak godina gdje su djeca umirala pri kućnom porodu.  moja teta je umrla od posljedica neasistiranog kućnog poroda i pustila bebu od par mjeseci, a da je njena majka doma bez problema rodila devetoro žive djece. tako da mi tih 20% (koga, gdje) ne zvuči uvjerljivo.

----------

etički problem postoji i kod elektivnog carskog i kod neasistiranog kućnog. je li etički djetetu koje dolazi na svijet ne pružiti najbolju skrb moguću u tom trenutku?

----------


## Gost28

jos jednom se moram javiti, jer ja sam zakuhala pricu o CR.

dakle, NIPOSTO  ne podrzavam elektivni carski rez, da ne bude zabune.

----------

> podržavati pričama o medicinski neindiciranom c.rezu


tko je uopće predlagao objavu takve priče?

----------


## mamma Juanita

svatko je slobodan napisati svoju priči i poslati je uredništvu portala, a na njima je odluka hoće li je objaviti.




> je li etički djetetu koje dolazi na svijet ne pružiti najbolju skrb moguću u tom trenutku?


o tome da li je to bolje u našoj bolnici ili izvan nje možemo raspravljati još danima.
ja i dalje stojim pri tome da -dokle god se rutinski i "preventivno" intervenira i *time porod izlaže dodatnim rizicima koji nisu mali*, dotle je upitno što je zaista bolje i sigurnije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> i moguće posljedice i vjerojatnost da će se zakomplicirati...


...koje rastu s brojem intervencija na porodu




> podržavati pričama o medicinski neindiciranom c.rezu
> 			
> 		
> 
> tko je uopće predlagao objavu takve priče?


ne kažem da si predlagala, nego si uspoređivala neasist. i elektivni carski, pa sam i ja.

----------


## MGrubi

> etički problem postoji i kod elektivnog carskog i kod neasistiranog kućnog. je li etički djetetu koje dolazi na svijet ne pružiti najbolju skrb moguću u tom trenutku?


potpisujem

----------


## mamma Juanita

> je li etički djetetu koje dolazi na svijet ne pružiti najbolju skrb moguću u tom trenutku?


potpisujem i ja  :Smile: .
dakle, radi se o tome da ljudi različito doživljavaju šta je najbolja moguća skrb u datom trenutku, pa biraju ono što se njima čini bolje...ili bi barem trebali biti u mogućnosti da biraju.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ako stavimo na stranu to što je neodgovoran
> 			
> 		
> 
> ma zanemarimo tu sitnicu


O, đizuuuuuuus. :shock: 
"Staviti na stranu" sam napisala kao disclaimer BAŠ ZATO da se ne bi uhvatila za to - SVJESNA sam da je to neodgovorno, ali to što je neodgovorno NE PONIŠTAVA činjenicu da je prirodnije i humanije od većine poroda u bolnicama. Ljudi su tako rađali i rađat će (vjerojatno sve rjeđe), dok je elektivni carski idiotski hir koji veze nema ni s prirodnim, ni s normalnim, a bogme ni s odgovornim.

Stvarno ne znam kako da transparentnije objasnim.

----------


## Gost28

> dakle, radi se o tome da ljudi različito doživljavaju šta je najbolja moguća skrb u datom trenutku, pa biraju ono što se njima čini bolje...ili bi barem trebali biti u mogućnosti da biraju.


znaci, zena koja iskreno *vjeruje* da je elektivni carski najbolja moguca skrb, trebala bi imati mogucnost odabrati ga?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco, ne mislim da je neasistirani porod kod kuce u hrvatskoj  jedini nacin da se izbjegnu nepotrebne rutinske intervencije. oko toga da nije dobar cini mi se da se slazemo.


Apsolutno se slažem, ja sam na svom porodu na vlastitu odgovornost redom izborila da: ne idem na carski (fluktuirajuća hipertenzija), ne dobijem drip, skačem na lopti, nemam CTG već da malog prate fetoskopom, nisu me brijali, nisam ležala na boku. Nakon poroda sam dojila dijete na fototerapiji, što se kao na SD "ne može". Dakle, itekako znam da se može izboriti, ali mi je glupo da se uopće mora boriti. Nemaju svi energije za to u datom trenutku.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mrzim što nema edita. 
Zaboravila sam spomenuti da sam izričito odbila epiziotomiju, pod cijenu pucanja (naravno da nisam uopće pukla).

----------


## mamma Juanita

> znaci, zena koja iskreno vjeruje da je elektivni carski najbolja moguca skrb, trebala bi imati mogucnost odabrati ga?


to je vrlo škakljivo pitanje, jer je velika razlika odbiti nepotrebnu rutinsku intervenciju koja ima svoje rizike, ili s druge strane zahtijevati ozbiljnu operaciju (koja ima još veće rizike) a da nije indicirana.
po meni (a ne samo po meni) su to dvije dijametralno različite stvari.

----------

Koji je stav udruge Roda o neasistiranom porodu doma, danas u Hrvatskoj?
Danas. U Hrvatskoj. Dakle, bez priča "kad bi bilo primalja, kad bi ginekolozi bili drugačiji."
Sad, u ovoj situaciji koju imamo.

----------


## MGrubi

nema ovdje vjera veze s ičim
bitne su činjenice
a to je da je carski operacija s duplo većom smrtnosti nego li bolnički vaginalni
da drip ima moguće posljedice
da je epi nepotrebna
da se CTG može različito tumačiti
da se žena mora prirodno ponašati za vrijeme trudova
da je jako bitan ambijent i ljubaznost osoblja (šta je neki problem obojati zidove u ružičasto-žute nijanse i staviti u predrađaonu tv i liniju?)

----------


## mamma Juanita

nemamo udružni stav, a kao što je i iz ovog topica očito, svatko ima svoj osobni stav.
i to nije jedina takva tema, nismo mi skup apsolutnih istomišljenica/ka, ali u onome u čemu se slažemo, na tome se trudimo zajedno raditi.

----------

> po meni (a ne samo po meni) su to dvije dijametralno različite stvari.


da. samo je pitanje kolike su šanse kod jedne i druge ludosti da dijete umre ili ostane sa trajnim posljedicama?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> "Staviti na stranu" sam napisala kao disclaimer BAŠ ZATO da se ne bi uhvatila za to - SVJESNA sam da je to neodgovorno, ali to što je neodgovorno NE PONIŠTAVA činjenicu da je prirodnije i humanije od većine poroda u bolnicama. Ljudi su tako rađali i rađat će (vjerojatno sve rjeđe), dok je elektivni carski idiotski hir koji veze nema ni s prirodnim, ni s normalnim, a bogme ni s odgovornim


ja se npr. s ovim ne slažem, ni po pitanju neasist. da je a priori neodgovoran, ni po pitanju elektivnog carskog da je idiotski hir.
el.c.r npr. često traže žene koje su u panici od poroda.
ne mislim ni da je to hir, niti idiotizam, samo tužna posljedica gledanja na porod kao na nešto strašno i opasno..

----------

Sori, ali da nema službenog stava, valjda bi se javile i članice   koje nemaju baš dobro mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu doma i koje ga smatraju ludošću. Ima ih i među rodama. A ne javljaju se.
Samo sam zato pitala za postojanje službenog stava. Nisam ni sumnjala da ga neću dobiti.

----------


## MGrubi

> el.c.r npr. često traže žene koje su u panici od poroda.
> ne mislim ni da je to hir, niti idiotizam, samo tužna posljedica gledanja na porod kao na nešto strašno i opasno..


a taj pogled na porod je posljedica nehumanosti u rodilištima , moja mama je imala traume od poroda (nepotrebne interv. i kod mog i bratovog rođenja) koje je prenila na mene, prije roda i ja sam imala stav bolje CR nego li vaginalni
mamina trauma je nestala kad je doživjela prirodni porod s mojom sestrom (12g mlađa od mene) jer je došla skroz otovrena i babica nije dala da je režu

----------


## MGrubi

> Sori, ali da nema službenog stava, valjda bi se javile i članice   koje nemaju baš dobro mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu doma i koje ga smatraju ludošću. Ima ih i među rodama. A ne javljaju se.
> Samo sam zato pitala za postojanje službenog stava. Nisam ni sumnjala da ga neću dobiti.


pa pošalji mail  Udruzi i traži službeni odgovor

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Sori, ali da nema službenog stava, valjda bi se javile i članice  koje nemaju baš dobro mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu doma i koje ga smatraju ludošću. Ima ih i među rodama. A ne javljaju se.
> Samo sam zato pitala za postojanje službenog stava. Nisam ni sumnjala da ga neću dobiti.


Evo me. Podupiruća sam, računa li se moje mišljenje? Protivnik sam neasistiranog poroda kod kuće, iako ne mislim da je veća ludost od elektivnog carskog. Ali stojim kod tvrdnje da je neodgovoran čin.

A što se tiče stava Udruge, nije li vidljiv iz disclaimera koji stoji uz porod bračnog para Erdelja? :?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Sori, ali da nema službenog stava, valjda bi se javile i članice   koje nemaju baš dobro mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu doma i koje ga smatraju ludošću. Ima ih i među rodama. A ne javljaju se.
> Samo sam zato pitala za postojanje službenog stava. Nisam ni sumnjala da ga neću dobiti.


čemu sarkazam?
nije točno to što kažeš, pa javila ti se Luna Rocco par postova prije gdje kaže da je za nju neasist. porod neodgovoran.
ima još puno članica takvo mišljewnje, neke su ga ovdje izrekle , neke nisu.
želiš da se svi pšonaosob očitujemo? :shock:

----------


## mamma Juanita

ajme tipfelera :/ .
žurim...

----------


## MGrubi

misliš ovo;
"Ovdje mozete pročitati priču bračnog para Erdelja koji su odlučili neasistirano roditi kod kuće (u Hrvatskoj). Njihova odluka ne odražava stavove Udruge Roda, jer kao udruga ne možemo preporučivati neasistirani porod! Međutim, unutar udruge aktivno se radi na projektu "asistirani porod kod kuće" kako bi sve žene koje žele roditi u sigunosti i udobnosti svog doma, to mogle i ostvariti. O stavovima Udruge RODA mozete procitati u njenoj Viziji. Ipak, ova priča ima jednu bitnu dodirnu točku, a to je borba za prirodni i humani porod u našoj zemlji. Stoga Vam ju toplo preporučujemo! "

----------


## Luna Rocco

Tako je.
Dakle, da boldam:
*Njihova odluka ne odražava stavove Udruge Roda, jer kao udruga ne možemo preporučivati neasistirani porod!*

----------

Luna je jedina koja kaže da je neodgovoran. A eto, kako sama kaže, nije redovna članica udruge....nije sarkazam, samo konstatacija. 
Ja ne kažem da ima cura koje drugačije razmišljaju, ja ZNAM da ih ima. Ali je znakovito da od njih nismo čule ni riječi, najglasnije su cure koje to odobravaju.

----------

unatoč disclaimeru

----------


## Gost28

ali ZASTO TO NE PISE I KOD PETRINE PRICE?????!!!! 

jer onaj tko procita saomo tu pricu, steci ce dojam da je neasist. porod u redu.

----------


## MGrubi

podupiruća članica znači da u potpunosti podupire rad udruge ali nema vremena za aktivno sudjelovanje - držanje tečajeva itd....

----------


## mamma Juanita

> po meni (a ne samo po meni) su to dvije dijametralno različite stvari.
> 			
> 		
> 
> da. samo je pitanje kolike su šanse kod jedne i druge ludosti da dijete umre ili ostane sa trajnim posljedicama?


imalo bi smisla pričati o ovome tek kad bi na raspolaganju imali sve podatke za uspoređivanje:
 koliki je postotak komplikacija/smrtnosti kod :
-bolničkog vaginalnog poroda kojem asistiraju samostalne primalje
kućnog poroda kojem asistiraju samostalne primalje
-neasistiranog poroda.
-elektivnog carskog reza

tek onda bi mogli pričati o konkretnim rizicima, a ne da ovako špekuliramo.

ono što je pouzdano je da su rizici kod carskog nedvojbeno veći nego kod vaginalnog, i za majku i za dijete.

kakav je odnos kad je u pitanju neasistirani, ne mogu ništa tvrdit, jer ne znam pouzdano.
ali mi "želudac" govori da je i u ovom slučaju rizik kod el.c. veći.
isto tako , ne znam pouzdano koji su veći rizici kad se usporedi medikalizirani vagin. porod u bolnici nasuprot neasistiranom.
ne znam i zato ostavljam mjesta sumnji.

ako netko ima konkretne podatke, dapače, baš me zanima.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Luna je jedina koja kaže da je neodgovoran. A eto, kako sama kaže, nije redovna članica udruge....nije sarkazam, samo konstatacija. 
> Ja ne kažem da ima cura koje drugačije razmišljaju, ja ZNAM da ih ima. Ali je znakovito da od njih nismo čule ni riječi, najglasnije su cure koje to odobravaju.


pa imamo vas da nam proturječite, i to vrlo revno već danima  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

eh eh, u žurbi mi je promaklo opet nešto  :Embarassed:  




> imalo bi smisla pričati o ovome tek kad bi na raspolaganju imali sve podatke za uspoređivanje: 
> koliki je postotak komplikacija/smrtnosti kod : 
> -*bolničkog vaginalnog poroda kojeg aktivno vode gionekolozi*
> -bolničkog vaginalnog poroda kojem asistiraju samostalne primalje 
> -kućnog poroda kojem asistiraju samostalne primalje 
> -neasistiranog poroda. 
> -elektivnog carskog reza

----------


## Gost28

kakav ti je to komentar? jel zelis da ne pisemo? cemu onda ovaj podforum

----------

> pa imamo vas da nam proturječite, i to vrlo revno već danima


  :Sad:  
ma glavno da ste vi otvorile ovaj pdf za komentiranje članaka s portala i da ste uvijek spremne poslušati drugačija mišljenja.

----------


## mamma Juanita

misliš na ovo?


> pa imamo vas da nam proturječite, i to vrlo revno već danima


ako da, sori ako zvuči uvredljivo, to je bilo više u šali, bez zlobe.
i nisam napisala ništa što nije istina  :Wink: .

----------

Ni mi.  :Laughing:

----------


## Poslid

Ni ja ne podupirem neasistirani porod kod kuće, iako ne smatram da je a priori neodgovoran.

----------


## mamma Juanita

spremna sam čuti različito argumentirano mišljenje i poštujem konstruktivnu kritiku, bez  patroniziranja (a bilo je i toga, ne mislim na vas dvije konkretno).
ali čini se da se oko nekih stvari vrtimo stalno u krug, pa to može postati zamorno.
barem meni je.
svima  :Kiss:

----------


## gost

mgrubi, nemojmo o neaktivnima.
ovdje sam pročitala mišljenje samo nekoliko cura iz roda, sve su vrlo PRO neasistiranom porodu. 
sve druge šute, dakle ili odobravaju, pa to JEST službeni stav rode a Juanita je neslužbena glasnogovornica, ili pak nije ali se zbog nekog razloga ne žele javiti. 
Zato sam pitala je li ili nije. Samo to.

----------


## anchie76

> Luna je jedina koja kaže da je neodgovoran. A eto, kako sama kaže, nije redovna članica udruge....nije sarkazam, samo konstatacija.


Pa sta sad, nije dovoljno sto je netko clan, sad je bitno jel redovni ili podupiruci?

I NIJE Luna jedina koja se javila na ovom topicu.




> Ja ne kažem da ima cura koje drugačije razmišljaju, ja ZNAM da ih ima. Ali je znakovito da od njih nismo čule ni riječi, najglasnije su cure koje to odobravaju.


Ako netko ne odobrava neasistirani porod, moguce je da ga ta opcija niti ne zanima pa se ne zeli niti uplitati u raspravu.  Zasto bi bilo znakovito da od njih nismo culi niti rijeci?  Sto bi to trebalo znaciti? Sto insinuiras?  Zelis reci da se pravimo da SVE Rode podrzavaju neasistirani porod?  Pa naravno da se svi clanovi NIKAD ne slazu sa svim.  Svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje.  Kao sto je MammaJu rekla, radimo zajedno na stvarima na kojima se slazemo - a toleriramo razliku pojedinca i dozvoljavamo mogucnost da se necemo sloziti u nekoj drugoj stvari.





> mgrubi, nemojmo o neaktivnima. 
> ovdje sam pročitala mišljenje samo nekoliko cura iz roda, sve su vrlo PRO neasistiranom porodu. 
> sve druge šute, dakle ili odobravaju, pa to JEST službeni stav rode a Juanita je neslužbena glasnogovornica, ili pak nije ali se zbog nekog razloga ne žele javiti. 
> Zato sam pitala je li ili nije. Samo to.


Molim da nam ne stavljas u usta stvari koje nismo rekli. To NIJE sluzbeni stav Rode (i mislim da se to na ovom topicu vec sigurno 5 puta spomenulo), a niti je MamaJu nesluzbena glasnogovornica.

Na ovom topicu pisu oni koji zele.  Ja osobno cu radje prepustiti loptu MamaJu kad se pise o porodu, ali cu se ukljuciti u raspravu o dojenju jer tu puno vise znam.  Pa ne moramo valjda SVI pisati sto svatko od nas misli na svakom topicu?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> sve su vrlo PRO neasistiranom porodu.


ovo uopće nije točno. molim i tebe  i sve ostale koji tako misle da opet pročitaju cijeli ovaj topic i navedu gdje mi to kažemo da smo PRO neasistiranog poroda?

ja sam, kao i većina Roda, prije svega da se stvore uvjeti da žene u HR mogu ASISTIRANO roditi, bilo doma ili u bolnici, ali na što prirodniji način, što je danas gotovoi neizvedivo.
ZATO se i događa da žene na kraju odluče ostati doma i roditi neasistirano.
ali ne mislim zato da te žene treba osuđivati, niti da su a priori neodgovornije od drugih.
jel možeš uočiti tu razliku?
nije uopće tako zanemariva finesa!




> sve druge šute, dakle ili odobravaju, pa to JEST službeni stav rode a Juanita je neslužbena glasnogovornica


ma daj molim te.
što to znači, da na svakoj temi gdje se NEKE članice javljaju, a udruge ne, da je  službeni stav udruge ono što govore te koje se javljaju i da sone glasnogovornice??? :shock: 

forum je jedno, udruga je drugo.
*kada se iznosi službeni stav udruge, onda se to i posebno naznači.
inače je sve što pišemo na forumu-privatno mišljenje.*

----------


## flower

tocno tako...mi nastupamo na forumu kao privatne osobe, a ne zagovaramo stav udruge kao takav. ako vas zanima sluzbeni stav udruge - onda ga necete pitati na forumu vec sluzbeno na adresu ureda.

----------


## Poslid

Službeni stav Udruge je ona koji je naved i u brošuri http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Bosura_POROD.pdf




> Svjesni činjeničnog stanja da se u hrvatskim rodilištima ne poštuju kliničke smjernice za normane fiziološke porode Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije, već dominira drugačija praksa od one preporučene tim smjernicama, *a s obzirom na nemogućnost legalnog vainstitucijskog asistiranog poroda*, želja nam je potaknuti promjene s ciljem da*neinterventni pristup porodu u Hrvatskoj postane norma*,  a ne izuzetak.
> 
> Vjerujemo da je za ostvarenje takvih promjena neophodan i ključan osobi angažman budućih majki u borbi protiv sadašnjeg neodgovarajućeg stanja.


Dakle ne zagovaramo neasistirani porod kod kuće, čak ni asistirani, jer ne postoji legalna mogućnost takvog poroda trenutno u Hrvatskoj. Iako se borimo za mogućnost da on kao legalan izbor postoji.

----------

Apsolutno  nigdje nisam rekla da se  pravite da SVE Rode podrzavaju neasistirani porod, niti sam to insinuirala, a najmanje  mislim da bi to moglo biti istina.  Samo sam pitala je li to tako, jer mi stavovi čine  prilično uniformnim. Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, zato je *po mom* mišljenju šteta da se one koje ne odobravaju neasistirani porod ne javljaju i da ih ta opcija niti ne zanima, pa se ne zele niti uplitati u raspravu. 
Napisala sam da je znakovito jer mi se to nejavljanje takvim učinilo, ali ok, možda im je ova trakavica od 12 stranica dosadna i nezanimljiva

----------


## Maja

> Sori, ali da nema službenog stava, valjda bi se javile i članice   koje nemaju baš dobro mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu doma i koje ga smatraju ludošću. Ima ih i među rodama. A ne javljaju se.
> Samo sam zato pitala za postojanje službenog stava. Nisam ni sumnjala da ga neću dobiti.


Ne, u roku od pola sata, sat ga vjerojatno nećeš dobiti.
Ali, dobit ćeš ga svakako.
Inače, za službene stavove dobro je priuputati službeno, mailom ili kako drukčije, upravni odbor udruge, jer ne "pecamo" ovako službena pitanja po forumu (ja sam ovo sada manje više slučajno primjetila).   :Smile:

----------


## Gost28

> sve su vrlo PRO neasistiranom porodu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo uopće nije točno. molim i tebe  i sve ostale koji tako misle da opet pročitaju cijeli ovaj topic i navedu gdje mi to kažemo da smo PRO neasistiranog poroda?


ja sam jasno napisala: smatram da bi petrina prica trebala imati disclaimer, kojim se udruga ogradjuje od neasistiranog poroda doma, jednako kako ga ima prica para erdelja.

onako objavljena, daje dojam da je neasistirani porod nesto pozitivno i preporucljivo. ako to nije sluzbeni stav udruge (a znam da nije, jasno je napisano kod price para erdelja), zasto ne napisete disclaimer? 

i losi uvjeti u hrvatskim rodilistima NIKAKO ne mogu biti opravdanje za odluku o *neasistiranom* porodu doma. narocito ne rodilji koja nikada prije nije rodila u hrvatskom rodilistu.

inace, slazem se, grozno je sto se rodilje moraju boriti za prirodni porod u bolnici. ali je to svakako bolje nego odustati i ostati doma s muzem, te iz inata zadrzavati trudove....

----------


## mamma Juanita

> losi uvjeti u hrvatskim rodilistima NIKAKO ne mogu biti opravdanje za odluku o neasistiranom porodu doma. narocito ne rodilji koja nikada prije nije rodila u hrvatskom rodilistu. 
> 
> inace, slazem se, grozno je sto se rodilje moraju boriti za prirodni porod u bolnici. ali je to svakako bolje nego odustati i ostati doma s muzem, te iz inata zadrzavati trudove....


ja bih samo voljela da uočiš da je to ipak samo tvoje mišljenje, a ne neka univerzalna istina...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja sam jasno napisala: smatram da bi petrina prica trebala imati disclaimer, kojim se udruga ogradjuje od neasistiranog poroda doma, jednako kako ga ima prica para erdelja.


uvažavamo sugestiju i disclaimer će uskoro biti i uz ovu priču, ili generalno na priče o porodu, već kako uredništvo odluči.

----------


## BusyBee

> zasto ne napisete disclaimer?


Ma napisan je i postoji odavno i propust je urednistva sto ne stoji na pocetku svih prica s poroda. 

Udruga RODA ima sluzbeni stav, ofkors, UO ovaj tren radi na uoblicavanju odgovora za sudionike ove rasprave pa cemo ga nakaciti ovdje.

----------


## zrinka

> Sori, ali da nema službenog stava, valjda bi se javile i članice   koje nemaju baš dobro mišljenje o neasistiranom porodu doma i koje ga smatraju ludošću. Ima ih i među rodama. A ne javljaju se.
> Samo sam zato pitala za postojanje službenog stava. Nisam ni sumnjala da ga neću dobiti.


gore sam stavila koje je udruzno misljenje

----------

> losi uvjeti u hrvatskim rodilistima NIKAKO ne mogu biti opravdanje za odluku o neasistiranom porodu doma. narocito ne rodilji koja nikada prije nije rodila u hrvatskom rodilistu. 
> 
> inace, slazem se, grozno je sto se rodilje moraju boriti za prirodni porod u bolnici. ali je to svakako bolje nego odustati i ostati doma s muzem, te iz inata zadrzavati trudove....
> 			
> 		
> 
> ja bih samo voljela da uočiš da je to ipak samo tvoje mišljenje, a ne neka univerzalna istina...


nego cije je misljenje sve sto sam napisala, ako ne moje? moje susjede sabahete?!   :Laughing:  

nisam nigdje sugerirala da je to univerzalna istina. ali, rekose rode, stavit ce disclaimer. 

hvala.

----------


## zrinka

i odakle vam ideja da sve koje smo se javile ovdje imamo misljenje PRO neasistiranog poroda?   :Rolling Eyes:  

molim goste da prestanu insinuirati

ocito opet, smeta gostu petrina prica pa 'udri' po udruzi....

----------


## Gost28

joj, opet sam zaboravila, isprike

dakle, post iznad zrinkinog je moj (gost28)

nisam nista insinuirala, sve sto mislim napisala sam jasno, povremeno i glasno.   :Smile:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Uh, u medjuvremenu jos dvije strane od mog proslog javljanja   :Coffee:  
Procitala samo par zadnjih postova, ostatak cu citati poslije, pa se unaprijed ispricavam ako sam negdje propustila odgovor na ovo. 




> Citat: 
> zasto ne napisete disclaimer?  
> Busy Bee:
> Ma napisan je i postoji odavno i propust je urednistva sto ne stoji na pocetku svih prica s poroda.


Nazalost nisam do sada naletila na pricu para Erdeljao neasistiranom, pa disclaimer nisam vidjela jer zasigurno nije stajao uz Petrinu pricu.

I bezveze mi je sto neki ovdje i dalj emisle da se gosti obracunavaju s Petrom osobno. Nisam stekla da je Petra nekakva planetarno popularna osoba protiv koje gosti imaju nesto pa stoga ovdje komentiraju njenu pricu i preko ledja udruge Roda se razracunavaku s Petrom osobno.

----------

fancy, možeš li možda naći podatke o postotku smrtnosti majke i/ili novorođenčeta kod elekt.carskog i kod neasistiranog kućnog poroda (barem iz zemalja trećeg svijeta, ako ne kod ostalih)?
ako nemaš točne podatke, bar napiši svoje mišljenje, pliz.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Svaki iole ozbiljniji strucnjak koji se bavi porodima kaze da nema relevatnih podataka o* neasistiranom* kucnom porodu. Barem oni koje sam ja citala. Tu sad mozemo naklapati koliko god hocemo. Ne mozemo korisitit nit podatke da ih imamo iz HR iz doba moje prabake priucene primalje jer opet ona je imala neka znanja i vjestine a iznad svega toga iskustvo tako da se niti to vrijeme i taj zapravo sluzbeno neasistirani nacin radjanja ne ilustira ono o cemu mi ovdje komentiramo.
Tako da podatke o elektivnom carskom ne mozes sluzbeno i korektno usporediti s neasistiranim i sve prije navedeno su obicna naklapanja.

----------

fancy, cini mi se da bi bilo u opcem interesu podizanja nivoa komunikacije i smanjivanja nivoa tenzija, izraze:

  "sve prije navedeno su obicna naklapanja"

zamijeniti sa napr.: ne smatram tocnim
               ili            ne slazem se navedenom tezom, jer...
                ili           suprotno od gore navedenog,  navela bih podatke.....

nije ugodno razgovarati povisenim tonovima, pogotovo na ovakvom maratonskom topicu.

----------


## seni

ovaj gost gore bijah ja.

----------


## Ancica

> Svaki iole ozbiljniji strucnjak koji se bavi porodima kaze da nema relevatnih podataka o* neasistiranom* kucnom porodu. Barem oni koje sam ja citala. Tu sad mozemo naklapati koliko god hocemo. Ne mozemo korisitit nit podatke da ih imamo iz HR iz doba moje prabake priucene primalje jer opet ona je imala neka znanja i vjestine a iznad svega toga iskustvo tako da se niti to vrijeme i taj zapravo sluzbeno neasistirani nacin radjanja ne ilustira ono o cemu mi ovdje komentiramo.
> Tako da podatke o elektivnom carskom ne mozes sluzbeno i korektno usporediti s neasistiranim i sve prije navedeno su obicna naklapanja.


Ne da bih propagirala neasistirani porod ali ako nema pokazatelja onda ih nema niti u jednom niti u drugom smjeru, pa je stoga i teza da je neasistirano radanje nesigurnije isto toliko nezasnovana koliko i ona koja tvrdi da nije. Pa se opet vracamo na osobna misljenja i osobnu procjenu i izbor zene.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ma nemas studiju o komplikacijams, morbiditetu i mortalitetu majke i djeteta sluzbeno. Ali se zna recimo kolika je otprilike ucestalost pojedinih komplikacija (sto isto variria od studije do studije) koja se prepozna od strane skolovane primalje (bilo u bolnici bilo doma kod asistiranog), koliki je postotak transfera u bolnicu kod asistiranog poroda (isto jako varira taj raspon ali cak i da uzmemo one najnize postotke) i za pretpostaviti je da ipak ta skolovana primalja nekog vraga zna i dio komplikacija uspjesnije rijesi nego sto bi to doma na vrijeme prepoznali i znali sto tocno uciniti Petra ili NJM. Cak i ako zelimo full blagonaklono gledati na neasistirani porod. Ili ti Ancice unatoc ovome gore navedenom smatras da ova pretpostavka da je mali udio poroda ipak s komplikacijama i sama vjerojatnost ispravnog prepoznavanja je veca od strane skolovane primalje, da je unatoc gore navedenom neasistirani porod jednako siguran kao asistirani.

----------


## Ancica

Nikako ne smatram da je neasistirani porod sigurniji, niti cak jednako siguran, onom asistiranom ukoliko dode do komplikacija. Ali ako nema komplikacija, onda je odgovor da ne znam.

----------


## Loli

šta kažete na ovaj neasistirani porod doma
http://www.htnet.hr/fset.html
 :Smile:

----------

Ančice, možeš li malo bolje to objasniti?

----------


## Ancica

Neznam kako da bolje objasnim.

Ukoliko dode do komplikacija, meni se cini bolje da je tada, ili u dovoljno kratkom periodu, s rodiljom i djetetom netko tko posjeduje znanje i vjestine kako se nositi s tom komplikacijom.

Ali ako nema (indiciranih) komplikacija, onda neznam je li neasistirani nesigurniji od ovog asistiranog. Mozda te zbunjuje ovo o komplikacijama? Naime, ja mislim da se moze uvijek nesto krivo desiti iako nije bilo nikakvih indikacija da bi se moglo desiti nesto krivo, ili cisto zato sto je netko nesto krivo napravio.

Postoji i drugo pitanje, a to je postoji li veci rizik da dode do komplikacija kod neasistiranog ili asistiranog. Neki misle jedno, drugi drugo, znanstvenih pokazatelja nema. Pa tu spada onaj dio mog odgovora koji se moze okarakterizirati kao "ne znam".

----------


## fancy usisivac

Htjeli mi to ili ne, mali postotak komplikacija je tu.
Ne mozemo poci od pretpostavke da ih nema jer to ne odgovara stvarnosti. Cak i kod jako dobre selekcije trudnica za asistirani porod kod kuce, one se mogu dogoditi. Primalja kod asistiranog porda kod kuce ako je iskusna ce ih znati prepoznati i zna sto joj j eciniti, jel to nesto sto rijesava sama na licu mjesta sto je najcesce ili ce voziti u bolnicu. Stojim iza svog misljenja da ce ona te komplikacije rijesiti sa statistički značajno vecom vjerojatnoscu bolje od Petre i NJM. 

Dopustam mogucnost da netko misli drugacije od mene, da moze imati drugaciji osjecaj, intuiciju kako god zeli, ali bi volila da mi ujedno objasni i zasto zastupa takvo misljenje. A rjesavanje komplikacija utjece zasigurno na ishod i za majku i za dijete. 

Pa cak ako pricu potpuno pojednostavnimo na samo jednu mogucu komplikaciju (sto u stvarnosti nije tako) a pod pretpostavkom da je sam  porod protekao u redu. Pitam se i pitam druge:  tko ce s vecom uspjesnoscu prepoznati da nedostaje dio posteljice, onaj tko tu posteljicu nikada ranije nije u zivotu vidio osim na slici ili onaj kome to nije prvi put da ju vidi i zna kako se ona pregledava. Ako bi vezano uz ovu komplikaciju gledali ishod poroda po dijete (morbiditet i mortalitet) onda bi mozda bio jednak u obje skupine (primalja versus Petra i NJM), ako bi gledali ishod u odnosu na rodilju, drzim da ne bi bilo jednako sigurno u obje skupine. Toliko od mene ako maksimalno banaliziramo moguce komplikacije. [/quote]

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ajde mi molim te Ancice objasni sta bi ti to dosle indicirane komplikacije??' Indicirani i kontraindicirani mogu biti zahvati, lijekovi, postupci ali ne znam kakve su to indicirane komplikacije i ttko bi ih to trebao indicirati????

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ili si mislila na* indicije* da se bi se nesto moglo dogoditi  a ne indikacije. Ali ti ipak indicirane komplikacije ne postoje ili su mene nesto krivo ucili.

----------


## Ancica

Mislila sam na indikacije.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Ali ako nema (indiciranih) komplikacija, onda neznam je li neasistirani nesigurniji od ovog asistiranog. Mozda te zbunjuje ovo o komplikacijama? Naime, ja mislim da se moze uvijek nesto krivo desiti iako nije bilo nikakvih indikacija da bi se moglo desiti nesto krivo, ili cisto zato sto je netko nesto krivo napravio.



Gle, radim vise od deset godina a nitko me nije jos uspio poduciti sta bi to bile indicirane komplikacije. Indicirani i kontraindicirani su dijagnosticki i terapijski postupci kod odredjenih komplikacija. Zato te molim za pojasnjenje sta su to "indicirane" komplikacije a koje bi onda bile "neindicirane" i tko ih indicirane komplikacije.

----------

možda je mislila na indukcije ili indulgacije

----------


## MGrubi

jednostavno bi mogli doći do približnog % smrtnosti kod kućnih nenadziranih porođaja:
uzmemo % poroda koji su morali završiti carskim i % carskih koji su se morali napraviti bez prirodnog početka poroda i na to
dodamo  % poroda s komplikacijama (kad je nužan drip jer trudova nema...) 
u svim tim slučajevima medicinski nenadziran porod može završiti nesretno

----------


## Ancica

fancy, nemoj mi se obracat takvim tonom, molim te. Mozes me lijepo pitati na sto sam mislila ali ne mi s visoka drzati bukvicu o mojoj terminologiji.

Znam da kad se strucno izrazavas da govoris o indikatorima za odredeni postupak. Ja sam pod indicirane komplikacije mislila na komplikacije za koje imamo pokazivace (indikatore), odnosno nesto nas je navelo da zakljucimo da dolazi do komplikacija.

Al me ubio ovaj tvoj ton, mozda sam preumorna pa me previse ili neopravdano upiknuo, kao da sam ti neka studosica, pa cu se malo maknuti odavde.

----------


## sw mama

Fancy, upravo sam to zeljela pitati ancicu, sto su to indicirane komplikacije.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Koliko god da pljuvala po lijecnicima, po njihovom skolovanju za kojeg ocito mislis da ga je moguce zamijeniti s brzopoteznim kursom brzog citanja razne interentske literature, jos uvijek taj isti lijecnik (ili, educirana primalja iza koje je tri godine faksa i godina staziranja pod paskom lijecnika u rodilistu) sluzi upravo tome da prepozna komplikaciju koja se, na zalost, ima obicaj javiti posve nenadano.
Postoje komplikacije za koje se unaprijed moze znati da su realne i da su, u nekim porodima, jace izrazene (ruptura maternice u drugom porodu je, pr., ocekivanija nakon carskog, nego nakon vaginalnog), ali postoji i tisucu onih koje se mogu dogoditi, a da je rizik za njihovo pojavljivanje kod svih rodilja jednak. 
Postoje zene koje imaju patologiju trudnoce koje sigurno moraju radjati pod paskom lijenika, valjda si na to mislila? 
Ali, da ti samo jos nesto kazem, pa cu se odjaviti s ovog topica koji me beskrajno poceo zivcirati. Da bi se mogla bosti s rogatima, moras nabaviti rogove. Zato je glupo prozivati lijecnike dok nemas sve relevantne podatke. Recimo, meni uporno nije bilo jasno kod poslid kako je moguce da joj je itko, kao trecoj rodilji na carski rez, dao drip. Jer, kad kazemo drip, mislimo na sredstvo za izazivanje trudova. Poslid je napisala u prici da su joj to dali kako bi omeksali maternicu, sto me jos vise zacudilo, jer drip za izazivanje trudova maternicu ce stvrdnuti. 
Pa sam nazvala svog ginekologa i prijatelja i pitala kako je moguce da joj ej to netko dao.
I dobila odgovor.
Poslid nije dobila drip za izazivanje trudova vec drip- tokolizu preparea kako bi se maternica odrzala mekanom. I jedno i drugo zove se drip. Nesluzbeno, ginekolozi koji su joj to dali drzali su je na tome jer im se nije dalo operirati usred noci, a njihova je greska bila sto je nisu drzali na ctg-u cijelo vrijeme kako bi reagirali odmah u trenutku kad je djetetu pocela bradikardija, tj. kad je udahnulo mekonij. Na ctg-u bi se vidjela ugrozenost djeteta i od tog trenutka do vadjenja proslo bi najvise desetak minuta- posljedica sigurno ne bi bila ovakva. Tlak od 150/100 nije bio indikacija za hitan carski, sto sam vec rekla. Takodjer, nesluzbeno, njima se nije dalo raditi. Sve je ovo, ako izuzmemo dio o dripu o kojemu pise, a sto nas je sve odvelo na krivi trag jer je to, recimo, polutocna informacija, zaista tuzno. 
Medjutim, ancice, koliko god da se hvastala da znam o ginekologiji (a znam), to mi ne daje za pravo da bilo kojem lijecniku pocnem popovati. Premda bih se prilicno rado porazgovarala s ovim lijecnicima od Poslid jer mi je nejasno da je netko toliko neodgovoran (a jos mi je nejasnije da Poslid nije barem pricu objavila u novinama). Moje znanje jedino mi daje dobar start- prilicno sam ravnopravna u razgovoru s njima i ne mogu me tretirati kao dijete koje pojma nema. S druge strane, cim se netko tako postavi da im omalovazava njihovo znanje, skolovanje i, prije svega, iskustvo, jasno je da do dijaloga nece doci. 
[quote]Ukoliko dode do komplikacija, meni se cini bolje da je tada, ili u dovoljno kratkom periodu, s rodiljom i djetetom netko tko posjeduje znanje i vjestine kako se nositi s tom komplikacijom. 



> Ukoliko dode do komplikacija, meni se cini bolje da je tada, ili u dovoljno kratkom periodu, s rodiljom i djetetom netko tko posjeduje znanje i vjestine kako se nositi s tom komplikacijom.


s ovim se itekako slazem. Samo, osobno bih vise voljela da je lijecnik pored mene, ali kad bih znala da babica sigurno zna i moze prepoznati bilo kakvu komplikaciju, dapace. 
Ono sto je meni najbitnije, a vjerujem i ostalim zenama, najvaznije mi je to da sam trudnocu i porod imala kod osobe kojoj sam vjerovala. I mislim da bi se za to trebalo boriti, da na porod moze doci lijecnik kojemu vjerujes, a ne da usred noci dopadnes saka onome tko je dezuran i prakticki igras ruski rulet.

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam jer ima vec 5,5 strana, nastavak na *Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 4. dio*

----------

